# Green Laser Pointers



## Nitro (Mar 1, 2004)

I just got a Green Laser Pointer, but I notice when I turn it on it varies in brightness. Is that normal for Green Lasers or did I get a lemon?


----------



## GJW (Mar 1, 2004)

My green lasers needed about 1-2 seconds of warm-up.
Then they were pretty consistent.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 1, 2004)

When I first turn it on it is bright, then it gets and stays dimmer.


----------



## WildRice (Mar 1, 2004)

what kind of batteries are you using?? if you tap the head does the brightness change??? Greenies are multi-component optical tools. ie laser diode, yag crystal, KTP crystal, front morror, filter, collomating optic. Alignment is CRITICAL!!! if anything is loose, your output will change.
Jeff


----------



## Nitro (Mar 1, 2004)

Alkaline Batteries. Brightness doesn't change by tapping the head.


----------



## WildRice (Mar 1, 2004)

could be a couple of things... I am going on that this is a stock greenie and not a suped up one. could be the batteries, either try new ones or NiMH. if not it would look to be either the 808nm diode eff going down as it heats up of a feedback problem with the driver board. if the battery thing dosent clear it up, see about getting a replacemet. It looks to me like it will get worse and the life will be severly shortened. I have had my greenie for about 2 yrs, and have boosted it a couple times. 
why is this good advice from me? I have been in the industrial laser service industry for over 5 years, I have worked on 3W to 6KW lamp and diode pumped Nd:YAG lasers including SHG (532nm) doubbled green ones. nothing like 18Watts in the green.
Get a warranty replacement if possible.
Jeff


----------



## Nitro (Mar 1, 2004)

Get this! I have two Green Lasers Pointers, call them 'A' and 'B'. Each of them is doing the opposite. 'A' comes on bright and gets dimmer as I use it. 'B' comes on dim and gets brighter as I use it. If I keep using 'B' it will stay bright, but if I keep using 'A' it will stay dim. Also, 'B' seems to have a slightly larger beam. Maybe cause it's brighter.

What's up with that?

I'm trying to determine which is brighter so I can return the other.


----------



## WildRice (Mar 2, 2004)

getting brighter IS normal. the optics are tuned at running temp. When the pumping dipde warms up the wavelength changes slightly, also the Nd:YLF (YAG) heats up it absorbtion changes too. On a 50 watt chamber with a 3mmx50mm Nd:YAG rod, a variation of 2nm canalter output by as much as 7%. 
Also the larger beam can be tightened by adjusting the final optic, under the protective endcap.
Jeff


----------



## Nitro (Mar 2, 2004)

Can't seem to remove the protective cap. Any idea's?


----------



## charliek (Mar 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*WildRice said:*
why is this good advice from me? I have been in the industrial laser service industry for over 5 years, Jeff 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, Jeff- it looks like I've found a person I can ask some laser questions!
(if you don't mind)

I've been thinking about a green laser for a while- I've heard you can see the beam at night and I think that would be pretty cool... but there are so many makes and models out there... most of them seem to be around $120... how do I know if I'm buying junk? I heard there are "pulsed" and non-pulsed... I'm confused... can you shed some light on this for me? (or for "us")

Thanks


----------



## WildRice (Mar 2, 2004)

OK. The endcap has the aperature (output) hole in it. It should just screw off. I say should because I dont know how much design change there has been. Anyhow, under that should be a plaino-convex final focus optic mounted with an adjustable innard... Turning this part changes the distance between the expander optic and the final focus, thus changing the focus. If you can and decide to do this, you need to target something far away, 150ft+ and adjust for tightest spot.
next. NON PULSED (CW (continous wave)) fer sure. Pulsed is said to catch the eye better because of its - - - - - - - - modulated output (as if a bright green spot wont catch your eye). Keep in mind that your eye is at least 20 times more sensitive to green light (532nm) over red light (632-660nm). And yes, even on a clear night you can see the beam, REALLY good if it is a little foggy.
$120 is about right. I paid $250 for mine about 2 years ago (hey, I'm a LASER engineer, I NEEDED ONE).
Here is a link to Sams laser page, dissection of a green laser pointer.
http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/laserpic/glpdpics.htm#glpdtoc
It shows all the optical components inside, although he cut his open, I was able to just unscrew the head.
in short, I have seen greenies go on ebay for under $70. if they have an exchange policy to cover DOA thats not bad. Always remember, a greenie is a delicate piece of complex hardware, and a drop of a few feet could easily kill it, or throw it out of alignment, with great power loss.
GREAT toy, not a lot out there, wouldent trade mine. well, I dont think I legally can, it is pumping out about 12mW.
Cheers.
Jeff


----------



## LED-FX (Mar 2, 2004)

2 main green pointer makers Changchun China and Leadlight Taiwan, prices are now beginning to got through floor , how does $59 grab you;

http://www.abeland1.com/CCGLP.htm

just a link not an endorsement.

Adam


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 3, 2004)

I had a green laser pointer I bought from somebody in Colorado in late 2000 that, after about 8 months, went from <5mW to 11.6mW for no readily apparent reason. The cleaners got that one in late 2002 while I was away. It output a CW (continuous wave) beam. And I bought a pulsed model from another CPFer in...I'm guessing...late 2001 or early 2002. I don't have an accurate power measurement on that laser, but I believe it outputs around 2mW with a pulse rep rate of 266Hz. 

In early-2003, I bought a "4.99mW modded" green laser pointer from Zbolt that I later traded for a 16mW argon ion laser. So I no longer have that laser for comparative analysis.

In mid-2003, I received a loaner sample of the Megalaser 15mW+ green pointer, and bought the SCE 50mW green pointer.
I believe the Megalaser pointer costs $349 and the SCE costs $450. SCE (Space Coast Electronics) has apparently gone **** up, so I don't think you can get one of those anymore.

The page where my 11.6mW green laser is on is right here, the Megalaser model is here, and the SCE laser is here if anyone's interested.


----------



## bigmikey (Mar 4, 2004)

And I thought the Radio Shack lasers were cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## PeterW (Mar 4, 2004)

My 10mW (measured) green stays on constantly, no noticable dimming. Mine's a CW.

Cheers

PEterW (also a sort of laser engineer)


----------



## OrBy (Mar 4, 2004)

My 15.9mw (from SCE) stays on constantly with no dimming as well (CW).
I have another generic one from zbolt that starts out bright then dims but I boosted it to all hell so that could be my fault. (CW)


----------



## Chengiz (Mar 4, 2004)

Craig, can you try attaching a fibre optic cable to the head of one your low power greenies? If you diffuse the beam and have orange goggles you should be able to see fingerprints on items from somewhat of a distance. Forensics use Yag and argon lasers to achieve this (10,000$ a piece).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a 488nm single line TEM00 argon ion laser that outputs about 16mW, and of course, the green lasers I have listed above. But I don't have fiber optic cable or orange glasses handy, so I can't try this little experiment. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
I have a 488nm single line TEM00 argon ion laser that outputs about 16mW, and of course, the green lasers I have listed above. But I don't have fiber optic cable or orange glasses handy, so I can't try this little experiment. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Does this trick require decorative fiber or 63-micron communications fiber? I can send you either type.


----------



## Chengiz (Mar 5, 2004)

It needs to diffuse the beam so that it comes out like a flashlight. If the beam is too intense it can vaporize a latent print. The materials I have read sugest 1mm or less, this allows for less than %10 line loss.

The thing is I don't know if the fibre optic causes the diffusion or if it is prebuilt into the head.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Mar 5, 2004)

I diffused the beam of a greenie with two layers of tape...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LED-FX said:*
2 main green pointer makers Changchun China and Leadlight Taiwan, prices are now beginning to got through floor , how does $59 grab you;

http://www.abeland1.com/CCGLP.htm

just a link not an endorsement.

Adam 

[/ QUOTE ]

Has anyone purchased a laser from this vendor? How was the experience? I'm considering purchasing a greenie...


----------



## lambo (Mar 6, 2004)

I bought one of his 635nm red ones off of ebay back around Christmas. It runs on 2 AAA's. I've had no problems at all, either with the laser or with the transaction. Delivery was pretty quick, too, if I recall. And it's actually a pretty nice laser -- well constructed, heavy, long-reaching beam, comes in a decent case. It has some battery rattle, but it hasn't bothered me enough to do anything about it. 

He's had 5300 transactions with 100% positive feedback, too, I see by going back and looking up the auction again. I don't know anything about the quality of the greenies he sells, but I don't think you could go too far wrong.

His ebay name is "abeland1" if you want to go look him up, though it looks to me like the green ones he sells on ebay are $79 to $89, not $59. I have no connection with him other than being a contented customer, but then I don't really demand too much from a laser, compared to flashlights. To tell you the truth, I pretty much use it for playing with my cat. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

But we're both happy with it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks very much for the input, Lambo. Most useful.

Guess I'll have to go out and get a cat. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lambo said:*
I bought one of his 635nm red ones off of ebay back around Christmas. It runs on 2 AAA's. I've had no problems at all, either with the laser or with the transaction. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I also bought one of his 635nm red laser pointers right around Thanksgiving last year, and I too found it to be of nice quality, with a nice case and with a good throwing beam. Looks like he forgot to leave feedback, but otherwise the transaction went smoothly. And if I remember, the price was good too.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy a green laser pointer from him if I needed one.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks, Craig. I'm seriously thinkin' it over... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## lambo (Mar 7, 2004)

You know, Craig, now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure you mentioned that purchase on here somewhere, or maybe it was on the Led Museum. I remember now relying on what you had to say in deciding to make the purchase myself.

PhotonWrangler, let us know what you think when you get one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lambo said:*
PhotonWrangler, let us know what you think when you get one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Of course. CPF will be the first to know! Well, after my startled neighbors of course. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lambo said:*
You know, Craig, now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure you mentioned that purchase on here somewhere, or maybe it was on the Led Museum. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I believe I mentioned it both here AND on my website.
Let me go snag the portion I put on my website...BRB...
_
*A 635nm RED LASER POINTER FOUND ON EBAY:*
I found this 635nm red laser pointer on ebay in November 2003, so like any good flashaholic might, I bought it.







It uses two AAA cells for power, and draws 41mA on the DMM's 2A scale. The beam it produces is nice, and is characteristic of other good red diode laser modules, consisting of a central band with dimmer areas above and below it. This beam pattern is perfectly normal, and does not in any way indicate a problem with the laser pointer.






Here is a picture of the beam on a wall about 8 feet away, with photoflash. I used the camera's 3x optical zoom here. I did not use the additional digital zoom available on the camera, because it's {vulgar term for feces}ty. :-\

I fired this laser at the uninhabited top of a building approximately 3/4 of a mile away (the most distant target I can use here without resorting to a telescope or binoculars) after dark and with virtually no previous dark adaption to my eyes, and was easily able to see the spot with the naked eye. This is with a considerable amount of city light pollution, so the laser spot should be visible even farther away in a truly dark area.

My spectrometer is broken, so I eyeballed the wavelength. It's somewhere around 637nm to 638nm; right where this laser diode ought to be. They can vary between 635nm and 640nm; this is a normal variation for this kind of laser diode.
_

(Edit, a moment later)
I just found my posting about it on CPF from late last year, and here it is:
_
I just got my 635nm red laser pointer, and yes, it really is all it's cracked up to be. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

It runs on 2 AAA cells, button (+) end facing outward. This is how the green laser pointers I've used are loaded, so no surprise there.

It draws 41mA from the batteries that come with it (measured on the 2A scale to help minimise shunt resistance error yet still allow a 1mA resolution).

The beam is nicely formed, though slightly off-center from the barrel of the laser pointer. (I would consider this a normal charactistic for any laser pointer, and not a defect).

I can't yet test its range because the sun's still up. But I did shoot it into an alcove across the street, and the spot showed up in it. So at night I should be able to put the spot on an uninhabited roof section of a building just under a mile away (the farthest "target" I can shoot), and see it on there without "cheating" with binoculars or a telescope. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Wavelength appears to be around 638nm, which is right on for this kind of diode (they can vary from 635nm to 640nm).
My spectrometer's broken, so I can't test it that way; just by eye like everyone else here. 
_


----------



## LED-FX (Mar 8, 2004)

Couple links of interest Changchun:

http://www.cnilaser.com

Leadlight:

http://www.leadlight.com.tw

Modifying green pointers:

http://tinyurl.com/254zl

Adam


----------



## cmendoza (Mar 8, 2004)

I just ordered a green laser pointer from abeland1 this weekend. He was very quick to answer emails that I sent him. He auctions greenies that are <5mW on eBay and they go for ~$60. At his website he offers "true" 5mW ones that he says actually measure between 5-7mW (HIS "<5mW" measure between 3-5mW and he states that the Changchun "<5mW" will sometimes measure as low as 1mW). I'll post again when it comes. 
Chris


----------



## jpeg (Mar 9, 2004)

anyone know of a link (that works) that instructs how to boost the changchun lasers? Google turned up nil...


----------



## LED-FX (Mar 9, 2004)

Try digging deeper on Google groups/ alt.lasers, turning the pot has some effect, bridging out the end of track resistor has more effect.

Adam


----------



## Beretta1526 (Mar 9, 2004)

I've got a green laser that's roughly 15mW. This thing is just sick. I shined it at a building that's about 300m out the other night and the dot was visible. The neat thing is that the beam was visible from the end of the pointer right out to the end of the beam. I should take a couple pics of the unit, but I don't have the patience to take pics of the beam. Maybe I should learn /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Beretta1526 said:*
I've got a green laser that's roughly 15mW. This thing is just sick. I shined it at a building that's about 300m out the other night and the dot was visible. The neat thing is that the beam was visible from the end of the pointer right out to the end of the beam. I should take a couple pics of the unit, but I don't have the patience to take pics of the beam. Maybe I should learn /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Beretta,

Sounds cool! What was your source for the laser?


----------



## WildRice (Mar 9, 2004)

boosting is a delicate procedure. there is a pot inside that controls the diode power. This can be tweeked a bit, but not too much. Most of the power gain is from replacing some of the optics in the head (IR filter and final focus) and optimizing the tuning of the OC mirror. Let me know if I can gove any advice.
Jeff


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Beretta1526 said:*
I should take a couple pics of the unit, but I don't have the patience to take pics of the beam. Maybe I should learn /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ooooohhhh, beamshots! Looking forward to seeing them someday. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## 14C (Mar 9, 2004)

I have a Mod-2 from Z-bolt. I am very satified.
They sell green (handheld CW and Pulse - AA powered) lasers from class IIIb (20 mW). I was sure they went higher but that may have changed recently.
http://www.z-bolt.com/generic33.html


----------



## LED-FX (Mar 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
boosting is a delicate procedure. there is a pot inside that controls the diode power. This can be tweeked a bit, but not too much. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Agreed, there is usally a limiting resistor on the ned of the pot track which wil limit current to the laser diode, think in CNI its a 650mA Sony,I may remember wrong, too much and its a 0mA Dark Emmitting Diode, DED.

[ QUOTE ]
Most of the power gain is from replacing some of the optics in the head (IR filter and final focus 

[/ QUOTE ]

This will gain no power in 532 green whatsoever, mebbe removing the ir filter would increase IR output, ouch, CNI use plastic collimators, glass is always preferable. Mebbe more pleasing beam quality but not a photon more of green.

[ QUOTE ]
and optimizing the tuning of the OC mirror 

[/ QUOTE ] 

In an external mirror, framed, gas laser perhaps, no chance in a current laser pointer.Cost engineered to the limit.

Laser pointers are tweaked by increasing the diode current, that is it.

Thermal issues come into play and lifetime and output may not remain stable....

Have a look inside one:

http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/laserpic/glpdpics.htm#glpdtoc

Adam


----------



## jpeg (Mar 10, 2004)

Great link LED-FX, thanks...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 11, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lambo said:*
PhotonWrangler, let us know what you think when you get one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Just got one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I placed an order with abeland on Tuesday, and it showed up today (Thursday) via USPS Priority Shipping. The package arrived in perfect condition, and the pointer came in a metal case which was protected by a cardboard sleeve to keep it from opening during shipment.

The black metal box is a little odd in the way the door opens, but it *IS* metal and not a cheap cardboard or plastic case. The pointer came with two AAA cells which insert into the barrel with the positive terminal facing out (towards the back of the unit).

The unit came right up after inserting the batteries and pressing the button. The spot on the wall was pretty spectacular, although I was hoping that the beam would have been a little more visible. It IS visible in a darkened room, and it was quite visible outdoors at night when firing it through a little bit of drizzle. I was able to illuminate some green freeway signs with a spectacular splash of brilliant green light from more than 500' away. I have yet to try aiming at more distant targets to see how far away I can see the spot.

The pointer seems to run a tad warm near the laser head.
I'm assuming this is normal.

Anyway, Cheers to abeland for fast and courteous service!

BTW, I ordered the 9-10mw "Hi-Spec" unit.


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 11, 2004)

Ditto here PhotonWrangler! I too ordered a greenie from Abeland on Tuesday and it showed up today! I ordered the 14-15mw Hi-Spec unit. 

Arrived via Priority Mail and was nicely packaged in perfect condition.

This thing is quite spectacular and displays a beam that is intense outdoors at night and can be faintly seen even in a well lit room!

The story on his Hi-Spec units is interesting. He told me that the Hi-Spec units (anything over 5mw) are not modded, rather a very tiny percentage check out over 5mw straight from the factory (he measures the output of each unit he receives). He simply bins the units based on their output and prices them accordingly. Kinda reminds me of the Luxeon lottery, except that you pay a premium price and win the lottery every time. Based on all the stories here on CPF (Craig's spontaneous change to higher power on his missing greenie comes to mind), this makes sense. The cool thing is that if these are not modded, then the power consumption is the same as a stock unit and these units should not chew up batteries so quickly! The infrared laser diode should last longer too. I liked that idea and this is why I decided to go this route. 

I spoke with this vendor for about 15 minutes via phone before placing the order and found him to be professional, courteous and informative. I have encouraged him to post here in this thread and hope we hear from him soon.

Anyway, I am pleased so far with this purchase! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Mar 11, 2004)

Does anybody have a link to these "Hi-Spec" units?


----------



## lambo (Mar 11, 2004)

Good going, PhotonWrangler. Sounds nice, I'm going to have to look into his greenies. I only got a plastic box with my 635nm red, by the way, but then the laser was only $21, I think.

I'm always relieved when I recommend a dealer I've had good luck with and it works out well. Glad it worked out for you.

(You, too, Luminocity.)


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 12, 2004)

IlluminatingBikr, the "Hi-spec" link is on their webpage, but it is password protected. This is so that the vendor can screen prospective buyers. To get the login ID and password, you will need to contact the vendor. I sent them an inquiring email on Tuesday morning and within minutes I received a reply telling me to give them a call. I had a nice conversation with them and they gave me the login credentials. Just shoot them an email (the address is on their webpage).


----------



## cmendoza (Mar 12, 2004)

I received my "true" 5mW greenie Wednesday. I can see the beam from my balcony to the fence on the other side of the parking lot. I can see the beam in the sky in late dusk and night. In a poorly lighted room I can see the beam faintly. It's actually harder to see the beam in a small closed room (i.e. bathroom) because it's so bright it lights up the room quite a bit! 

The "true" 5mW are auctioning on eBay for around $70 right now. How much were the "Hi-spec" pointers?

Quite pleased,
Chris


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cmendoza said:*
How much were the "Hi-spec" pointers?

Chris 

[/ QUOTE ]

The 9-10mw was $129 plus around $8 shipping.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Mar 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Luminocity said:*
I ordered the 14-15mw Hi-Spec unit.

[/ QUOTE ]

Luminocity,

If you don't mind me asking, how much was your laser?


----------



## freeze12 (Mar 12, 2004)

I just received My username & password & the prices are great! The highest powered one sold 20-21mw = $239.00!


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 12, 2004)

IlluminatingBikr,

Cost was $179.00 + shipping.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 13, 2004)

Luminocity, what do you think of your laser? How bright is the beam?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Luminocity said:*
The story on his Hi-Spec units is interesting. He told me that the Hi-Spec units (anything over 5mw) are not modded, rather a very tiny percentage check out over 5mw straight from the factory (he measures the output of each unit he receives). He simply bins the units based on their output and prices them accordingly. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm, Luminocity, I wonder....

Is the higher output due to a hotter laser diode, or is it due to either sloppy calibration at the factory or drift of the current-adjust pot from vibration during the initial shipment?

Either way, if these are running hotter *without* being modded, I wonder if they can be.... modded? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonWrangler said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Luminocity said:*
The story on his Hi-Spec units is interesting. He told me that the Hi-Spec units (anything over 5mw) are not modded, rather a very tiny percentage check out over 5mw straight from the factory (he measures the output of each unit he receives). He simply bins the units based on their output and prices them accordingly. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm, Luminocity, I wonder....

Is the higher output due to a hotter laser diode, or is it due to either sloppy calibration at the factory or drift of the current-adjust pot from vibration during the initial shipment?

Either way, if these are running hotter *without* being modded, I wonder if they can be.... modded? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was wondering the same thing. I was hoping sloppy calibration!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*StevieRay said:*
I was wondering the same thing. I was hoping sloppy calibration! 

[/ QUOTE ]

If it was indeed sloppy calibration, that would mean that the laser is already being 'pushed' and would probably not react very well to being pushed a little bit further.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 13, 2004)

Lewis,

I like the laser a lot. It seems pretty bright to me. I compared it the greenie that my Dad purchased 18 months ago. His was supposed to be optically modded (vendor claimed to replace stock optics with better quality optics), but not electronically modded and sold as a true 5mw unit.

This unit is noticeably brighter than my Dad's. Don't know how much brighter that it should be though. I wish that I had an accurate way to measure the output so that I could confirm that this unit is outputing the advertised 14-15mw. I suspect it is pumping out > 5mw!!! Craig always seems to know the output of his greenies. Hey Craig, do you have some kind of meter for measuring the output of lasers???

Anyway Lewis, I am pleased so far!


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Photonranger said: 
Hmm, Luminocity, I wonder....

Is the higher output due to a hotter laser diode, or is it due to either sloppy calibration at the factory or drift of the current-adjust pot from vibration during the initial shipment?

Either way, if these are running hotter without being modded, I wonder if they can be.... modded?

[/ QUOTE ] 

Well Photonranger, the vendor said that the diode is not being pumped up any over spec. The increased output is due only to more favorable alignment of the optical components ("sloppy calibration" that results in the unit not being detuned to keep it within the 5mw limit for a pointer). He specifically said the batteries would last every bit as long as the pointers that test out at 5mw since the diode in the hi-spec units run at the same voltage as the standard 5mw pointers.

I would say that leaves the modding window open for increasing the voltage to sqeeze more power out of the unit. Of course you will shorten the life of the diode or even fry it. In the best case scenario, you will be sucking batteries dry. I have noticed that this thing is MUCH easier on batteries than my Dad's unit, so I suspect that the increased power is simply due to sloppy optical calibration. I think this is perfect, because I get enough output for my astonomy usage and to also satisfy my flashaholic cravings, but I also get excellent battery life and hopefully a long happy life for the diode!


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 13, 2004)

Just came back in from some more outside tests with the greenie and holy #$#@ this thing is powerful. I am able to hit the clouds! I am guessing that the celing is about 5000 or so feet. Hard to tell though. I even used my binoculars to confirm that I was hitting the clouds.

Simply amazing! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Luminocity said:*
...Craig always seems to know the output of his greenies. Hey Craig, do you have some kind of meter for measuring the output of lasers??? 

[/ QUOTE ]
I used a photometeric grade silicon solar cell, and some mathematic equations provided by a friend on the US east coast. I'd have to go through my email to find those equations again, as the paper I had them written on was lost during the 2001 earthquake near Seattle.

The solar cell is connected to a meter set to read milliamps, and the resultant reading was run through the rather simple equation (something that figures out the solar cell current and light wavelength) to get the laser's power output in milliwatts.

Let me go dig through some emails to see if that formula turns up or not...BRB...

OK, here it is...
_
Current times 1239.7 divided by wavelength in nanometers, then divide by .97 for a low-side figure. Assumes you move the beam around for maximum reading and fire it at the cell from several inches away.
_


----------



## jimbob (Mar 14, 2004)

Nice! I ordered both a 5mW and a 30mW greenie from the same distributor. It will be interesting to see if there's any significant difference between the two. I can't wait to receive them and I'll be sure to report the results. 

[ QUOTE ]
*Luminocity said:*
Just came back in from some more outside tests with the greenie and holy #$#@ this thing is powerful. I am able to hit the clouds! I am guessing that the celing is about 5000 or so feet. Hard to tell though. I even used my binoculars to confirm that I was hitting the clouds.

Simply amazing! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 14, 2004)

It appears that the Chanchung pointer is tweakable.

web page


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 14, 2004)

For those that wish to have an idea of the power of a green laser, I propose you two photos:











It is a laser of about 30mW , bought from Simon at Megalaser


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Craig Said:
I used a photometeric grade silicon solar cell, and some mathematic equations provided by a friend on the US east coast......

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for this info Craig!

So where does one procure a photometric grade silicon solar cell? Perhaps a used light meter? Any ideas as to how accurate is this technique might be? I would like to put one of these together and compare my new laser device with my Dad's pointer.


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Jimbob said:
Nice! I ordered both a 5mW and a 30mW greenie from the same distributor......

[/ QUOTE ]

When you say same distributor, do you mean Atlasnova (Abeland1)? If so, how did you get hooked up with a 30mw? The largest I can see on their page is 21mw. If I may ask, what was the cost of the 30mw unit?


----------



## Nitro (Mar 14, 2004)

I just purchased a 26mW from Atlasnova for the same price as his 21mW. However I had a little issue with the first laser I got from him, so he gave me a deal. Haven't got it yet though.


----------



## jimbob (Mar 14, 2004)

Yes... I talked to him for a while over the phone and asked about the various pointers he sold and why they were rated differently. He imports hundreds of them at once and tests the output individually. The 30+mW units are rare and very few of them check out that high in output so I think he just doesn't bother listing them on the site.

I believe he also wants to screen proper buyers just to make sure these IIIb lasers don't fall in the wrong hands.[ QUOTE ]
*Luminocity said:*
When you say same distributor, do you mean Atlasnova (Abeland1)? If so, how did you get hooked up with a 30mw? The largest I can see on their page is 21mw. If I may ask, what was the cost of the 30mw unit? 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Craig, does your silicon cell look anything like this?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
It is a laser of about 30mW , bought from Simon at Megalaser 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## LED-FX (Mar 14, 2004)

153mW....

http://tinyurl.com/2et6n

Adam


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 16, 2004)

I just received a hot green laser from abeland1 (over 21 mw). I called him and he offered to pick a "nice" one for me. It is rumored to be in the 30 mw range, however I have no equipment to check it out.

What I can tell you is that it is really bright.

No problem seeing the beam on the clouds at night and no problem seeing the whole beam from my hand to the clouds. This thing is really bright.

I believe the higher output was a result of sloppy calibration at the factory. This unit is not modified at all. It seems his source sends him lights calibrated to 5 mw, but the results end up along a bell curve. A few are really low, a few are really high, and the majority are close to the 5 mw output.

My laser came in a metal case that is foam lined to offer some protection to the laser during storage. It seems to be of good quality construction. It is not water proof, or splash resistant. I ordered a remote switch with mine for astronomy use. The remote switch allows you to activate the laser without touching it. It was a little expensive, but well worth the price in my opinion. 

Tom


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 16, 2004)

Silverfox,

I ordered a 15mw and received a 24mw unit. I am very pleased. I am intrigued with the sloppy calibration bit and much prefer that over a questionably modified unit (other CPF members have had bad experiences) that chews up batteries. That is one of the reasons that I decided to do business with abeland1.

If anyone wants one of these devices, they better act soon. Seems that the newer Leadlight units will have optical feedback and will put out no more than 5mw. Abeland1 appears to be selling the old units like hotcakes!

So tell me more about the remote switch, because the main reason (justification) that I bought this unit is for astronomy. How does this thing work? I am already trying to devise some kind of lanyard for my new laser device, because I am scared to death that I will accidentally drop it and ruin the highly desired factory "sloppy calibration". I occasionaly volunteer at public star parties at a local observatory and would feel more comfortable wearing the unit because I would hate to have it walk off or worse yet, have a child pick it up off the table and zap someone in the eye.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm interested in buying a greenie, but I'll probably try a 5mW first. My question is (other than a $20 difference)what's the difference between Abeland1's Changchun Green DPSS and the Leadlight GPL-105 model on his site?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Cosmic Superchunk said:*
what's the difference between Abeland1's Changchun Green DPSS and the Leadlight GPL-105 model on his site? 

[/ QUOTE ]

My guess is that the Changchun unit is rated "up to 5mw" but it is the easier of the two to modify. The Leadlight is apparently a "true 5mw" unit (Tighter calibration? Optical feedback?)


----------



## jimbob (Mar 16, 2004)

As far as I can tell, the Leadlight unit is better made using better components. The IR diode in the Leadlight is made by Sony while the Changchun is a Chinese-made unit. The collimating lens is glass rather than plastic. Reports have indicated that even the most careful cleaning easily scratches the plastic lens. The divergence on the Leadlight is supposedly better as well at <1.2 mrad.

Some people have said that the Changchun is easier to modify, or actually more easy to take apart. I don't doubt that, but if you want the higher quality unit, I would go with the Leadlight.[ QUOTE ]
*Cosmic Superchunk said:*
I'm interested in buying a greenie, but I'll probably try a 5mW first. My question is (other than a $20 differance)what's the differance between Abeland1's Changchun Green DPSS and the Leadlight GPL-105 model on his site? 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. The Leadlight looks tempting for the price. Has anyone bought one? I'm not expecting a whopping lightsabre-like beam from a 5mW, but what are the best conditions in which to actually see the beam?


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 16, 2004)

Cosmic Superchunk,

I would recommend that at the least, you go for the 5mw Leadlight. Everyone is correct in that the diode is a Sony and is superior. The optics are glass and are also much better. The other issue is that the power consumption is considerably lower and if you plan to use alkalines, you will ultimately saving money on battery expenditures.

You might want to consider paying a few extra $$$ for one of the high-spec units because according to the seller, he won't have them much longer. If you purchase at least a minum high-spec unit and mention you are a CPFer, he might just toss in a few extra mw's. I don't think that deal will be around very long so now is a good time to take advantage of it.

As far as mods go, from what I have read, the Leadlight is not as easy to mod as the Changchun, but has a LOT more potential if you do take the time to learn how to mod it correctly. I think that if you just go for a high-spec unit, a mod will not be necessary unless you just want the fun (and risk) of doing that.

Best of luck to you and let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Cosmic Superchunk said:*
...what are the best conditions in which to actually see the beam? 

[/ QUOTE ]

A dimly lit smoky room; a dark and foggy night; any dimly lit area with a lot of schmutz suspended in the air. Have fun!


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 16, 2004)

Cosmic Superchunk,

The leadlight is the one that we have all recently bought from Abeland1. To my knowledge (someone correct me if I am wrong), none of the recent purchasers in this thread have bought a Changchun.

With a 5mw model, you should still get a nice beam when outdoors especially if there is a high relative humidity and or a lot of particulates in the air.

When indoors, I don't thank that you will get all that nice of a beam unless you go with one of the high-spec units. At least that has been my observation when comparing my Dad's 5mw with my new 24mw Leadlight. My Dad ordered a high-spec unit last night and will do a side by side comparison (both indoors and outdoors) on Thursday when he receives the new unit. I will report back with some results at that time.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Luminocity said:*
To my knowledge (someone correct me if I am wrong), none of the recent purchasers in this thread have bought a Changchun. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Now that I have a "real" one, I just ordered a Changchun to open up and play around with. Even though it might be a poorer quality beam, I won't feel as bad if I accidentally destroy it.

I'll write about my experiences with it, of course.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the input, guys. I think I'll give the Leadlight a go. I'll report as soon as I get it.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Mar 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Cosmic Superchunk said:*
I'll report as soon as I get it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Please do! I am thinking about getting one of these babies. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Cosmic Superchunk said:*
Thanks for the input, guys. I think I'll give the Leadlight a go. I'll report as soon as I get it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good choice. Looking forward to a report!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## jimbob (Mar 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Luminocity said:*
Cosmic Superchunk,

When indoors, I don't thank that you will get all that nice of a beam unless you go with one of the high-spec units. At least that has been my observation when comparing my Dad's 5mw with my new 24mw Leadlight. My Dad ordered a high-spec unit last night and will do a side by side comparison (both indoors and outdoors) on Thursday when he receives the new unit. I will report back with some results at that time. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Would you happen to know which manufacturer your dad's old 5mW came from and whether it's a pulsed or cw model? I bought a 5mW and a 30+mW from Abeland, but they haven't arrived yet. It'd be interesting to see the visual comparison between the two.


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 17, 2004)

Hello Luminocity,

The remote switch replaces the tail cap. It has a two conductor wire coming out of the back of it terminating at a simple press switch. The laser is activated only while you are pressing the switch.

An "O" ring is supplied to hold down the original switch on the laser.

The supplied assembly is about 6" long overall. I was told that you can cut and splice to extend the switch to several feet if so desired.

While using the laser for sighting on a telescope, a problem arises if you move the telescope while trying to turn the laser on. The remote switch was developed to eliminate that problem.

Tom


----------



## Nitro (Mar 17, 2004)

Laser Update:

I just received my 27.7mW laser from AtlasNova (ABeland). All I have to say is, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

It is definitely brighter then my True 5mW. It's so bright, I can't even look at the beam spot on a white surface. I can't wait until tonight to check it outside.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lewis said:*
Laser Update:

I just received my 27.7mW laser from AtlasNova (ABeland). All I have to say is, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

It is definitely brighter then my True 5mW. It's so bright, I can't even look at the beam spot on a white surface. I can't wait until tonight to check it outside. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lewis, I ordered one (Leadlight True 5mW) which I should be receiving on Friday or Saturday. What's your opinion of it?


----------



## symes (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey I looked at the ad that pops up on CPF for these and wondered about the legal situation...are there restrictons on ownership or usage on these higher power lasers?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't believe there are restrictions on ownership - after all, it's just a light source. But there ARE restrictions on using a laser that's hotter than 4.99mw in any sort of public show or demonstration. The restrictions involve a permit process, where you have to prove that you know what you're doing, and it requires you to spell out in detail what measures will be taken so that no harmful radiation can strike an observer or a bystander.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Mar 17, 2004)

From what I have heard....

All lasers can do damage, but if you do damage with a laser that is >5mw, you can get in real big trouble.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*IlluminatingBikr said:*
From what I have heard....

All lasers can do damage, but if you do damage with a laser that is >5mw, you can get in real big trouble. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, that about sums it up.


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 17, 2004)

I got my "5mw" today. All I can say is <font color="red"> FRIGGIN AWESOME </font> 
I took it outside and you can see the beam even in a some what lit area! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*StevieRay said:*
I got my "5mw" today. All I can say is <font color="red"> FRIGGIN AWESOME </font> 
I took it outside and you can see the beam even in a some what lit area! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cool! What was the condition of the air? Clear, foggy, misty, snowy?


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*StevieRay said:*
I got my "5mw" today. All I can say is <font color="red"> FRIGGIN AWESOME </font> 
I took it outside and you can see the beam even in a some what lit area! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Congrats! 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## freeze12 (Mar 17, 2004)

I ordered My "around 30mw laser just a while ago from Atlasnova (Abeland1) . I will let You know how it performs as I had a very nice conversation with the seller over the phone.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 17, 2004)

Laser Update:

I just tested my 27.7mW laser outside. It's a completely clear night, about 70% relative humidity. I setup the laser in my backyard pointing up using an O-ring to keep it on, then I walked to the front yard. The beam was totally visible.

I thought the 5mW was bright when I first got it, but it's noticeably dimmer compared to this one. The only problem I see is, you can't shine it around the neighborhood without everyone seeing where the beam is coming from. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 17, 2004)

Hello Lewis,

Bummer, I seem to be having the same problem...

Tom


----------



## LEDMANIA (Mar 18, 2004)

Congrats!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
I will order too/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## charliek (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey- the 5mw green laser at abeland... does it use AAA batteries?


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Charliek said:
Hey- the 5mw green laser at abeland... does it use AAA batteries? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Yes indeed, they do use AAA's. I have found that you can use NIMH AAA's with no apparent visible loss of beam intensity. Although the NIMH's put out lower voltage (1.2 for NIMH vs 1.5 for alkaline), they handle high currently loads better than alkaline. From my discussions with the seller, my take is that these devices are current regulated and are good candidates for NIMH. The only caveat is that they don't have any kind of protection for "over-draining" NIMH batteries, so when thee beam begins to dim, you would need to switch out the batts so as not to over drain them. NIMH batts do not like to be drawn down too low.

I have been running NIMH's in my Atlasnova (abeland1) device for several days with excellent results. Much more economical to operate! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 18, 2004)

Looks like everyone is happy with their new Abeland1 laser devices (not pointers!!!). After so much controversy with overpriced/modified green laser devices in the past, I think we have finally found a great dealer to do business with. I bet they weren't ever expecting to encouter the likes of crazed CPFer Flashaholics!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I'm off to go shine my beam into the still dark skies, it looks especially nice in the early morning humidity!!!


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonWrangler said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*StevieRay said:*
I got my "5mw" today. All I can say is <font color="red"> FRIGGIN AWESOME </font> 
I took it outside and you can see the beam even in a some what lit area! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cool! What was the condition of the air? Clear, foggy, misty, snowy? 

[/ QUOTE ]

The conditions were clear and you can still see the beam!


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 18, 2004)

In a darkened room, you can see the beam inside your house.

It seems the higher the humidity, the better you can see the beam.

A neighbor came over last night as I was playing. I told him I was just checking out the clouds... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Tom


----------



## charliek (Mar 18, 2004)

Just ordered a 5mw Leadlight from abeland1.

Seems like a great deal... wish I could have gotten a bigger one, but my car had other ideas on where to go with the money....


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 18, 2004)

I should be receiving my 5mW from abeland1 in the next day or so. Compared to what other sites charge for a 5mW greenie, the ones available at his site will probably be selling like candy.


----------



## unnerv (Mar 18, 2004)

I have been trying to avoid this thread because I knew it would lighten my wallet. Well, I couldn't resist last night read all the great comments about abeland1, and just ordered one of the high powered ones from him. Man this place costs me way to much money, but at least I got cool toys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## AlphaTea (Mar 18, 2004)

I just went for broke and bought 20+mW. Yowza!
I guess I better pick up some flowers on the way home tonight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 18, 2004)

*CAUTION:*

As a bunch of us are having a lot of fun with these lasers, please keep in mind that they do have a duty cycle.

*1 minute on (maximum) followed by 1 minute off (minimum).*

I believe heat sinking (or lack of it) is the issue.

It would be a shame to burn out your new laser.

Did I mention that these are really bright?

Tom


----------



## charliek (Mar 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*SilverFox said:*
*CAUTION:*As a bunch of us are having a lot of fun with these lasers, please keep in mind that they do have a duty cycle.
*1 minute on (maximum) followed by 1 minute off (minimum).*
I believe heat sinking (or lack of it) is the issue.
It would be a shame to burn out your new laser.
Tom 

[/ QUOTE ]

Even the 5MW units???


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Luminocity said:*
After so much controversy with overpriced/modified green laser devices in the past, I think we have finally found a great dealer to do business with.

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree heartily. Got my second greenie today, exactly 2 days after ordering. Arrived in excellent condition.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Lasernerd (Mar 18, 2004)

RE:Hey I looked at the ad that pops up on CPF for these and wondered about the legal situation...are there restrictons on ownership or usage on these higher power lasers? 


Please be careful using these modified lasers outdoors.
The Gov. is starting to crack down on distributers of these type of lasers.

You need a Variance from the C.D.R.H. F.D.A. to present any type of laser over 5 mw`s.
we are haveing lengthy communications about this subject right now of the manufacture and distribution of modified lasers of any type..

Please practice safe laseing!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok, got my second device from Abeland1 (Atlasnova) today.

This time I purchased one of the inexpensive 5mw Chanchung units. It arrived well-packaged in an antistatic bag surrounded by a foam sheet. The antistatic bag shows the model number as well as a current spec of 380ma. This got me to thinking...

I installed fresh batteries in the Chanchung and prepared to measure the actual current draw. I also grabbed my original "high spec" 9-10mw unit to check it's current draw compared to the Chanchung.

The results:

Chanchung - 310ma (the sticker on the bag said 380ma).

High-spec unit - 230ma. (More headroom - a good thing!).

However firing them side by side, it appeared that there wasn't much of a difference in brightness. So I decided that I needed to quantify the optical output power somehow in order to get an objective comparison...

I located an optical power meter that's intended for infrared measurements. It has a large enough detector area to collect all of the light from the laser, and it seemed to respond to the green light, even though it wasn't calibrated for it, so I fired both lasers into the unit to see what would happen.

The results:

Chanchung 5mw unit ---> -21.1 dbm

High-spec 9-10mw unit ---> -24 dbm

So the Chanchung cheap-o unit seemed to be a tiny bit *hotter* than the high-spec unit!
What the....? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

I'll try this again in a day or so, and with a different meter.

(Edit) OK, just compared them again tonight side by side, and the high-spes unit *is* brighter than the Chanchung again. I might be looking at a battery fatigue issue in the high-spec unit.

BTW, the soft-start ramp-up is much more visible on the high-spec unit; I'd guess that it ramps up in about 750-800 msec. The Chanchung ramps up to full brightness much more quickly.


----------



## Lasernerd (Mar 18, 2004)

Lots of infrared leaks from the optics,
giving inaccurate readings


----------



## flash.... (Mar 18, 2004)

Well I spoke with abeland1 today and ordered a 20-21mw+ "device" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif .. Not sure what mw it will be exactly yet, but I will say the gentleman at the other end of the phone was professional and one heck of a good guy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
He was detailed and made sure I knew what I was getting into.. (no worries, I do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif )

Anyhow can't wait to get it as I used to work with medical high power green lasers (45W for bone and general surgery) at one of my old places of employment and I miss it. 
I realize this is a far cry from a 45W medical deck, but I don't think that will matter much to me and I still have my old safety goggles! w00t! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
And that said.... as the others in this thread have already mentioned, BE CAREFUL! these are not toys. I only lase responsibly and when it's not in use by me it will be locked up with all my other dangerous stuff. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lasernerd said:*
Lots of infrared leaks from the cheap optics,
giving inaccurate readings 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm, excellent point. That could account for the odd readings. Thanks.

Maybe a related note - the high-spec laser gets noticeably warm at the business end of the device while operarting, while the Chanchung doesn't, even though it draws more current. Could this be a sign that the IR filter in the high-spec unit is capturing more of the IR energy?


----------



## abeland1 (Mar 18, 2004)

It is interesting to note that the instrument you are using is designed to measure IR energy. The Pump Diode (which is the only component using the current mentioned, operates in the IR range. This energy must be multiplied in frequency by a crystal to get energy at the desired 532nm (green). A filter is employed near the output of the device to eliminate the IR energy as we can not see it and it can be harmful to us. The readings of -21 and -24 dbm (about 10 microwatts for the Chanchung and 5 microwatts for the Leadlight) show that the IR filters are working well.
At close range the larger dot size of the Chanchung could lead to the perception of greater brightness. Probably the best test is to take them out at night and compare how far you can see the beam.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome, Arnold! Nice to have you with us here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
It is interesting to note that the instrument you are using is designed to measure IR energy. The Pump Diode (which is the only component using the current mentioned, operates in the IR range. This energy must be multiplied in frequency by a crystal to get energy at the desired 532nm (green). A filter is employed near the output of the device to eliminate the IR energy as we can not see it and it can be harmful to us. The readings of -21 and -24 dbm (about 10 microwatts for the Chanchung and 5 microwatts for the Leadlight) show that the IR filters are working well.


[/ QUOTE ]

Good point. The detector in this particular OPM is optimized for IR in the 1300-1600nm range, but it has some sensitivity (although minimal) to energy in the visible spectrum. I suspect that the detector is not made of silicon, but rather some other material that is more sensitive to IR.

[ QUOTE ]


At close range the larger dot size of the Chanchung could lead to the perception of greater brightness. Probably the best test is to take them out at night and compare how far you can see the beam. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I will do that! Thank you for the advice, Arnold . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## freeze12 (Mar 18, 2004)

Arnold.... welcome aboard! It was nice talking to You on the phone Wednesday evening.


----------



## Luminocity (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard Arnold! Glad to see you posting in this thread.

I have certainly enjoyed our phone conversations, not to mention the great high-spec laser!

Fred


----------



## jimbob (Mar 18, 2004)

Good to have you on the board Arnold! Looks like you made quite the name for yourself in the last few weeks over here on CPF! Can't wait to receive my lasers from you as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

BTW, does anyone have any info on this pointer?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3084814210&category=14954&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 18, 2004)

Hello Arnold,

Great to hear from you on CPF.

Thanks for all the great information and I am really enjoying my laser.

Tom


----------



## Nitro (Mar 19, 2004)

Arnold,

I am also very glad to see you post here. I am the one that started this thread, and I am very happy with the last laser I received from you. I only hope you have enough in stock to provide for all these lasaholics.

Lewis


----------



## AlphaTea (Mar 19, 2004)

Arnold,
Glad to see you here on CPF.
I must commend you on the very very quick response to my e-mails yesterday.
Less than 1 hour total from my userID/password request to a message saying my order had shipped! Yowza! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
Impatiently awaiting arrival... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif<--gonna need these, huh!
Dan


----------



## charliek (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Arnold- welcome to CPF!

Looking forward to receiving my new Green Laser.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 19, 2004)

Arnold, welcome indeed. I just received one of your 5mW Leadlights in the mail today and it's everything I expected. Awesome laser device! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 19, 2004)

Arnold, welcome to CPF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I bought a 635nm red laser pointer from one of your ebay listings around Thanksgiving of last year, and I'm very satisfied with it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I don't need a green laser pointer at the moment, but I've sent several people your way that did.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 19, 2004)

Man, this thing is incredible! I stepped out into the back to walk my dog this evening and the Leadlight 5mW is brilliant. You can see the beam shoot up at the sky. Temperature here in western Georgia tonight is 68F with 48% humidity and the beam is fantastic. I can just imagine what the high powered ones must be like! 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Greymage (Mar 20, 2004)

I just have to echo the Wow! comments. I ordered a 9-10mw (Arnold was nice enough to send an 11.3 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif) and tried it out last night, which was cloudy. I could see the beam all the way up to where it hit the clouds! This thing is awesome!

If I did any astronomy this would be really useful, you'd actually be able to point to something with the beam.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 20, 2004)

We had some low cloud cover last night, so I whipped out both of my greenies (gosh, that sounds kinda personal) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
and *both* of them produced a bright green spot on the clouds! It was *so* cool to be able to 'paint' directly onto the clouds!!! Thank you again, Arnold!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

BTW, probably caused a coupla UFO reports last night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## freeze12 (Mar 20, 2004)

I received My Laser today & tonight is a good foggy night. I lit up the laser "24mw" & all I have to say is WOW this thing sure is bright /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif the beam is unbelivable.Very nice laser!!!


----------



## charliek (Mar 20, 2004)

Received my 5mw laser today... ordered it Thursday!
I would have sent this message earlier, but I was outside enjoying it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Very nice unit- I'm quite pleased.


----------



## unnerv (Mar 21, 2004)

Got mine today, and went to test tonight, wow is that thing beautiful. Totally blew away all expectations. I took a few beam shots but forgot the camera in my brothers car. When I get it back, I'll post some shots from the 18mw one I got. My brother will probably be ordering one too, since he was so impressed. Thanks Arnold!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 21, 2004)

An update on my two greenies from Arnold - 

While painting on the clouds the other night I was able to observe that the beam from the 9-10mw high-spec unit was between 1.5x to 2x brighter than the 5mw Changchun. Interestingly, while observing the green dots on the clouds, they both appeared to have the same brightness
at the other end, but it's hard to tell for sure when the target is a mile away!! 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 21, 2004)

I actually used my laser to point out stars last night.

Very impressive.

We simulated a "light saber attack" by trying to point out 40 different stars in 10 seconds. Afterwards we watched for a response... None seen.

Tom


----------



## JimS (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi

I found this forum while searching for green laser devices and was also perusing Arnolds ebay auctions. I am a moderator over at Cloudy Nights forum (telescopes) and am interested in a laser pointer to use on my GOTO mount. This will allow me to call up an object (star, negulae, etc.) in the database and the mount will slew over to that object. The laser pointer would then point out the object and I could simply point my telescope in that direction.

I'm very happy to hear the opinions and results from those who have already bought from Arnold and have used the device. It appears his unit is similar if not the same to other units sold at higher prices.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## freeze12 (Mar 21, 2004)

Jim, Welcome... the lasers are great & I have seen these same units that others are selling for 3 times the price. By the response of the members of this group the seller & lasers speaks for itself.I have talked to Arnold "the seller" and he has sold the lasers to Observatories.


----------



## Allistah (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey guys...

I just placed my order with Arnold. I picked up a 635nm red, and a 15mw greenie. Can't wait to get these things. I'm pretty stoked! I'll report back my results when I receive them as well!

-Allistah


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 23, 2004)

WARNING:

Do not loan these green lasers to your friends.

I loaned mine to a good friend and he became all giddy and began dancing around in the yard. He tripped and nearly broke his leg. It seems he regressed into childhood.

"I want one!!! I want one!!!" was all he could say.

Fortunately, the symptoms subsided when I took it away from him...

Tom


----------



## Allistah (Mar 23, 2004)

haha, thats too funny. Yeah, I know what you mean. Others seem to have no respect for stuff like that so I'm already pretty aware of this behavior. I'm going to be very protective over my new greenie. ;-)


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Mar 23, 2004)

A softmore at school today shined a laser in my eyes. It was <1mw output, so it probably won't blind me, but dang I wish people would grow up. Shining lasers in people's eyes is DANGEROUS, not funny! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 23, 2004)

What is a softmore????


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Mar 23, 2004)

Excuse me, I meant to say sophomore. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## flash.... (Mar 23, 2004)

Well I got mine a few days back... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif !!!!!!
Holy mother of pearl!! 28.7mw /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif creates a solid GREEN beam into the heavens at night.
You put this line\dot on a star and wonder how long until someone or something shows up in a UFO and yells, "hey stop pointing that green thing at my planet!!"

Seriously, when pointing it at a star, there is no question which one you are referring to. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thank you very much and welcome Arnold!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 23, 2004)

I handed my greenie to a friend for a moment, and what's the first thing he did with it? Pointed it at a nearby person. Dah! Fortunately I had the presence of mind to stand next to him after handing the laser to him, so I blocked it with my hand and told him *not* to point it at people! And luckily he didn't aim it at the other individual's head.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

I think the membership here understands the risks and handles these devices with respect (and awe!). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif But please be careful about handing them to someone else without explaining the risks first, and be ready to take appropriate precautions if things get out of hand. These devices can be educational as well as a lot of fun when used responsibly. Let's insure that everyone does so.


----------



## ZJamaican (Mar 23, 2004)

Anyone know what could happen to me If I used a >5mw green laser in public? What is the consequence? What if I shine it on someone? I highly doubt any cop would know that the max allowed power is 5mw but I want to know what would happen to me just in case.

Lastly, What is the best way to take pictures of the beam and have the beam show up clearly in the pictures. I have a digital camera and it never takes clear pictures of the beam as it looks from my eye. I tried putting flash on but no luck. Any suggestions? I need good pictures so I can get buyers on ebay.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 24, 2004)

It's hard to believe this thread has over 2600 views and over 140 replies. Hey, lets see if we can break a record. Keep em coming.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 24, 2004)

Silverfox posted that green lasers have a duty cycle of 1 minute on and 1 min+ off. No one answered if this is for 5mw units or just the mods.

Speaking of mods, abeland1, do you do mods on 5mw models that we may already have?


----------



## Lasernerd (Mar 24, 2004)

Lasers show up well when it is dark and particulate in the air,
To me laser pens shot up in the air,at people etc. is just wrong.Imagine a air pilot getting flashed in the eyes,
Police go into tactical mode if one of theres is hit,officer,vehicle,equipment with a beam,alot of people think there is a firearm at the other end!Always terminate the beam,wall,backdrop anything that stops the beam.

A fun thing to do with laser pens is glue a small front surface mirror to a speaker apply sine or square wave to the speaker and watch the designs,
another is get a small photodetector or small solar cell
pick up the radio shack
1 amp audio amplifier connect the photodetector to the amp
bounce a beam off a window into the photo detector you can hear everything on the other side of the window,,
not very stealth as an infrared laser is.


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello Phaserburn,

Let me clarify that the more powerful green laser devices from Arnold are not modified. They are just the result of sloppy quality control at the assembly plant.

I believe the duty cycle applies to all laser pointers.

Tom


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey everyone! I'm new here and I wanted to add to that 1 minute on/off cycle. I emailed arnold and asked him about it. He said not to run anything over 28mw for more than 30 seconds at a time without equal or more cooling time. So if you run your laser for a minute you might burn it out faster. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif Also the run time for the 5mw is 3 minutes on with 3 minutes off. Just my 2 pennies. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello Lasercrazy,

Welcome to CPF.

Thanks for the update.

Tom


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 24, 2004)

*deleted*


----------



## ZJamaican (Mar 24, 2004)

What's the best way to take pictures of the beam? I need to sell my 5mw green on eBay. I’m planning on purchasing a more powerful laser from Arnold for star pointing, etc. So far the pictures turn out disappointing and look nothing like what I actually see with my eye. Arnold is a great seller with a great reputation I suggest you check out his lasers on eBay, there are some great deals.


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 24, 2004)

It is necessary to take your photos, at night with a manual device and remove the flash. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 24, 2004)

Why not try to sell it here. If not, you could ask Arnold if you could use his pictures.


----------



## abeland1 (Mar 24, 2004)

Not a good idea to use my pictures. I would start getting emails from some of my customers informing me of this and telling me that I should report it. There are a lot of people on ebay with way too much time on their hands. Also, please, please don't mention anything about the high powered units outside this forum. I will not allow access to that web page without talking directly to the person involved and satisfying myself that the laser will be used responsibly. I don't like having to say no to people and that is what I would be doing a lot of if word of the high spec units got out to the general public.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 24, 2004)

*deleted*


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 24, 2004)

Some new pictures of my green laser pointer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
I hope you like it, it's not an Arnold one, but maybe I'll buy one soon from him /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif















The door is at 6 meters from me. See you reflection on the floor ?


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif What MW is it? That's cool how it spreads out like that when it hits the door. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif Is that a CW or a pulsed wave? In the first pic it looks like the beam is broken up every 1/16 of an inch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jimbob (Mar 24, 2004)

I received my laser from Arnold yesterday. Everytime I turn it on, a huge happy face seems to be plastered on my face. It's an awesome unit. I had been sent a 36.4mW. I tried taking pictures, but my automatic point-and-shoot just doesn't properly capture the beam. On visual observation, the beam is quite visible in darkness. The beam does fluctuate in intensity a bit, but Arnold told me it's normal for such an unusually high-powered unit. 

It does take a little while to reach full intensity and the difference between the cold beam and warm beam is quite big. Arnold has been an exceptional seller and I wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again. I have another 632nm red and a 5mW green coming in tomorrow. I'm quite curious to see the visual comparison between a 5mW and a 36.4mW. 

Does anyone know anything about this company? 

http://www.laserphaser.net/

They seem to have handheld units that go up to 95mW and wholesale prices in quantities of 3 and above. If someone has some info about this company, I'd be interested. Maybe even organize a group buy if these lasers are any good.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ZJamaican said:*
Anyone know what could happen to me If I used a >5mw green laser in public? What is the consequence? What if I shine it on someone? I highly doubt any cop would know that the max allowed power is 5mw but I want to know what would happen to me just in case.

[/ QUOTE ]

ZJamaican, I have to echo what Lasernerd said earlier. It's definately not a good idea to aim any laser pointer at the unsuspecting public. It's just childish, rude and irresponsible. These days most folks will immediately think someone has a firearm pointed at them and you never know how they'll react. Aim it at cars driving by and you can cause a serious accident. Aim it at a police car or an off duty LEO and you'll be knee deep in poop regardless if the pointer is legal for general use or not. These laser devices (even the <5mW) aren't toys and should not be used in careless fashion. Yes, they are mesmerizing to watch and are a pleasure to show off to friends and family, but I'd like to think us flashaholics/laserholics are smart enough to use them responsibly. If you do get one, enjoy it and play safe. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 24, 2004)

*deleted*


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
....I will not allow access to that web page without talking directly to the person involved and satisfying myself that the laser will be used responsibly.


[/ QUOTE ]
Good point, Arnold.

Folks, keep in mind that this forum is searchable via Google and other engines. Anyone with the right keywords in their search criteria could run across this thread and join CPF to try to obtain a high-spec unit for less than honorable reasons. While this could happen through other means anyway, let's not make it any easier for someone to give Arnold any headaches. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

My 2 cents


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 24, 2004)

Well said.


----------



## ZJamaican (Mar 24, 2004)

Cosmic Superchunk,
Thanks for the info. I have a feeling people think that I'm asking what would happen because I will use it in the public. This is not the case, I was just curious as to what would happen to someone if they actually used their laser in an irresponsible manner. Sorry for the confusion. I am an amateur astronomer and use my 5mw laser for pointing out stars etc. I am really not satisfied with the power of my 5mw unit : / Its hard to see sometimes in San Diego where it does not rain and it is never humid.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 24, 2004)

I happen to have a synthetic ruby rod laying around from a gutted laser, so I tried the green laser experiment with it. Fired the beam from my 5mw greenie into one end of the rod, and sure enough, the rod glowed a deep red, but the light exiting at the other end of the rod was green! Apparently this does excite the rod a little bit as it absorbed some of the green light, yet a good deal of it passed right thru unscathed.

This could be a good demonstration for a physics class, as one can clearly see the rod being excited because there's such a high contrast between the exicitation source and the re-radiated energy. It's certainly fascinating to look at.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 24, 2004)

That sounds pretty cool. Where can I get a ruby rod?


----------



## Lasernerd (Mar 24, 2004)

Try different types of jello
and fire the beam thru it sometimes yellow,red.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 24, 2004)

Will Jello excite from laser light?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lewis said:*
That sounds pretty cool. Where can I get a ruby rod? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Various laser surplus places occasionally have them. I found mine at a ham radio fest. It's in the guts from an old military rangefinder. Here's a photo of the unit from Sam's Laser Faq. The rod is inside the aluminum block along with the pump flashlamp cavity.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Lasernerd said:*
Try different types of jello
and fire the beam thru it sometimes yellow,red. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Huh! I gather that something in the jello fluoresces? Cool. I'm gonna try that.

Now I'm also wondering whether jello will fluoresce under my 6w Pelican UV. I'm also wondering what this means if it does. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

{edit}
Ok, I'm tired and I'm getting punchy. Time to turn this thing off and go to bed! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 24, 2004)

*deleted*


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Mar 24, 2004)

Lasercrazy,

[ QUOTE ]
Terms Of service

These lasers are for professional use only. Uses include: Special effects in the TV and movie industry; as a component in measuring and cutting tools, etc. Specifically designed for use by Federal and Local Law Enforcement; The US Armed Services; Corporate and University Labs; and the medical community. *And should never be used as a pointer.*

[/ QUOTE ] 

That kinda creeps me out!


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 24, 2004)

*deleted*


----------



## flashfan (Mar 24, 2004)

"These lasers are for professional use only...And should never be used as a pointer."

Am I wrong in thinking that they mean just indoors when doing speeches, presentations and the like? It would seem that laser pointers used for astronomy purposes outdoors is still acceptable, as long as extreme care is used (make sure you're pointing at a constellation, and not at an airplane. Also, be sure there is no air traffic that can cross your beam...)

Does anyone know where the specific rules/laws can be found regarding laser pointers, and whether permits and/or licenses can be obtained for personal use of higher-powered units (about 30mW or thereabouts--95mW is way too high for me)? Also, does anyone know the visual/perceived differences between different power levels? For example, would a 15mW laser pointer be considered three times as bright, or reach three times as far as a 5mW unit? Thanks for any input.


----------



## hpcjerry (Mar 25, 2004)

Just a couple of unrelated items:

1) This forum is searchable with google, but Arnold's and other sites with high-spec units are easily findable, I myself got curious about green lasers two weeks before this thread started and found all of the sites already mentioned and plenty more all on my own. I don't think we should be particularly concerned about discussion here being any more illuminating than what is already widely disseminated on the net.

2) The specifics will depend on the characteristics of each unit, but it is reasonable to assume that at 500 feet, the beam is 18" wide and thus the spot is about 250 square inches, at 1000 feet, the beam is 36" wide and the spot about 1000 square inches. So divide the output energy in milliwatts by the beamspot area to get an idea of how dangerous the beam is at distance.

3) I haven't tried it with a greenie yet, but with a red laser, just about any brand of citrus hard candy balls will give you a very impressive glow when exposed to a red laser, you can even get the effect from a substantial distance (at least 10 feet).


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 25, 2004)

If you haven't already, try pointing your green laser at a household reflector type of light bulb, like the kind used as flood or recessed lighting. You get a very cool effect.


----------



## Lasernerd (Mar 25, 2004)

Any laser over 5mw needs to have a C.D.R.H. F.D.A. variance
unless private use in your house,lab etc.
You can apply for a federal variance at the F.D.A. website
I hold several variances for laser light
shows presented to the public not an easy task with using lasers over 50 watts 532nm!
Anytime I do an outdoor show whether its a 200mw laser to up to 50 watts I have to file with the F.A.A. all data than a window is made for me to present the show.


----------



## INRETECH (Mar 25, 2004)

Even with my "wimpy" 2mw unit, I am able to change the color on that temperature sensitive LCD film


----------



## Lasernerd (Mar 25, 2004)

I checked out the site,
very nice prices on these units.


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 25, 2004)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En réponse à:</font><hr />
*lasercrazy said:*
Nice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif What MW is it? That's cool how it spreads out like that when it hits the door. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif Is that a CW or a pulsed wave? In the first pic it looks like the beam is broken up every 1/16 of an inch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

It is supposed to be > 30 mw. It's a CW, if the beam seems broken this is because of dust and the break's time (5 s)for taking picture.
I'll try to take other pictures in better condition and I'll post here soon.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2004)

The first beam picture appears to have significant aliasing (that "stair step" effect that computer monitors can show if the picture resolution is low) and this aliasing should not show up at all in the beam as viewed with your own eyes.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 25, 2004)

Craig, I was looking at the Green Lasers area of your website again, and I recall reading that you were going to try to hit the cloud deck with one or both of those pointers and post the results. Did you ever get a chance to do that, and do you have any beamshots? I'd sure like to see them if you do! 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi PW,

I was never able to get a spot on the cloud deck; there's just too much light pollution in this area.
Sorry about that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
Hi PW,

I was never able to get a spot on the cloud deck; there's just too much light pollution in this area.
Sorry about that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dang. I've run into the same situation though. Based on the great results I've had in my relatively dark backyard, I thought I would be able to take my greenie downtown and get some interesting effects in the relatively misty night air, but alas, there's waaaaaay too much light pollution. The best I could do was to produce a dull green spot on the side of a building, but that was about it.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## sharkeeper (Mar 25, 2004)

No problem hitting clouds here! 

CLICK HERE TO SEE IMAGE

Cheers!

_*Edited by Sasha... Please keep posted images under 600 pixels in width so as not to skew the table and force horizontal scrolling. Not to mention out of consideration for our dial-up members who must wait an eternity for the image to load. If you would like to re-display the image within this post, please downsize it first. Thank you._


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 26, 2004)

*deleted*


----------



## flash.... (Mar 26, 2004)

sharkeeper... What is the output of that green?
Want to sell it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 26, 2004)

This is a great thread,
You guys are making me REALLY want a green laser bad. Only thing is I'm not sure I have a practical use for it. I don't use my telescope all that often...However it would make a great pointer at the desert to toy with (pointing at this dune or that one)

I'm not sure if I really need a High powered one or just the good 5mw one either. I just want to be able to see the beam, that would be pretty cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 26, 2004)

Hello Justintoxicated,

Since when does practical have anything to do with it?

Tom


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Mar 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Justintoxicated said:*
This is a great thread,
You guys are making me REALLY want a green laser bad. Only thing is I'm not sure I have a practical use for it. I don't use my telescope all that often...However it would make a great pointer at the desert to toy with (pointing at this dune or that one)

I'm not sure if I really need a High powered one or just the good 5mw one either. I just want to be able to see the beam, that would be pretty cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Justintoxicated, with the 5mW you can see the beam indoors if it's dark. Even in low light settings you can see the beam if it's smoky (example: a pub or night club). Outdoors, the beam is visible at night especially if it's humid. The more particles in the air, the more visible the beam. Keep in mind, it's no lightsabre or phaser like the ones on Star Trek, but I'm quite pleased with my 5mW.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*SilverFox said:*
Hello Justintoxicated,

Since when does practical have anything to do with it?

Tom 

[/ QUOTE ]

lol good point, still can't decide if the 5mw is enough for me and my extreem personality... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif How much brighter is the beam from one of the high spec units and how much more $ would I be looking at?


----------



## Nitro (Mar 26, 2004)

My 27.7mW Laser

CLICK HERE TO SEE IMAGE!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

_*Edited by Sasha... Please keep posted images under 600 pixels in width so as not to skew the table and force horizontal scrolling. Not to mention out of consideration for our dial-up members who must wait an eternity for the image to load. If you would like to re-display the image within this post, please downsize it first. Thank you._


----------



## flash.... (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow! Nice pic!!
I need to take one like that with mine!!
Gonna do it soon and I'll post it here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 26, 2004)

Very cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Was this taken at dawn/dusk? Was the beam terminating in the treetops or in the clouds above them?


----------



## sharkeeper (Mar 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
sharkeeper... What is the output of that green?
Want to sell it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's a Melles Griot DPSS (5W Max) and is putting out around 2.5W in that photo. This is a very dangerous class IV laser! They cost $26k new! This one was purchased with just a few hundred hours on the clock for $8k. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cheers!


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 26, 2004)

can someone post a picture of a 5mw vs a high speck one?


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 27, 2004)

Just another usage for a green laser. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Through a glass cube, enjoy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 27, 2004)

Very cool, Frenchy! Is that back-lit or top-lit? Did you use any beam-expanding optics to cover the whole thing?


----------



## Frenchyled (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks Photon ! 
No back nor top-lit, but side-lit (on the right side) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
There is nothing else that my laser and my glass cube, it is just the reflexion of the laser beam on the logo included in the glass who produces this distribution of light through all the cube. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Nitro (Mar 27, 2004)

PhotonWrangler:

It was taken at dusk. The beam terminated at the trees.

I'm going to take a telephoto of the beam terminating on the clouds next time the conditions are right.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
Thanks Photon ! 
No back nor top-lit, but side-lit (on the right side) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif
There is nothing else that my laser and my glass cube, it is just the reflexion of the laser beam on the logo included in the glass who produces this distribution of light through all the cube. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Frenchy! Gonna try that with a laser-etched lucite cube that I have on my desk at work. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nitro said:*
PhotonWrangler:

It was taken at dusk. The beam terminated at the trees.

I'm going to take a telephoto of the beam terminating on the clouds next time the conditions are right. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Nitro. Looking forward to that photograph.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## 14C (Mar 28, 2004)

OK...here is a green laser "pointer" for you:

web page


----------



## 14C (Mar 28, 2004)

I have to update...the site does not allow a direct link.

DPSS-50: 50 mW Portable Green Laser Module

Constant on; constant off push button. 
LED indicator when laser in operation. 
Shutter for laser aperture. 
Key control locking mechanism to control power supply. Prevents unauthorized use. 
Two (2) C Cell batteries. 
Key for interlock. 

Way too expensive for me but wow........


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 28, 2004)

Has anyone recently purchased any of the Z-Bolt green laser pointers?
If so, please describe your experience in dealing with them,


----------



## kongfuchicken (Mar 28, 2004)

I did get one of these but not recently... 
The specimen was received arround a week after its order and worked perfectly. My emails were also answered quickly but somehow, I feel they lacked some substance.


----------



## MikeF (Mar 28, 2004)

I just received on Saturday a 15.9mw from Arnold that I ordered Friday! The service and the product are spectacular!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Edward (Mar 28, 2004)

I have two lasers for sale on ebay:

Leadlight 5mw:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3088020631&category=14954

Z-bolt OEM-3 15mw:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3088049746&category=14954

I have included many pictures in the auctions.


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 28, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*StevieRay said:*
Has anyone recently purchased any of the Z-Bolt green laser pointers?
If so, please describe your experience in dealing with them, 

[/ QUOTE ]
It wasn't a "recent" purchase, but I did buy one of their "4.99mW modified" green laser pointers about a year ago, and received two red keychain laser pointers as freebies.
I no longer have this pointer, as I traded it for a 16mW single line argon ion laser last November.

I don't remember much of the details of the Z-Bolt transaction, but it went smoothly and rapidly, that much I'm sure of.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 29, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## Edward (Mar 29, 2004)

Since everyone is posting pics of their pointer I will too even tho you can find themn on the ebay links I posted:

5mw: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3088020631&category=14954







15mw: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3088049746&category=14954






Enjoy, you can find more pics on the ebay auction.


----------



## photonic (Mar 29, 2004)

*How to take apart Changchun*

A few years back I bought a Green laser pointer. Based on pics from the web, I believe it is a Changchun. I've since gotten a brighter one (though they both claim to be 5mW) so I'd like to experiment with the Changchun. It has gotten a little dim over the years (I used to actually carry it around with me on a semi daily basis). I'm wondering if I can take it apart and get it back into alignment. I can't see how to take it apart (beyond taking the battery cap and the front cap off). It seems to be made in two pieces but they won't twist apart. I haven't really torqued it yet as I don't know that this is the right way to take it apart. Any advice?


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: How to take apart Changchun*

Photonic,

I have a link that I will send you when I get back to the house. Complete instructions on how to do what you are looking for.

Steve


----------



## photonic (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: How to take apart Changchun*

Thanks Steve!
I wonder how much more power can be gotten out of it. If I read this thread correctly, the Hi-Spec Lasers from Abeland1 are just factory errors that put out more power...
I'm also looking for a way to build an absolute power meter, I see things here and there about using a solar cell but I'm not sure how accurate that is...


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: How to take apart Changchun*

Photonic,

Let us know how it goes if you decide to try this,

Laser mod

There is a correction to the proceedure described above. Read this  before making any adjustments!


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Mar 29, 2004)

Are abelands 'hi-specs' laser pointers made by Changchun or Leadlight?


----------



## StevieRay (Mar 29, 2004)

Leadlight


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 30, 2004)

Craig, I've just found that a little piece of a translucent 3M Post-It note makes a dandy little diffuser for the green-laser-and-orange-glasses fingerprint experiment. Also found some good diffusion material in the Roscor Gel Selector Sample Pack (or whatever it's called).

But I tried it with a nicely diffused green laser while viewing through various orange and red filters, and I couldn't pick anything up, even on a smooth surface that I knew had some prints on them.

What am I missing? 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Simon Megalaser (Mar 31, 2004)

We have some superb lasers in stock at the moment - immeduate shipping, order a 15mw on our site and you will receive one even more powerful (they all vary - average is around 28mw - we quote 15mw as a minimum - not maximum) - beware of dealers offering crazy specs like 70mw, they are not real - we supply the most powerful and reliable green lasers you can buy backed up by lifetime support, for a laser to touch the clouds - megalaser!
All enquiries welcomed - many thanks - Simon www.megalaser.com


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 31, 2004)

It's been foggy here the last couple of days, so I took my hi-spec unit out to the backyard last night and fired it into the fog. Wow! A 1500-foot-long lightsaber. Great fun! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## lasercrazy (Apr 1, 2004)

*deleted*


----------



## Nitro (Apr 1, 2004)

Why dont you buy one, test it out and report back to us with the results? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## 14C (Apr 1, 2004)

uhmmmm..yeah...maybe make it a passaround....


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 1, 2004)

I've just ordered a 4.99MW green laser pointer off a site called www.thinkgeek.com

Anyone know if its any good? i live in the uk so i should be recieving it in the next few days.

I like the look on those 15MW ( minimum ) ones but practically their way out of my price league, i could buy one but i thought.. hmm nah ill see what the 5MW one is like first, i used to have a small red laser but since i read this beam is quite powerful i should actually see it up to nearly 2 miles correct? ill check it out in the dark.


----------



## StevieRay (Apr 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ShadowChaos said:*
I've just ordered a 4.99MW green laser pointer off a site called www.thinkgeek.com

Anyone know if its any good? i live in the uk so i should be recieving it in the next few days.

I like the look on those 15MW ( minimum ) ones but practically their way out of my price league, i could buy one but i thought.. hmm nah ill see what the 5MW one is like first, i used to have a small red laser but since i read this beam is quite powerful i should actually see it up to nearly 2 miles correct? ill check it out in the dark. 

[/ QUOTE ]

IMHO, you probably paid too much. Most of those sites are overpriced for what you get. You would be much better buying from abeland, He is honest and offers best value for the money.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 1, 2004)

I agree with StevieRay. I don't know if Arnold (abeland1) ships to the United Kingdom, but you could email him. His prices are the lowest I've seen on the net and each device is checked before shipping. I recently bought a true 5mW Leadlight from him and have another GLD on the way. If you're looking for a quality <5mW greenie at an affordable price, I highly recommend him.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 1, 2004)

Dang.. thats pretty powerful, how much are that 14-15mw? oh well.. i guess i cant return this order now. 
i jumped into it too fast, any opinions?


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 1, 2004)

His Changchun models are at $59.00US dollars and his Leadlights at $79.00US dollars. The Leadlights being the higher quality units. These are 5mW units, but you'd have to email him for info on High Spec GLDs.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice, what about the 15mw?

I'm prepared to pay up to £100 for a powerful beam ( can i get one for that much> ? ) 
incase your wondering 100 pounds = about 160-180 dollars.

if someone can give me some links etc.. i like the looks of them ones on megalaser.com but they a bit pricey £219


----------



## StevieRay (Apr 1, 2004)

Arnold's email: [email protected]

He will be glad to help. Tell him you are a CPF member


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 1, 2004)

I secodn that. Arnold is da man when it comes to supplying green lasers. He has excellent prices and ships quickly! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 1, 2004)

Yep, you guys beat me to it: AtlasNova
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 1, 2004)

I'll ask him, does he sell 15MW lasers? i realise that i dont want or need any higher than that ( especially since you can get over 30mw and that could blind you ) but those are too dangerous so i figure if i keep the 5mw one i just ordered i can save a little bit and get a 15MW.

I'm sure i'd be happy this way, sound good?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ShadowChaos said:*
I'll ask him, does he sell 15MW lasers? i realise that i dont want or need any higher than that ( especially since you can get over 30mw and that could blind you ) but those are too dangerous so i figure if i keep the 5mw one i just ordered i can save a little bit and get a 15MW.

I'm sure i'd be happy this way, sound good? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Luminocity (Apr 1, 2004)

ShadowChaos you are on the right track now! Arnold will be great to deal with and will take good care of you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Rorschach (Apr 1, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Another happy customer of Atlasnova here. I recently bought a leadlight True 5mW green from abeland1 and couldn't be happier. Confirmation and shipping was very fast. 

I present several times a month and the green should be a welcome change from red. My only concern now, is the green _too_ bright?


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks, you have all been friendly and helpful. Glad i registered and posted here.

I only found this place by google /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.

I sent arnold an email about the 15mw green lasers, just waiting a reply now.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 1, 2004)

Shadow, keep us posted on your purchase from ThinkGeek. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 1, 2004)

I will do that, ill keep a regular eye on this place ( about twice a day ) so i wont be going anywhere. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 1, 2004)

Looking forward to hearing your impressions on it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 1, 2004)

Cheers! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Nice place here.

Thanks for your private message, much appreciated you took the time to type it all out. Check your messages i have replied.

*Prays that this guy ship's to the uk*

Hmm.. ok, i got an email off him.. but.. he didnt mention about shipping to the uk, i did ask though.
Do you know?

EDIT : alright, i think he ships to the uk cos i clicked buy now and it lets u select the country /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif wonder how much shipping would cost ( no more than $20 i would've thought )


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 1, 2004)

I'd email him again to confirm what it would cost to ship the unit to Britain. I'm sure he'll respond.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 1, 2004)

I asked again, i guess he must have missed the question /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
He said he will need a $13 extra making the charge for shipping and handling $21.. nice price.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 1, 2004)

Not bad at all. I don't think you'll be disappointed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Apr 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Edward said:*
Since everyone is posting pics of their pointer I will too even tho you can find themn on the ebay links I posted:

5mw: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3088020631&category=14954







15mw: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3088049746&category=14954






Enjoy, you can find more pics on the ebay auction. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Those pics are wrong. It is probably either computer generated or in a very high fog situation. 

As for the first picture, the dot brightness:beam brightness ratio is WAY off from a real green laser. Probably the camera's fault, but it is way different in real life. I have a 40mw green laser. If I take a picture of the dot on a wall with dim lights on, it is WAY brighter than the dot in that picture. Yet you can barely see the beam at all. The beam in that picture is almost as bright as the dot, which is impossible. Even with my 40mw unit, looking at the dot on a near object pretty much cancels out the beam due to our eye's adjustment. Your eyes get overpowered by the brightness of the dot and your low-light vision(which is necessary to see the relatively dim beam) is rendered useless. Don't be decieved by that picture.

As for that second pic, you can obviously see the smoke/fog. Lasers in normal conditions are not like that. As I've said earlier, you won't be able to see the beam well if it takes you towards the dot due to the brightness of it. However, if you look at the laser itself, with the beam taking you away from the dot, the beam is a lot more visible. Lasers that look that powerful in normal conditions would have a dot that would give you a good amount of eye damage if you sorta stare at it.

Here is a picture of my 40mw unit versus the red pointer that it came with. In actuality, the dots are the same size, but the brightness of the 532nm overwhelms the camera. That also explains that huge haze of green around the dot.





I got it for $270 from zbolt last year. Soon I will put the unit inside an E2e body and power it with an 123A! I already got sleeve machined to replace the first 123A with the laser unit. Should be here next week. I'll also have to drill the bezel. Be sure to check it out!


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm another very satisfied atlasnova customer... recieved my laser pointer within 3 days of payment.

Within a few moments of paying I recieved a 'reciept' email.

The next morning (first thing) I recieved a order confirmation.

Then later that afternoon I was notified of shipment.

Item arrived 2 days later!

I bought the regular 5mW because as much as I wanted a high spec unit I simply could not justify it. I am very happy with the $59 unit, very bright on a light surface... and still pretty dang bright on a darker surface.

The spot is easily visable from several hundred feet, and the beam itself can be seen if it's a little humid out (it wasn't foggy, just a little humid).

My new green pointer is significantly brighter than my red pointer... not quite OMG BLOW ME AWAY brighter... (but then it's only a 5mw) althought it's still impressive none-the-less.

I would buy from http://www.abeland1.com/ again anytime /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## StevieRay (Apr 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*FNinjaP90 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Edward said:*


Soon I will put the unit inside an E2e body and power it with an 123A! I already got sleeve machined to replace the first 123A with the laser unit. Should be here next week. I'll also have to drill the bezel. Be sure to check it out! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can't wait to see it! Please let us know /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 2, 2004)

Cosmic super chunk, did you recieve your 15-16mw laser today?.

Still awaiting arrival of 5MW off Thinkgeek, but i definatly am going to save a little bit and get the 14-15mw ( maybe even the 20mw ) can you actually see the beam without fog or anything else with these? that would be ultra cool, especially if you could see it for miles ( over a mountain or really far away )


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah 5mw's aren't OMG BLOW ME AWAY brighter. That's why I didn't get one. If you get a >20mw, it WILL astound you. If I take the IR filter off my 40mw, then put a magnifying lens in front of it, then set a black plastic thing 2 inches from the front, the thing burns and smokes! Try this on your skin with some black ink or marker on it, and it's some real pain!

ShadowChaos, unless the place you live in is really smoggy or foggy, a 5mw won't be that great. You will barely be able to see the beam if it is going away from you, but you can notice it easily if its coming at you. Sorry, but no star-pointing. If shone straight up at the night sky, you will have to be around a ~3 ft radius to the laser to actually see the beam "touch" the sky.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah ok, i just want a really bright ( not too dangerous ) laser that you can actually see the beam from a very great distance without it being hazy or foggy, i like the price of the 15-20mw ones on abeland but since i cant actually use it to try it.. its hard to tell so i can only go by opinions off others.

I dont want it to burn the skin though, and my only concern is the price over 20MW ( thats the highest they have on abeland ) i havent a clue how strong they are though.

i want this 5MW for using anywhere ( pub or in the street ) and i want a really really strong beam so you can touch the clouds miles away ( 20mw enough? ) i realise if i get a 20MW it'll probably have a much longer life span since you wont notice much if anything wears over time


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah well I didn't get my 40mw unit just to burn stuff. I just found out that it had the power to do so. You will be dissapointed with a 5mw if you want to see the beam at a great distance. Get the 20mw. You won't be dissapointed with it. It won't be able to hit clouds really far away, but it should be able to hit a low-lying one right on top of you. The thing is all the atmospheric moisture and dust absorbs most of the laser's power before it gets to hit the cloud.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 2, 2004)

how much was the 40mw?

I want to hit clouds with the beam so everyone else can see it as high as they are in a normal sky.. which are, erm.. 30,000 feet or slightly more? yeah thats about right, any sugestions?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 2, 2004)

I can produce a bright green spot on the clouds with a 9-10mw if there's low cloud cover.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 2, 2004)

Shadow, where I live it gets nasty, hot and humid in the summer, so seeing the beam on a 5mW at night outdoors shouldn't be a problem. In the last few days the humidity here has been around 20%-23% but I can still see the beam at night. The more humidity the more visible the beam, of course. I was at a pub on Wednesday night where it was a bit smokey and whipped out my 5mW and the beam could be seen faintly. 

One bit of advice. Don't base your purchase on the beam pictures shown at other sites. The pictures on Arnold's site are the most realistic representations I've seen so far. In the FAQ section of his site, his descriptions about the visibility of the beam are realistic and honest. 

Now, I did order another laser device and received it today. The one I got was checked at 16.8mW in chrome finish and arrived in immaculate condition. I pulled down the shades, drew the curtains and shot a beam across my living room and yes, the beam was visible. Keep in mind that there is still light from outside coming in and the beam is faint, but visible. My 5mW can't do that indoors unless it's very very steamy. The true test will be when the sun sets tonight.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 2, 2004)

Sounds good, like i said ill stick to my 5mw and also order a much more powerful one ( for pointing at the clouds or mountains ) has anyone got links to powerful beams in excess of 35MW? i'd love to see a great green beam lighting up clouds over 30,000 feet away. Links and prices of the best would be nice, not too expensive though.

Also how high in MW do these pens go before going into flashlight type style size?


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 2, 2004)

Hmm.. i was reading this site http://www.megalaser.com/, it actually says it is the smallest handheld laser you can buy and more powerful than 50-60mw ones??!! i dont understand it says on the page that the 15MW> lasers for sale actually can be higher than that since its minimum, what can you be gauranteed?.

Skip all that, someone tell me the best price and power for one and a link where i can buy one i want to touch the clouds ( not low clouds )


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ShadowChaos said:*
Hmm.. i was reading this site http://www.megalaser.com/, it actually says it is the smallest handheld laser you can buy and more powerful than 50-60mw ones??!! i dont understand it says on the page that the 15MW> lasers for sale actually can be higher than that since its minimum, what can you be gauranteed? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shadow, Megalaser quotes theirs as 15mW minimum output and are said to be modified. I can tell you that the one I received today looks exactly like the 15mW pictured at Megalaser down to the pocketclip. Same metal case too. 

As far as the beam pics, Megalaser quotes: "All photos of laser in use are 100% real - no special effects added afterwards - they are genuine digital pics of our 15mw megalaser simply cropped and resized to fit the page.
The elastic band shown in the pics is simply used to keep the laser switched on while the picture is taken. Normal room lighting (in our kitchen!) is used with no flash, the pictures were taken with no special preparation."

http://www.megalaser.com/gallery.htm

If that's the case and the pictures are legit, they've got to be showing a unit that's been suped up way much higher than 15mW to make it appear that bright. I think I'll have to ask my brother-in-law to bring his digital camera so I can fry up a few burgers in the kitchen while I let the hot water run in the sink and make it really steamy to see if my 16.8mW looks that bright. Probably not.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 2, 2004)

yeah, those sites confuse me.. and the prices are rediculous on megalaser.

who said about a 40MW unit for 270 odd dollars?


----------



## lasercrazy (Apr 2, 2004)

*deleted*


----------



## Tigerknight (Apr 2, 2004)

You guys are bad influences. Just ordered a 5mw green beam leadlight. The wife is going to kill me. Actually I'm in denial it's not you guys it's me and my obsession with gadgets! errrrrrrr!


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 2, 2004)

Jesus christ.. 95MW for 800.00 dollars!!! that price is crazy ( though really tempting ) anyone would have to be mad to buy it ( as much as i want to )


----------



## freeze12 (Apr 2, 2004)

I received another green laser today from Arnold "30mw" all I can say is WoW...this laser is bright!!! I do not think there is anyone out there that can beat the prices & service that Arnold has for his lasers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 2, 2004)

30MW!? how did you get a 30mw? i only see 20MW max on his web page!

I'd like to know how powerful that one is /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
i have a question to ask for everyone, like the cloud slicers can reach 6 miles.. is this possible with a lower powered laser? the same beam as a 30MW but able to reach that distance.


----------



## freeze12 (Apr 2, 2004)

He tests all the green ones & sometimes He runs across one that was not calibrated correctly & Arnold puts (the high powered) one's aside.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 2, 2004)

20-30MW..... 6 mile beam??? no?! yes?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ShadowChaos said:*
20-30MW..... 6 mile beam??? no?! yes? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Be careful with claims like a "6 mile beam." Does this mean that you can see the beam for 6 miles (doubtful) or does it mean that it's capable of delivering a little bit of green light to a target 6 miles away, visible only to someone near the target and in dim light?

As far as the "cloudslicers," the more power that you pump into the sky at random, the more likely that the FAA will get honked off at you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Apr 3, 2004)

I got mine at Zbolt laser august when they did had 10, 15, 20, 25, 40, and 50 mw units. I asked for a 25mw unit for $250, but they said for $20 more they would up it to a 40mw unit. I said yes and proceeded with it. I don't know if mine is actually 40mw or not. But I am very happy with mine and it beats the crap out of my astronomy teacher's 5mw unit that was also purchased from zbolt.


----------



## 14C (Apr 3, 2004)

*Someone is going to go blind*

I know everyone here is a responsible individual.....

This is FYI:
STUFF:

http://www.ppsfx.com/Laser_Safety/laser_safety.html


Within the U.S., laser products for demonstration or public display purposes are limited to Class IIIa power levels, or 5 milliwatts. Even systems within this 5 mW limitation should not be used carelessly. Higher powered systems and displays are permitted to operate under the conditions of a special permit, called a variance. Without this document, displays using lasers more powerful than a laser pointer are prohibited. To obtain an approved variance, a laser show producer agrees to certify each display to meet a set of safety standards which insure that there is no risk of injury to the public, or to performers on stage from the higher laser power levels allowed.


Outdoor Laser Displays


When a laser display takes place outdoors, and involves the projection of laser light into open airspace, The Federal Aviation Administration, or FAA, in addition to the CDRH, has jurisdiction. Outdoor laser displays typically take place at night in urban areas, often within a few miles of an airport. The FAA has determined that even a minimal amount of laser power directed at an aircraft on approach, during a landing, or on takeoff may have the potential to distract the flight crew, or otherwise affect their ability to safely control the aircraft. To minimize any risk to private or commercial air traffic, the FAA has established regulations governing the safe use of lasers in outdoor displays. All outdoor productions which use unterminated laser effects are required to notify, and obtain the permission of the FAA for the aerial effects to be displayed. 



http://www.powertechnology.com/TECHLIB/SAFETY.ASP

http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-bin/get-cfr.cgi?TITLE=21&PART=1040&SECTION=10&TYPE=TEXT

http://www.fda.gov/cdrh/radhlth/pdf/llsgde01.pdf

http://www.laserinstitute.org/publications/safety_bulletin/laser_pointer/


Call me a party pooper or worse but I still got my laser goggles....it's just they were designed for IR......


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Hello 14C,

Thanks for the links. I took the time to read them.

I can use mine safely, but when showing it to friends it's a different story.

Why is it that when we are handed a sharp knife, we touch it to see if it is sharp? The same thing happens when we are handed a bright light. We look at it to see if it is really bright.

I won't go into guns.

Tom


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

14C, thanks for the links! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I read through them and there's lots of important and beneficial information that all of us should be aware of.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

I bought a 50mW green laser pointer from SCE about a year ago, and I haven't yet been able to put a dot on the clouds (not even low clouds) with it - just too much light pollution in this area I guess. But when I put a magnifying lens in front of it and then shot a piece of black electrical tape, a small amount of smoke issued from the tape after a few seconds, so I know it has enough power to hit clouds.

As far as I'm aware, SCE has gone ****-up (the website's gone, emails and snail mails go unanswered, and the telephone is disconnected), so you can't get these lasers from this source any more.
O, and it took just over two months for them to deliver the laser after I ordered and paid for it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Bah.. arnold says he's not allowed to ship me anything at all off his site now.

He says that 1MW is the limit for the UK, What?! so 5mw is illegal when i get it?? aghh i thought it wasnt very powerful. This doesnt make any sense


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

[ QUOTE ]
*ShadowChaos said:*
Bah.. arnold says he's not allowed to ship me anything at all off his site now.

He says that 1MW is the limit for the UK, What?! so 5mw is illegal when i get it?? aghh i thought it wasnt very powerful. This doesnt make any sense 

[/ QUOTE ]

Shadow, I didn't know about restrictions on laser devices in Britain. I was curious so I checked and Arnold is right. It seems that Class IIIa Laser Pointers were banned from commercial sale in the United Kingdom back in 1997. Laser devices sold in the U.K. must conform to Class II <1mW unless excempt for certain professional uses.

http://www.blueskymarketing.co.uk/mega_green/importing_customs.htm

http://www.utoronto.ca/safety/LaserPg/laserptr.htm

http://www.goaegis.com/laser_faqs.html


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

ah crap.. will they still send it? what do i do now they have already shipped it!! can i get in trouble keepin it in the house?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

I dunno what you should do if they've already sent it. You won't get in trouble as long as you don't make it really really obvious, like say....shine it at police cars.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Hi 14c,

Thanks for all of the good safety and regulatory information.

FWIW, whenever I've launched a greenie into the air, I've looked and listened for nearby airplanes first. On one occasion I saw one flying in my general direction, so I immediately extinguished the laser and went inside. I have *no* intentions of illuminating an aircraft, either deliberately or accidentally!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

I also look and listen for nearby aircraft before shooting any type of laser where the beam might intersect with their flight path. And if I see or hear one coming, I extinguish, obscure, or redirect the laser beam and wait for the aircraft to go by before refiring the laser. I don't want to shoot a pilot any more than I'd want to shoot a police officer with the laser. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif
This goes for red pointers, red HeNes, green pointers, green HeNes, and blue argon-ions. All of which I have.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

[ QUOTE ]
*ShadowChaos said:*
ah crap.. will they still send it? what do i do now they have already shipped it!! can i get in trouble keepin it in the house? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Looks like the people at ThinkGeek.com are more interested in making money rather than checking to see if it's legal to sell and ship their Lasers to the United Kingdom. If the 5mW unit you bought doesn't get confiscated by Customs, I would stongly suggest keeping the unit at home. Be very discrete with it and if you're tempted to use it outside your home, never use it in an area that would attract attention to yourself. I seriously doubt Her Majesty's Secret Service is going to bust your door down just because you have a Class IIIa Laser Device in your home. Use it responsibly, don't show it off in public and you shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Yeah.. lol thats what i thought, thinkgeek are more interested in the cash. Hmm..

That probably means i'd never be able to get a 50MW even as much as i wanted to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif.

It'd be really cool to get a 51MW off laserphaser, if only i could just to use it to point to stars and the sky.. The thing is expensive though and i wouldnt fancy dropping that pointed to my face. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Im looking at getting a green laser that was modified to 38mw, the owner does not think it is as bright as it used to be, and there is a warning to use it for no more than 10 seconds at a time.

YOu can only used modified lasers for 10 seconds at a time???????????????????????It appears to be a laser purchased form Z-bolt who modified it...Do they actually modify them or would this be a factory defect (High Spec Unit) and can it really only be left on for 10 seconds?
Thanks,
JI


----------



## StevieRay (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

If the owner admits it is not as bright as it used to be, then it's diode pump or one of the other components could be damaged due to excesssive heat build up. It is true that the higher powered units should only be on for 10 to 20 seconds, I am told, and then off for at least that long before using again. These units were designed for <5mw of which heat is not a problem.

Since Z-Bolt supposedly "modified" it, why not ask them?


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

[ QUOTE ]
*StevieRay said:*
If the owner admits it is not as bright as it used to be, then it's diode pump or one of the other components could be damaged due to excesssive heat build up. It is true that the higher powered units should only be on for 10 to 20 seconds, I am told, and then off for at least that long before using again. These units were designed for <5mw of which heat is not a problem. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Man you were 3 minutes too alte...I just bid on the laser.

He didn't say its not as bright as it used to be, but he said he does not know if it is still 38mw but it is for sure brighter than 5MW...
Would ask Z-bolt, but there is no time.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Son of A! I got outbid in the last 30 seconds while I was waiting for the screen to refresh.

I have never won anything on evil E-bay I hate you!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## lasercrazy (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Ebay can be tricky, I usually bid in the last 20-25 seconds or less of an auction. Works most of the time.


----------



## freeze12 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

The trick to winning at EBay is to open two windows of the same auction page, one to place the bid & the other to refresh. On the bid page place a (your) maximum bid so You do not have to refresh. I win a lot by doing this!


----------



## greenlasersrule (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
I also look and listen for nearby aircraft before shooting any type of laser where the beam might intersect with their flight path. And if I see or hear one coming, I extinguish, obscure, or redirect the laser beam and wait for the aircraft to go by before refiring the laser. I don't want to shoot a pilot any more than I'd want to shoot a police officer with the laser. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif
This goes for red pointers, red HeNes, green pointers, green HeNes, and blue argon-ions. All of which I have. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i know its probably not a good idea, i dont intend on shining a green laser pointer at aircraft but surley an aircraft would need to be really close to you for you to be able to shine a dot on it, and even if you did wouldnt it be really difficult to shine the dot on one spot of the aircraft for more than really really small amount of time before the shakes in your hand moved it? the distance it traveling would mean movements are exagarated the futher away the laser is.

i will point out again i really dont intend on shining them at aircraft but i think its a reasonable point. heh heh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

you would have to live really close to the airport if it were to be a problem.


----------



## greenlasersrule (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/lights/5a47/

take a look at this, they list a class II green laser pointer as a sky pointer, i think... hmm class II sky pointer, so i look and its listed as class II and then at the bottom of the listing in the specs it clearly says class IIIa <5mw haha 

thinkgeek are rubbish!


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Apr 5, 2004)

I always bid at the very last second. All you have to do is sit on the computer at the "place bid" screen, after you have entered your bid amount and acct/pw. I sit next to an atomic clock which is the same time as the ebay clock and snipe it at the last second. My internet has never failed me.

I often see the price jump up really high after I win the item. Then I looked at the bid history and some poor guy who also tried to snipe did it a few seconds before me.


----------



## LASERDAVE (Apr 5, 2004)

Go to z-bolt.com and check the OEM'S !!
discount coupon code 1700.
brightest lasers on the net.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

[ QUOTE ]
*greenlasersrule said:*
i know its probably not a good idea, i dont intend on shining a green laser pointer at aircraft but surley an aircraft would need to be really close to you for you to be able to shine a dot on it, and even if you did wouldnt it be really difficult to shine the dot on one spot of the aircraft for more than really really small amount of time before the shakes in your hand moved it? the distance it traveling would mean movements are exagarated the futher away the laser is.

i will point out again i really dont intend on shining them at aircraft but i think its a reasonable point. heh heh /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

you would have to live really close to the airport if it were to be a problem. 

[/ QUOTE ]

While I agree that it's probably dang near impossible to hit a spot on an aircraft reliably at that distance, I'm worried about the perceived *intent* as well as any accidental glints hitting the craft or any of it's occupants. It's simply not worth the risk.


----------



## hpcjerry (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Regarding sniping on ebay - I use www.auctionsniper.com - Sniping is good for buyers because it reduces, if not eliminates bid inflation. It also lets you effectively "retract" a bid without penalty, unlike placing a direct bid at ebay itself.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

honestly I do not liek Ebay at all Im jsut not into buying USED stuff at 90% of what it would cost new...People spend WAY too much for most products on E-bay!

But I almsot had a 38MW greenie for $80...That would have been very cool.


----------



## greenlasersrule (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

its not all used on ebay, the only things i have got on ebay were beand new! and very very cheap compared to shop or online shop prices


----------



## LightScene (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Most stuff on eBay is new, and you can "But It Now".
But if you are going to compete for something, the best thing to do is make your maximum bid during the last 20 seconds of the auction - that way somebody can't outbid you by $1, because by the time they find out what your maximum bid is, it's too late to make another bid. 

If it's not convenient to make a last-minute bid, then the auction sniping sites can do it for you. Using a bid-sniper lets you make one decision - as to how much you are willing to pay, and then you can just forget about the whole thing until the auction is over.


----------



## i7r7 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

I spent a few hours yestday reading this entire thread. Well, after nearly 300 posts, I decided to join in... since I ordered 2 Changchun 5mW GLPs a few days ago (hopefully arrive before the postal workers go on holidays).

Anyway, I'll have to out and buy a few packs of Energizer e2 AAA batteries, and I'll have a few sleepless nights playing around with these things. With these pointers and an Optio S4, I can't resist taking a few photos of these in action. After that, I'll consider modifying one of them.

Jeff


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

I can't decide which one to order the changchung or the Leadlight, 

The way i see it is the Leadlight is better stock, but if your going to modify it the chanchung is better?

How hard is it to modify one of these things and do I need "special" tools to do it?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

I tried to get into the Changchun to get to a noisy pot and I dang near destroyed the case.

Finally got to the pot, but it looks like it was run over by a tank now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif But it still works. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Luminocity (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Justintoxicated,

Go for the Leadlight. You won't be sorry. While a lot of folks say that the Chanchung is easier to mod, I saw an article somewhere that indicated that the Leadlight has good modding possibilities. The Leadlight appears to be much easier on batteries and has glass optics instead of plastic. Arnold with Atlas Nova still has some 18 mw hi spec Leadlight units available. If you get one of those, I doubt you will have much desire to mod the thing. 

Of course if you are just dying to mod a GLP, then perhaps the 59.00 Chanchung would be a better/less riskier deal. Regardless, you will find that Arnold is great to deal with!


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Today i recieved my 5MW greenie, i had to pay £30 for import taxes! bah.. oh well it cost £100 in total and still got it cheaper than the other uk site.

it came in a nice metal case, it is very bright and the beam can be seen outside, i could hit the spot all the way on the tree's on the mountain. But i have noticed one thing, if you press the on button once it goes brighter then a second later it goes darker and stays like it. Taking to much power at once? is there any way to mod the laser to make it even stronger? i read a mod guide but dont know how strong it will actually make it.. i mean powerful
Any way to make the MW power higher? and if so how much about?? i want it to have a good life span


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

[ QUOTE ]
*ShadowChaos said:*
But i have noticed one thing, if you press the on button once it goes brighter then a second later it goes darker and stays like it. Taking to much power at once?

[/ QUOTE ]

Could this be battery fatigue? Do you have a fresh set of alkalines in it? I've seen many weak batteries that will put out full power for a moment, then immediately sag.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Hmm.. well, im using the batteries that came with it, if i count the total number of times ive used it today i'd say about 15-30 mins that i have been messing around with it, i didnt notice if it did this when i first put the batteries in though only when i was looking at the beam going to the floor and started turning it on and off.

It's much brighter when you first turn it on and then the goes darker and doesnt budge


----------



## 14C (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

In my experience the green gets brighter as it warms up. The conversion efficiency of the frequency doubling crystal increases with temperature I believe.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Maybe the batteries it came with not very good anyway? or is this not the case?!


----------



## 14C (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

You can try new batteries....I got Toshiba alkalines with mine but it was from Z-Bolt a while back. I put new Duracells in and noticed no real difference. Have not tried AA lithiums yet.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

My laser has a front tip to it but quite small, i wonder if it is possible to take off to mod?? i tried unscrewing it but it seems pretty tight either it wont come off or it needs plyers or something


----------



## 14C (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

I have not had any experience with the one you own but I am sure someone will pop up who has and has modded one.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

I dont know what model it is though, dont i need a model number? or something??

maybe just a link to the picture will do http://www.amazing1.com/Graphics/lapngr-case.jpg there we go.. im sure this is the picture, it looks the same as mine


----------



## 14C (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

I'd ask Arnold...if that's who sold it to you.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Nope, he wouldnt ship me any.. i bought this one off thinkgeek but the picture above of the case and laser is identical to mine


----------



## 14C (Apr 7, 2004)

*Someone is going to go blind*

Maybe this will help:

Dissection 

Internal Organs 

Another Green Laser Discussion Group 

Guts 

Another Component View


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Hmm thanks, but i dont think this is going to help..

Mine doesnt have any unscrew parts from where i can tell, it just has a line going all the way around just before the head end


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

how is everyone measuring the mw from their lasers from abeland1?

Im thinking about purchasing one, it sounds like many you you who order get one that is higher spec than you ordered and I'm curious as to how you are measuring them or if he jsut told yu they were different than what you had ordered?


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

ok, found the thing on the sticker.. it says manufactered by leadlight technologies inc and it says manufactured in dec 2003. 

my dad is good at things like soldering.. even though you might not have to with this but i think he could mod it if i make him spend the time ( since he retired at an ealy age of 50 why not! )


anyone know if i can use this guide to mod my laser?

http://members3.boardhost.com/greenlasers/msg/100.html


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

[ QUOTE ]
*Justintoxicated said:*
how is everyone measuring the mw from their lasers from abeland1?

Im thinking about purchasing one, it sounds like many you you who order get one that is higher spec than you ordered and I'm curious as to how you are measuring them or if he jsut told yu they were different than what you had ordered? 

[/ QUOTE ]

He checks them before shipping and if they measure above the spec you bought, he'll let you know. I've ordered 2 from Arnold and he delivers quickly. He's also willing to answer any questions you may have.

Incidentally, my 15-16mW unit began exhibiting some problems in that it would start off bright, then begin to dim with intermittent use. I checked my 15-16mW along with my 5mW side by side and the High Spec unit began to dim in less than a minute while the 5mW maintained constant brightness. I checked the batteries and it's definately not a battery issue. I emailed Arnold about it and he said it's not supposed to do that and asked me to send it back to have it checked. I sent it back to him yesterday, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

mine seems to do it, except when you push the button it starts off bright then a second later it stays dark... mine does it so i dont think there is anything wrong


----------



## Nitro (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Someone is going to go blind*

Did you guys read the beginning of this thread?


----------



## JackBlades (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Uh... what's your point?


----------



## Nitro (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

My point is, I started this thread because I had a laser that started off bright and then got dim. Turns out it takes a few seconds for the laser to warm up and stabilize. The laser is producing a higher power at startup then it is rated at.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

ah right, thanks nitro.. 

I'll give it to my dad tomorow and see if he can mod it.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

No problem Shadow. Good luck with the mod.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Be careful with the modding. As far as my knowledge permits, stock 5mw lasers have a less powerful diode than say... a $275 40mw laser. If you pump up the power of such a weak diode, it is going to not be as safe as if you slightly tweak a more powerful diode.

I've had two lasers, a 5mw one which I sold, and a 40mw one. I've taken both of them apart, and they don't have that many physical differences. Their diodes look the same. But the thing is, they both generate the same amount of heat. Also, the 40mw STAYS bright unlike the modded 5mwers who lose their brightness.

Also, if you are going to mod a 5mw laser, it will generate a lot of heat. And heat is bad for the laser, just like Luxeons. So it would be nice to house it in a case with better heat dissipation, either through more mass or heat sinks. That's why I put my 40mw laser into my E2e. The thread is in Homemade and Modified Lights.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

........ i dont want to put it into a new case, from what i read places tell me that the leadlight has a quality sony diode. 

All im gonna do is mod it to see how much brighter i can make it cos i want it to be brighter ( more powerful )

it's not like you can actually buy a 30-40mw pen style like the one i have now anyways.

if i wait a few months perhaps i might buy a higher powered one.. i dont know where, but maybe the prices will drop on them also.


----------



## i7r7 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Well, a few days ago I said that I'd get 2 Changchun 5mW GLPs. I finally got them on Thursday (about 5 min before the post closed for the easter break). I played around with them for the last 2 nights. They were quite bright... puts my 5mW Infiniter red laser pointer to shame. It was able to put dots on trees that I estimate are 1-2km away. Also, in clean(ish) air inside my house, with low humidity (<50%), I was able to see a hazy green beam in a moderately dark room.

Today (Saturday), I decided to go through with the modification process. Don't get me wrong, I was not disappointed at all by the brightness before, but I'm always looking for something brighter.

I spent bloody ages trying to remove the diode from the body of the laser before I noticed that (with the rubber button cap removed), I could see the potentiometer next to the clickie switch. Using a small 1mm flat screwdriver, I was able to manipulate it anticlockwise (I have seen in articles that anticlockwise increases the current). I tried turning it on... nothing... I proceeded to swear loudly for several minutes before noticing that the beam was really dim.

I turned the potentiometer the other way, tried again... I nearly fell of my chair.

Using my DMM, it showed that it was drawing around 350mA (as opposed to the original 200-250mA). I've heard that 500mA is the maximum safe current draw. I proceeded to increase it slowly until the potentiometer stopped turning, by this stage, it was drawing 480mA.

I reassembled the laser, took it into a darker room. Seriously, it was FRICKEN BRIGHT. The room had a bit of indirect sunlight and I could still see the beam. In a completely dark room, the beam isn't a hazy green beam, it's a SOLID green beam.

Someone's run off with my Optio S4, but when I get it back, I'll make sure I get some photos on this thread, there hasn't been any for a while.

Jeff


----------



## i7r7 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Oh, I forgot to put this in my post:
Considering that the original current being drawn is 250mA and the modified current draw is 480mA. Can anyone give me an idea of the mW rating of this formerly 5mW GLP. I don't have any way of measuring it myself.

Jeff


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

[ QUOTE ]
*i7r7 said:*
Oh, I forgot to put this in my post:
Considering that the original current being drawn is 250mA and the modified current draw is 480mA. Can anyone give me an idea of the mW rating of this formerly 5mW GLP. I don't have any way of measuring it myself.

Jeff 

[/ QUOTE ]

Craig has a method that uses a DMM and a photometric grade photovoltaic cell along with a conversion formula. While it might be difficult to find that particular photocell, it's a lot cheaper than purchasing a commercial unit.

Craig?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Measuring the power output (in milliwatts or mW) of a laser using a solar cell and a DMM:

Connect the solar cell to the DMM, and set the DMM to measure milliamps.
Current times 1239.7 divided by wavelength in nanometers (532 for green laser pointers), then divide by .97. Assumes you move the beam around for maximum reading and fire it at the cell from several inches away.

So the formula would look like: *(current in amps)*1239.7/wavelength/0.97*
The number you obtain will be in watts, so for handheld lasers, the number will be prefaced by a decimal and probably have a 0 or 00 after the decimal.

I'm not sure where that particular photometric grade solar cell came from. I broke mine, so I can't measure power output anymore. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Wait...maybe the replacements I got from the same person for battery runtime analyses will do the job. One's currently being used for a battery test; the other is available...BRB...

Using this solar cell and my SCE 50+mW green laser, I got a reading of 57.6mW. I don't know how accurate this is, because these solar cells are different from the one I used to have.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

is there anyways to get a decent quality High Spec Laser for around $150?

I keep checking out ebay, but the bids usualy go up to around $2 less than it would cost to buy a brand new high spec unit...

All I can afford is 150, and even that is really pussing it big time..
I want somethign around 15MW but it looks like I Can only afford 10mw /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Luminocity (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Justintoxicated,

Why mess around with Ebay when you can just deal with Atlas Nova (Abeland1). You can get a 11-12mw high-spec unit from them (www.atlasnova.com) for $149.00 + 8.00 shipping. That is not too much over your price limt. 

Arnold has been bumping CPFers up a bit in power for the same price, so I would not be suprised if you end up with a 15mw unit if you purchase the 11 to 12mw unit. Give Arnold a call, tell him you are with CPF and I bet if you ask him nicely for a little extra power, he will fix you up right! He has been fantastic to deal with too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Still finding interesting reactions with my greenie...

I found an old unused flashbulb recently (a GE 5 ) so I aimed the device at it and got some interesting patterns as it reflected off of the metal filaments. If you try this yourself, *be careful* - the bulb is highly reflective.

Also aimed it at a pinkish-white geode and got some interesting fluorescence in the pink mineral strata.


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

[ QUOTE ]
*Luminocity said:*
Justintoxicated,

Why mess around with Ebay when you can just deal with Atlas Nova (Abeland1). You can get a 11-12mw high-spec unit from them (www.atlasnova.com) for $149.00 + 8.00 shipping. That is not too much over your price limt. 

Arnold has been bumping CPFers up a bit in power for the same price, so I would not be suprised if you end up with a 15mw unit if you purchase the 11 to 12mw unit. Give Arnold a call, tell him you are with CPF and I bet if you ask him nicely for a little extra power, he will fix you up right! He has been fantastic to deal with too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with Luminocity. Look no further than AtlasNova for your green laser devices. Arnold's customer service is first class and he's always willing to answer any questions you may have. So far, I've bought 2 laser devices from him and they were delivered to my door 2 days after placing my order.

Want proof of his superb service? My 15-16mW unit began to exhibit some problems and I emailed him about it. He asked me to return it to him so he could take a look at it. I mailed it back on Wednesday and I received an email from him yesterday in which he confirmed that it was a faulty unit and he is sending me a replacement.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

You can find some suggestions for building your own laser power meter here...


----------



## i7r7 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Following the instructions given by LedMuseum, my crappy Infiniter 635nm Laser (which is supposedly 5mW but comparable to a 3mW red) measures 2.5-3.1mW. Since this was a pretty good measurement, I proceeded to measuring my modified DPSS lasers. The first measured around 22-25mW, the second one measured an outstanding 55-59mW!!

Hmm.... is there any way to double check these measurements.. possibly with a LDR (because I've got heaps of them lying around).

Jeff


----------



## StevieRay (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

i7r7

pm sent


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

My dad tried unscrewing the top of the laser ( a little tiny bit at the tippety top which looks as if it would unscrew ) Tried using plyers, no luck.. i dont want to damage the casing.. 

Does anyone know how to disassemble the leadlight laser ?!


Edit : Hmm.. no replies, anyone at all? someone must know.. there must be a way without tearing it apart


----------



## disys (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Yes... I know how to take one apart :-(

Just received my new Leadlight (got the 10mw version) The thing WAS terrific until it slipped through my fingers onto the tiled floor.... OUCH!! the "tinkle, tinkle" sound when I picked it up was the telltale that something was terrebly wrong.

After the obligatory bout of swearing at the thought that $200 Australian dollars had just gone down the drain, I pondered what to do... Cant send it back, It was my fault that it broke... so I examined the thing and decided that the best approach was to attempt a bit of exploratory surgery..

Out came the exacto knife and I carefully pressed the blade around the top cap where it joins the body.... it left a groove where the black paint came off but what options did I have? Anyway, after a minute or two of pressing the blade all the way round, the top popped off. It is press fitted but only holds on by a couple of millimeters. The top is scratched now but at least there is a glimmer of hope.

I pushed the whole assembly from the bottom (by pushing on the batteries with a pencil) and the whole laser head come out the top.
The main barrel unscrews to expose the innards... the expanding lens which is also attached to the ir filter had unglued from the main block which holds the diode...
I am trying to align the thing and plan on supergluing it back, hopefully it will still work ok.
By the way... the circuit board and diode asssembly rotates within it's holder... Turn it a little and the light dims... turn it some more and it's blinding!! (diode polarisation against the doubling crystal???) There is also a pot on the board... now I HAVE TO TURN IT!!! Plug in my meter and see the current draw... I'll try it tonight.... Visions of MUCH increased power???


----------



## StevieRay (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Thanks man, the knife is the answer!! not the plyers but the knife.. 

Btw i have the 5MW version, exactly how many MW's could i make it without it overheating any clues?! The top of mine already has scratches on it :-/ but its not much.. worth the risk of a little scratch for more power definatly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Dude, that sucks about your laser, let us know what you find out!

I just ordered a leadlight from atlas nova, I coulden't resist any longer!

I doubt I will be taking mine apart, unless I drop it like you...

But it is good to know stuff about it!...Any Pictures?


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

The laser is good, if you had a crappy red pen in the past you'll notice the difference. 

I have a leadlight from Thinkgeek, i am gonna mod it as soon as i knife it open to get plenty of extra mw's! i cant wait to see how much brighter and how much further the beam will go


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Alright.. ive taken the laser apart, getting the tip of it off was a pain.. and at some point i thought i was gonna destroy the laser, my dad went around the tip with a stanley knife for a few minutes.. no luck, so after that i got the plyers out again and used the nutshell shaped end gripped it on the end of the laser and wriggled it back and forth.. after about 40 seconds it came off! then i realised that the damn thing is a screw fitting! hmm weird, but fortunatly nothing got damaged and it still screws on perfectly, just a few scratches near the head of the laser.

I printed out a copy of one of the mods, i see the philips type screw head. Later.. the mod happens, just a little turn and a reading of the MA.

Will be back ( much later ) to let you know the results.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Do yu guys think the High-Spec units are just leadlights where the potentiometer was turned too much?


----------



## disys (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Well... the good news is that I got the thing working again!
I was able to superglue the expanding lens back onto the diode block but I noticed that in the fall the IR filter got scratched and the the beam quality suffered.

So I tried it without the IR filter..... I know, many will say that that's not a good move but at normal output levels, will the the IR in the beam to do much damage? (unless some one looks right into the beam - which should be avoided at all costs anyhow.)

Without the filter, the beam quality is excellent, better than new I think as there are no flares around the projected spot... nice and clean and bright.

As far as the tweaking, the pot only gives you another 30ma of current... there are limiting resistors on the board that do not allow the thing to go above 320ma max which is a little brighter than the original 290ma draw. I'll consider changing some of the surface mount resistors but the thing works so well now I don't want to blow it up!

Turning the board assembly (and thus rotating the diode) makes the thing go from barely visible to full brightness. There is a sweet spot where the beam is at it's brightest and that is where I intend locking it with a spot of glue.


COULD THIS BE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN OUTPUT LEVELS IN DIFFERENT LEADLIGHTS?


The only thing now, since I have started to mess with the thing, I find myself wishing for less divergance in the beam. I focussed the internal lens but it would be nice to get it tighter still.

Any tips anyone?


----------



## disys (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

ShadowChaos... to clarify about the top of my leadlight... The little cap on mine just popped off. It was pressure fitted, not screwed on.

While there is thread on the cap, this screws into the barrel assembly which holds the lens, not the pointer body, BUT MINE WAS NOT SCREWED IN.

i.e. the cap popped off all an it's own and the lens assembly stayed in the pointer body until I pushed it out from underneath with a pencil. Tugging at the cap with pliers might have dislodged it eventually but it would be impossible to just unscrew it because the cap is pressed onto the pointer body by it's knurled base which makes turning it impossible (geee... I hope that makes sense)


----------



## WildRice (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

i have been working on industrial YAG's for several years, and the inherent danger on 1064nm light has to be expressed. 1064nm light is focused on the retena and can cause immediate dammage (not necessarely immediately noticable). when KTP is inside the resonator (as these are) the conversion is about 20-25% 1064 to 532nm. so if you have 20mW of 532nm, there is the potential of 80+mw of 1064nm. I have worked on 100watt Nd:YAG markers with no safety eyeware, but then, I am careful and know the dangers. at one time I removed the IR filter from my greenie and saw similar improvement in beam quality, but knowing what other people do when I let them play with my greenie, I put the filter back in. Also, the IR(1064nm) diverges faster then the green, so a 1" spot green might hide a 10-12" IR spot, keep this in mind, and have fun.
Jeff


----------



## disys (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Thanks WildRice... I was careful not to look directly at the KTP block when doing this, but I do appreciate that there would be dangers associated with the IR filter removal..... Should I consider putting the thing back at the cost of beam quality? Could reflected IR off a white wall or nearby object cause harm?

When I had the expanding lens off, I held my hand close to the KTP and there was a barely noticeble warming... a bit of carbon paper placed vitually over the thing did not burn or smoke (I read somewhere that it may)

I wonder if my camcorder will pick up the IR so that I can see how much of it is really there...


----------



## disys (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

While on the subject....

Any possibility of using some common plastic / sunglasses as eye protection for the IR while experimenting?

Laser safety goggles cost more than my leadlight!!


----------



## WildRice (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

the camcorder should pick up the IR. there are actually 3 frequencies being projected with the filter removed. 808nm (pumping diode) 1064nm (Nd:YLF) and 532nm KTP. the 808nm will be visible with the camera. the 1064nm probably wont be that visible. I tried a night vision monocular (owl) at work once (same IR spectial responce as a standard camera) with 3000 watts projected at the ground with a 24" spot, I could not see the light with the night vision scope, I needed my IR viewer. Most cameras IR responce drops off at 950nm or so. second, 1064nm will reflect off paper or a white surface. Nd:YAG cant mark on paper or organic materials (wood), CO2 is needed for that. 10600nm. If you want to burn stunn with your greenie, it needs to be focused down, I use my 8x jewlers loop, and I can smoke electrical tape.
as far as putting the IR filter back, up to you. try cleaning the filter with 92% isopropal alcahol and see if there is a clean spot that can be used. dont use superglue, it outgasses terribably and can fog up the optics. 5 min epoxy is better, and dont close it up for at least 30mins to keep fogging to a minimum.
Just remember, it only takes one lapse in judgement to damage your eyes, and at these powers, it wont come back. just be careful whatever path you choose.

BTW Nd:YAG (Neodyminum doped Yittrium Aluminum Garnet)
Nd:YLF (Yittrium something Floride, I think) are the same family. YLF is used id doubled pointers because it absorbes 808nm better than YAG, but is more sensitive to temperature. YAG is used in higher wattage lasers 250W and up. I have worked on Diode pumped 100Watt markers that use YLF, but there is little heat generated on the rod.
Jeff

As far as eye protection, plastic and glass are transparent to 1064nm. for higher frequencies ie 10600(CO2) which I now work on, glasses (plastic or glass) provide good protection. for 1064,and 808nm, only laser safety glasses will work. sorry.
Jeff


----------



## disys (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Great info WildRice....

I think I'll try to clean the filter and put it back... It's probably the most sensible approach.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

I went shopping for laser safety goggles once, and I noticed that wherever I looked, they were always $174. I have occasionally run across a sale for the particular wavelength that I was looking for, but it struck me that the prices were virtually the same across multiple brands and vendors. What's up with that?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

You have to change surface mount resistors to enable more power to go thorugh?? bah that means mine is probably the same.. is this difficult?

What resistors do i change exactly and what with?


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

My dad says he seen no resistors on the board :-/, i cant see them either.

Only way to try out now is to test the amp reading and see whats going through, maybe it'll work anyway


----------



## disys (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

If we are looking at the same model... the board is full of surface mount components including several resistors (little black rectangular things, smaller than a match head) Which ones to change, to what value... I don't know yet, and I am not sure I will venture down that path. Tweaking the ouput as I mentioned before is providing what looks like >10mw. I'll think about my next move...


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

i cant test the MA on my laser, i got the voltage reader but no damn 3V powersupply to test it with.. in any event, i turned the screw anti clockwise and the dot was brighter ( but got a much bigger fireball effect around the dot ) 
I turned it clockwise a little, and there is no fireball effect around the dot.. though im having a hard time seeing whether or not it is actually more powerful, but im sure at default it does have a small fireball effect.

But to the left ( with fireball effect ) when you first turn on the laser u cant see it getting dimmer a second later so it is actually brighter, but when turned clockwise for a more precise dot it gets dimmer after 1 second.. which is best im not sure of.. and its not dark so its hard to tell, i am testing it pointed to the wall


----------



## Armour (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

OK... (its me... I had to re-register as I forgot the password and deleated my e-mails...)

ANYWAY.... I GOT THE MOD FOR THE LEADLIGHT.... STEADY 460MA DRAW!

The spot is REAL bright... maybe it could go further but this looks pretty safe with only a little more heating of the body... dont know the output as I dont have a laser meter but I ESTIMATE 30mw. Much os this is by turning the diode and some is the resistor mod as below.

NOW.. on the reverse side of the board there is an IC, above it are a transistor to the IC's left and a resistor to the IC's right.... got it?

I soldered a 2.2k resistor across this surface mount resistor on the board... (I used an 1/8 w on mine) this reduces the combined resistance of the two resistors as they ase now in parallel.

this gives a steady 460ma draw and the pot no longer does anything no matter where you turn it to.

WARNING!!!! THIS WORKED FOR ME... DON'T BLAME ME IF YOU BLOW UP YOUR POINTER!! THIS TAKES SOME REALLY CAREFUL AND MINUTE SOLDERING WITH A NEEDLE POINT AND IS EASY TO SCREW UP!!

I soldered the 2.2k across all resistors and found this position by trial and error... nothing blew up... maybe I was lucky...

AGAIN.... TRY THIS AND YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE!!


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

This mod will work for my 5MW leadlight?

Thanks


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

I have a question for those of you who have "high spec" leadlights. I got mine last night and I was messing around with it. I notice that when I first turn it on it is very bright, for like a split second. Then it goes dim, then if I hold it down a few more seconds it becomes bright again, but I'm not sure if it is as bright as when I origionaly turn it on. Is this normal?

I notice that if I repeat several times the laser ONLY becomes brighter after I turn it on, but after letting it rest for about 5-10 minutes when I go to turn it on it stars all over again!


----------



## 14C (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

I think you are seeing the effects of temperature changes on the KTP crystal. Normally the output on the greenies will increase somewhat as the crystal warms. It does not mine, although not to as large a degree as you describe. I understand the efficiency of the KTP crystals goes up with temperature.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Its odd to me because it dims first to abotu 50% brightness then goes back up to maybe 80%-100% of what it was origionaly at. If I use it for a while it only gets brighter, and does not dim at first (Starts out dim and brightens)...

I knwo they are supposed to get brighter after they are on a few seconds, but im concerned because mine starts out bright then goes dim, then starts to get brighter??


----------



## 14C (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Sounds like maybe a current regulation issue? Maybe a bad solder joint or solid-state component that is temperature sensitive?


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

I dunno, it appears that after it warms up it may be 100% as bright as it is when I first turn it on. But I just found it odd that it is VERY bright. then dims then warms up back to very bright. And that after I use it for a bit 10 seconds the phenomenon stops untill I give it a long rest..

I dunno if it is broken or normal, maybe I should shoot them an email?


----------



## 14C (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

I would


----------



## StevieRay (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

I had the same problem and i understand that a small percentage of them do, for whatever reason. Email arnold and he will replace it.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

well I can send it back, but I'm not sure I need to? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 
I mean yea it goes dim for a second but then it goes back up..and after its warmed up (I guess) the problem disapears? So is this realy a problem?


----------



## Armour (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Mine WAS doing the same thing..... when I dropped it and had to open it to reglue the expanding lens, I discovered that the diode would turn in the lens body. It is held tight by a screw ring which was loose in mine. Turning the diode made the beam brighter and the dimming thing disappeared.

I plan on putting the thing back into a small Magnalight body, running on 2 AA cells.... it's so bright now, looking at the spot on a white wall hurts your eyes...... I'm sort of happy I dropped it in the first place!!


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

No, mine does exactly the same thing.

It's not a problem with the laser.. its giving out to much power for the first second or so. I remember that even the older red pens used to do it aswell.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

[ QUOTE ]
*ShadowChaos said:*
No, mine does exactly the same thing.

It's not a problem with the laser.. its giving out to much power for the first second or so. I remember that even the older red pens used to do it aswell. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm, do the pump diodes have an integral photodiode for sensing output power? This sorta sounds like the feedback circuit is turning down the drive current - slowly, to prevent oscillation.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

I'm not sure, do you know if the beam is more intense with a bigger halo around it?!!

It says to turn the screw thing clockwise in the mod text but it seems to be dimmer ( no halo ) but as i turn it anti clockwise it gets brighter but a bigger halo around it on wall surfaces.. Which is the best to keep it at??!


----------



## bmsmith (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Just a guess, but perhaps when you first turn it on the batteries are at a higher voltage resulting in the high brightness you first see, then the voltage drops, which makes it dimmer, then the diode warms up to operating temperature, and it brightens again.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Disys... my dad is having a hard time following the instructions you gave about modding my laser, any chance of showing an edited picture on how to do it?

Would be most grateful, thanks.


----------



## Armour (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

I got a little more halo too but the beam was much brighter. Outside at night, turning the diode, makes a really big difference in the beam brightness.


As far as the mod, better consider turning the diode (actually this may have something to do with the feedback circuit as suggested in an above post)

The resistor thingy.... does increase the current but actually, putting the resistor on and off suggests the overall effect is greater by just turning the diode.

I suspect the optical feedback circuit at work that stops the diode from being overdriven.

Pictures of my mod?... I'll have to find the time... I'll try.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

The optical pickup for the APC circuit is typically mounted inside of the laser diode casing if it has one at all. If this is the case here, rotating the diode will probabaly not affect the APC circuit even though it will cause a change in output power (of the whole assembly, not the diode itself).


----------



## Armour (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Interesting..

This would explain why greater output is obtained without greater current draw.

So, the mechanisim which causes greater output power (not diode power) by rotating the assembly is...... what?


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Huh?!.. alright now i am confused, what do you mean you have to just rotate the assembly?? do you mean i hold the circuit board and twist the diode body?!..

I dont understand, but ill be beat if this actually makes my laser much more powerful. 

Take laser out of case, twist diode.. put back in and its done? which way do i twist it? wouldnt doing this snap off the circuit board connected to the diode? :-/

EDIT : wait, i was mistaken.. do i twist the end of the laser? the part that is poking out in the middle off the big body that holds the glass lens? ill try it in a bit


----------



## Armour (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Yup... that's about it! The diode is held in place on the body by a screw ring. Looking at the assembly from underneath (where the diode is attached to the case body) you see that the brass ring holding it in place has two holes drilled into it. These would be for some sort of tool which grasps these in order to tighten or loosen the ring which in turn keeps the diode in place inside the housing. (I unscrewed it all the way to find some lithium grease to act as heat transfer). Loosening the ring with a jewlers screwdriver by pushing on one of the holes, allows the whole assembly, circuit board and all to rotate. 
OF COURSE LOOSEN THE BRASS RING FIRST OR YOU WILL SNAP THE CIRCUIT BOARD RIGHT OFF! once the ring is loose the board (and the attached diode), turns real easy. I hooked up a couple of alligator clips so that I could power the thing while out of its case to find just the right spot. Find the sweet spot by turning it this way or that and that's it!

I just transplanted the whole assembly into a small 2AA flashlight (GP Discovery) and put fresh batteries in it.

HOLLY COW!! Is it BRIGHT. A solid green beam of light visible at night as far as the eye can see. It's at least twice as bright as when I received it as a 10mw unit!!


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

Done what you said, the whole thing is loose now.

Once i get the alligator clips its time to test.. i sure hope this makes a bi difference from 5MW. 

BTW my dad doesnt understand how just turning that part makes a difference, but we're going to try anyway.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Blinded by a green laser*

[ QUOTE ]
*ShadowChaos said:*
Huh?!.. alright now i am confused, what do you mean you have to just rotate the assembly?? do you mean i hold the circuit board and twist the diode body?!..

I dont understand, but ill be beat if this actually makes my laser much more powerful. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Apparently the mechanism is either polarization of the crystals or simply finding a "sweet spot" in the optical path.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

The mechanism is primarily polarisation. Most laser diodes have a polarised output, and frequency doubler assemblies have a polarised input. Altering the rotational position of one or the other will dim or brighten the output beam without increasing the laser diode current or altering any other part of the electronics in any way.

Note that you will be opening up yourself to exposure to laser radiation at 532nm, 808nm, and 1064nm.
Always protect your eyes when performing a modification like this.
My 2¢ only; individual results may vary.


----------



## disys (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

TRUE.... be careful when opening up any green laser pointer!!! These things can be DANGEROUS! mine can now burn a hole in a black garbage bag.... not good for your retina!

Results WILL vary. It depends on the original positioning of the parts and the doubling crystal.

I am fairly certain that this single effect is why some of the Leadlights put out 5mw and others 15mw. Remember, the more powerful units draw no more current than the weaker ones.

Furthermore, because of the natural variances in the doubling crystal and the way it has been cut, mounted, etc., this provides a simple means to the manufacturer to ensure consistant output.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

So I guess I should ship my laser back because it is bright for a second or 2 and then goes dim? Or is it what someone said, how it is supposed to work. I mean its not a little amount. Sometimes it goes from visable beam to invisable beam, and then back to visable beam.

I don't think I can spare this much money to play especialy if the laser is defective?


----------



## disys (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

I agree with a previous poster... Sounds like it is defective and you should return it.

I had no choice with mine. I opened it in the first place because I dropped it and it stopped working when the expanding lens came loose.


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

Woo!! Well, it is brighter.. but i havent found the sweet spot yet! because i twist and put it back in the case ( cant find alligator clips yet must be in attic ) the dot is alot bigger and brighter even pointed at houses etc, the strange thing is.. instead of it being momentarily bright and then going dim.. it doesnt do this, but instead it starts off dim and then quickly goes alot brighter and stays like it Completely the reverse! well it seems brighter but really cool.. ill see if i can find the sweet spot soon.


----------



## disys (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

Glad it's working for you! BE CAREFUL WITH IT!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

[ QUOTE ]
*disys said:*
Glad it's working for you! BE CAREFUL WITH IT!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto. Don't shoot your eye out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## Armour (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

Nuts... I was going to post some pix but I have to find a server to put them on first.


----------



## greenlasersrule (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

WOW finally got my leadlight true 5mw from abeland1, amazing!!! its oooo bright and the beam is perfectly round and precise. only bad thing about getting it was that i got stung for import tax.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif damn


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

ya.. same here, import tax sux


----------



## ShadowChaos (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

CRAP!! The part where the little wire come out of the body that is soldered to the chip board just snapped, guess i shouldnt have played around with it to much. 

Maybe i can get it soldered back.. if only i knew which wire needs to be soldered :/


----------



## greenlasersrule (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

[ QUOTE ]
*ShadowChaos said:*
CRAP!! The part where the little wire come out of the body that is soldered to the chip board just snapped, guess i shouldnt have played around with it to much. 

Maybe i can get it soldered back.. if only i knew which wire needs to be soldered :/ 

[/ QUOTE ]

DOH! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## disys (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

Unless it has been totally mangled (unlikely if nobody has been tap-dancing on it), this should not be too much of a problem... The laser diode has soldered conections on both sides of the board - 3 leads in total. One lead on one side and two leads on the other (these two are soldered together - then go to a surface mounted transistor)

Mine had a dry joint on the side where the single lead is soldered (sounds like the same problem you have - it goes to a surface mounted resistor on the top left of the board. I had to re-solder it. Use a fine tip and only a little solder. It's a 5 second job - that is, assuming you have a soldering iron. Remember to ground yourself and the iron to safeguard against static and be quick so you don't cook things.

As I said previously.... the assembly is fairly delicate. While it will support some handling, be aware what you are stressing when you turn it, tug it, etc. The odd connection coming loose, solder cracking, etc. is part of the territory when one starts to pull things apart. It's to be expected. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
I have transplanted it to a different body twice (it is now inside a Magnalite torch) without too much trouble.


----------



## Naquadah (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

Hey Nitro, I think that every pointer needs a little time to warm up (mine about 1 or 2 seconds) to get full brightness, but if then starts to get dimmer may be due to the electricity source. Alkaline batteries dont like to be drained with 300 mA or more, NiMH bear better high currents of draining, but a fully charged AAA NiMH uses to have 1,35 V so it can affect performance also.
Try what I have done, connect the laser pointer to 3V DC current source and take a look at the brightness.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

I'm not sure that explains what was going on with mine. Because it was real bright, then dim and then got bright again??? At least I hope not, I just sent it back for examination /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Unless it would be more prone to di this when it was fresh? It was only sucking 290 ma on mine, and if repeated enough times in a row it would go away untill you let it rest again.


----------



## greenlasersrule (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

my leadlight 105 seems to flicker bright n then a bit dimmer (not much though) for a few seconds then it just stays bright.


----------



## kakcoo (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Green laser pointer power boosting*

I want more pics. Oh my god. I want a green 15mW laserpointer. I want to be 18!! I want VISA. F*****g American payment-methods


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 16, 2004)

*How?*

How do you attatch pictures? Or do you have to be "special"? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif (2 mins later) NEVERmind i
figured it out... me=idiot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 16, 2004)

*picture thing*

here is a picture that compares a green laser pointer
with a red laser pointer

-thought it might interest some of you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 16, 2004)

*How to keep your laser pointe in perfect condition*

Always remove the batteries from your laser pointer when your not using it. (take them out at night. Put them in when using) dont say, "What!?!?" just do it...trust me. If the bettery door requires a screw to open, don't worry about it.
Apply a coat of petroleum jelly to the place where you unscrew the battery door or end of laser...did you get that?
Keep laser out of hot temperature, over 90°, or always keep at room temp.
Avoid dropping laser from altitiude of over 2Meters. You can ruin the Laser Diode.
Never tamper with the lens laser lens diode. You might off set it and the laser will not be powerful. If something happenes to the laser lense, and when you turn on the laser, the dot is HUGE! If taking your laser underwater, wrap it in Ziploc bag tightly, and suck the air out of it with a straw first.
Clean the laser lens regularly (every3-4 weeks) with a moist Q-Tips. And one more thing...dont' use soap.
Never let your laser be left in your car, the hot temperature of it will damage it. Take it with you.
And, don't try to open the laser up, cause you'll ruin it and you'll be exposed to laser radiation.
Did you know that everytime you press the button on your laser pointer to activate it, you are wearing down the laser diode inside? It's hardly noticable...but after you've had a laser for at lease a year, and you constanly are addicted to the red/green dot and love pressing that button...the laser dot will get bigger and bigger until a halo is VERY noticable around the dot. But don't worry about it...you will be happy for a long time. Just don't HOLD the button down for ridiculous time periods, like for 10 minutes. Not only does it drain your batteries fast, it's degrading the diode too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif So short 2-20 second busts are approapriate.

"Let this be a lesson... don't eat radioactive waste."


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 17, 2004)

*Re: How to keep your laser pointe in perfect condition*

Hahaha... funny photo! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

**

lol, thanks!

here's 3 more lol!



"Super wizard power beam!"







"Power beam!"







"Laser mind control!"





/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 17, 2004)

*Re: *

Cool. The first photo reminds me of the scene from E.T. when his finger lights up! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

*buying green laser pointer*

"kryptonite!"






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

*Re: *

how much was 9-10 mw laser? do you have to be 18+ to buy it?
where did you order it? is it MUCH better than a 5 mw? i have yet to buy one so i am looking for a good price but the best of the best. i want to spend around 100 to 160 dollors on mine. do you think i should buy the one that you have or the 4.99mw modified one at this link(go to the 2k mod)?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

*Re: *

damn theres a big thunder storm where i live as i type
i am afraid that it will put out the power

eek /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

*re: nitro*

somone please remind me what the main subject of this forum
is
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (May 17, 2004)

Please don't change the subject line. Thank you.

You can upload pictures that you have on your computer onto the internet using Photobucket which is free.


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

sorry i just really want to know somones opinion for 
which laser pointer i should get


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2004)

*Re: How to keep your laser pointe in perfect condition*

[ QUOTE ]
*hungryforlasers said:*





[/ QUOTE ]
Very cool picture...did you wash and empty the bowl before putting a green light in it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif :toliet: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

*Re: How to keep your laser pointe in perfect condition*

yup


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 17, 2004)

*Re: How to keep your laser pointe in perfect condition*

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*hungryforlasers said:*





[/ QUOTE ]
Very cool picture...did you wash and empty the bowl before putting a green light in it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif :toliet: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sick.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, it's a flushlight! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2004)

*Re: How to keep your laser pointe in perfect condition*

Funny!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif
Now *this* is a flushlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif :toliet: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

*Re: How to keep your laser pointe in perfect condition*

huh?


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

*Re: How to keep your laser pointe in perfect condition*

i shined a green laser pointer in there.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 17, 2004)

*Re: How to keep your laser pointe in perfect condition*

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
Funny!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif
Now *this* is a flushlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif :toliet: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm, yup! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

*Re: How to keep your laser pointe in perfect condition *DELETED**

Post deleted by hungryforlasers


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

*glowing toilet*

the green laser pointer that i shined in the toilet was my friends laser pointer that i barrowed, man i want one so bad but i am going to get one soon


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

*changing subject*

lets stop talking about green toilets lets talk about green laser pointers LOL!


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

*bye bye*

well i gotta go


----------



## Empath (May 17, 2004)

Subject line restored.
Hungryforlasers, don't change the subject title again.


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 17, 2004)

gees okok i am real sorry please forgive me i feel like an idiot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 18, 2004)

I am planning on getting a modified, 4.99 mw, TRUE 532 nm, 
25,000 feet range, from z-bolt for 159.00 and it comes with a 25 dollar
batery charger with four rechargeble bateries or you can pay 20 bucks less without the batery charger.
The main thing i like is that it goes 20,000-25,000 feet!

Click here to read more! 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 18, 2004)

Which laser pointer is better or are they the same? This one or
this one?


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

hmmm... would modifieing a TRUE 5mw greenie from abeland1 be as bright as a 10-15mw greenie from abeland1??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

I emailed Arnold about his highSpec lasers and mensioned i was in CPF and then he gave me the password, then i went to the HighSpec page AND literaly flew back on my chair when i saw the prices man o man Arnold has the best prices ever! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif
(me on left Arnold on right)


wow i spent like an hour doing this but look now i have a signature! i like to sign with my laser! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 19, 2004)

Just be careful with it, please - it's surprising how many little things in your environment can be reflective enough to cause considerable danger to your eyes or those of others when waving one of these things around. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

oh i'll be careful with it all right i am not going to aim it anywhere near where people might be altho it'll be a couple months before i get it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

(PhotonWrangler 
check your private messages)


----------



## StevieRay (May 19, 2004)

Anybody seen one of these ?


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

nope


-hfl


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

StevieRay do you know Arnold from abeland1?


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

hmmm... mabye i should make my gif smaller... its kinda big
takes up to much room i want a nice tidy one... i guess i'll make a new one later

-hungryforlasers


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*StevieRay said:*
Anybody seen one of these ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

The shape reminds me of an ellipsoidal stage light. Or a soda bottle. Why is it billed as a "transverse" laser?
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Cosmic Superchunk (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hungryforlasers said:*
Which laser pointer is better or are they the same? This one or
this one? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hungryforlasers, they are the same Leadlight laser devices. Z-bolt's are modified but Arnold's High Spec units are said to come that way from the factory. 

I've got a 5mW and a +15mW which I bought from Arnold. I decided on a silver finish for my 5mW and my High Spec in chrome. My chrome one looks exactly like those pictured in Z-Bolt's and Megalaser's sites.


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

it'l only be like a 13-14mw laser pointer it shouldent be too dangerous

here are some picture things of my crappy 645nm laser pointer which will be in shame when i get my green laser...

"fuzzy picture of crappy 645nm laser pointer"





"some lines on wall from crappy 645nm laser pointer"





"the dimmer dot is when the cap thing is on, the brighter dot is when the cap thing is off"


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

could i just buy Arnold's TRUE 5mw greenie then twist the diode thing or whatever and it would be about as bright as the mod at z-bolt?

-hungryforlasers


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

Do you think that Arnold will let me have like 14-15mw laser for the price of a 12-13mw laser???


----------



## StevieRay (May 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hungryforlasers said:*
StevieRay do you know Arnold from abeland1? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, I purchased a 16mw from him. It was great until I took it apart to try and mod it more.


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Green Laser Pointers *DELETED**

Post deleted by hungryforlasers


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

EEK! EEK! I CANT WAIT TO GET A GREEN LASER POINTER! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

my brother ,Albert, and Albert's friend , Jaerod, are in iraq right now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif i hope they come back alive /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif
here is a picture of them:




(left Albert, right Jaerod)


[ Now back to green laser pointers ]


----------



## Roy (May 19, 2004)

Someone want to resize those pictures to 800 pixels or less? I hate having to scroll to read the text and see all of the picture.


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

sorry 'bout that. Well i resized them happy now? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 19, 2004)

well i finaly resized my signature, lol! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Saaby (May 20, 2004)

hungry,

This forum software is very very flexible. While you might be on page 45, I'm only on page 9--so (continued on page 45) is not really necessary, unless you want to make yourself look silly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Welcome to CPF. That's Candle Power Forums. Feel free to explore the other forums.

Lets try and keep this thread on subject from here on out eh?


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 20, 2004)

yeah i kinda realized that when i looked at the editing pages


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 20, 2004)

i am only about a month away from getting a green laser pointer i am gettin a 5-7 mw laser and when i get it i am going to pop off the cap, twist the screw clockwise and hope for the best. wow abeland1.com has some pretty dang good prices!


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Green Laser Pointers *DELETED**

Post deleted by hungryforlasers


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 20, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 20, 2004)

that weird, my modifed looks more like the regular unit...

I'm starting to question how visably I should be able to see the beam...I mean I can see it but it is not all that bright. I almost think my older high spec unit that was not rated as bright, was brighter?!? Or possibly it's just the weather, but I'm not sure ??? can someone describe ho visable a 15 mw should be? a 20mw? I can see the beam on mine but it is not that bright. I trie dto take a picture like some of you guys did, and the beam barley shows up.


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 20, 2004)

Sorry, i don't have the brightness of a 15mW nor a 20mW but i have the brightness of a 27.7mW compared to a modded 5mW.
It's really interesting how the modded 5mW laser is brighter than the regular 27.7mW laser.


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 20, 2004)

hmmm... I wonder what would happen if you took a red laser pointer and and a green laser pointer, go into a foggy chamber and had them intersect (X). Would the intersecting spot be a different color? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 20, 2004)

If the beams were of the appropriate power, you would see orange or yellow where the two beams intersected. You would have to view the intersection point pretty closely to see the color.


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 21, 2004)

Interesting...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 21, 2004)

If i took a red laser, a green laser, and a blue laser and went into a foggy chamber and had them intersect and observed the intersecting part. Would i see white light? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hungryforlasers said:*
hmmm... I wonder what would happen if you took a red laser pointer and and a green laser pointer, go into a foggy chamber and had them intersect (X). Would the intersecting spot be a different color? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

I tried it, but my green laser was so much brighter than the red one that the result was... well... green! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 21, 2004)

Why don't you make your green laser pointer dimmer by turning the screw under the button anticlockwise-but if you can't do that with your greenie try putting in weak batteries then try mixing light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hungryforlasers said:*
Why don't you make your green laser pointer dimmer by turning the screw under the button anticlockwise-but if you can't do that with your greenie try putting in weak batteries then try mixing light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

or I could go the easy route and use an ND filter in front of the greenie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 22, 2004)

Why don't you try aiming the two lasers at the same target.
Then you dont need fog or dust. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## bald1 (May 22, 2004)

I don't know how I missed this thread but I've just e-mailed Arnold about a high-spec unit for my telescope. And I went and added a "better" finderscope last year too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif And the dumb part is I use a Helix laser device for collimating the optics and one of those red dot finder jobs on my little Meade scope /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif






This is an Intes-Micro MN56 maksutov-newtonian with great optics!

--Bob


----------



## hungryforlasers (May 24, 2004)

Would a yellowish-greenish color laser at about 550nm be brighter than a green laser at 532nm? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Naquadah (May 26, 2004)

Very nice telescope! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif)


----------



## PhaseShift (May 26, 2004)

Does anyone have a picture of a green laser reflecting off more than 1 surface? [mirrors?]
I've always wondered how much of the beam gets dispersed from a reflection off a mirror..


----------



## 14C (May 26, 2004)

No pictures but the reflections can be interesting from a back suface mirror. When the termination point is a white wall behind you the reflected beam appears to intensify relative to the incident beam. Constructive interference I believe. Not much dispersion.


----------



## Justintoxicated (May 27, 2004)

Wow your telescope is much nicer than mine...I think mine is in need or repairs...the lesne on mine is just not large enough behind it or someting. I still don't understand how to use my laser pointer as a finder...Mine uses a seperate scope as a finder and it pivots by 3 screws and is horribly inaccurate no matter what I do..


----------



## bald1 (May 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I still don't understand how to use my laser pointer as a finder...Mine uses a seperate scope as a finder and it pivots by 3 screws and is horribly inaccurate no matter what I do.. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Note that there are twin rings holding my right angle finderscope. Each ring has 3 adjustment screws placed equidistant which allows one to match the center point of view to that of the big OTA (optical tube assembly). The "stalk" type single mount for a finder can be made to align but it is usally much more difficult because of (1) the coarse adjustments inherent in the design, and (2) the fact that these same screws secure the mount to the scope. 

As far as the laser pointer goes, my OTA has two finder mounting blocks (one on each side of the main focuser. I can actually place the laser pen body in that "U" channel and using the twin nylock sidescrews and some shims, adjust the point of aim again to match that of the OTA. I also have another finder bracket but I'd need to replace the 6 3/4" long screws with 1" to mount the pen in the same fashion as the optical finder.

[ QUOTE ]
the lesne on mine is just not large enough behind it or someting. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm not quite sure I follow what you mean here. My scope is a maksutov-newtonian design which is a newtonian mirror reflector with a large lens at the aiming end of the OTA. the light path goes through the lens, bounces of the primary mirror to a small mirror on the inside center of the corrector lens back to a small angled mirror which directs the light up through the viewer and eyepiece. 












--Bob


----------



## Nitro (May 28, 2004)

I don't believe I've ever seen a telescope design like that. Is it a newer scope?


----------



## DavidH (May 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bald1 said:*
I don't know how I missed this thread but I've just e-mailed Arnold about a high-spec unit for my telescope. 
--Bob 

[/ QUOTE ]
What power did he recommend you use? I was thinking somewhere between 10-20, but I'm not sure exactly. I have a 6" f25 Maksutov that's pretty hard to aim.


----------



## DavidH (May 29, 2004)

I seem to have one from a 3rd supplier: LightVision Technologies Corp They appear to be located near Changchun, but have a slightly different address and their own web page. I purchased it a couple of years ago from Super Bright LEDs, who no longer has them listed on their web site. I have the JLP-5 model in Navy blue. It seems to work fairly well, I have no other one to compare it to, although, after reading this whole thread, I'm itching to call AtlasNova to get something in the 10-20 range.


----------



## bald1 (May 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't believe I've ever seen a telescope design like that. Is it a newer scope? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Nitro, 

No, the Maksutov-Newtonian has been around for quite a while, designed by Dmitri Maksutov (1886-1964). There are many designs which use a front corrector lens and a primary mirror. Each has its own advantages but I also heavily factored in the quality of the optics which lead me to the Intes-Micro line of scopes. I also went with a fairly short focal length as my use is primarily visual. Many error thinking that magnification is king... it isn't. Light gathering or aperture size is the key element to telescope performance. The trade off is portability vs size. The 5" to 7" range seems from my knothole to be the best of both worlds with good light gathering for satisfying viewing yet weight and bulk manageable for transportation and setup. That said I still wouldn't mind a 12.5" or bigger dobsonian just for the giggle factor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

* BTW with your mod where you simply popped the activation button cover and adjusted the screw pot underneath, did the rubber button cover go back on easily?*

--Bob


----------



## bald1 (May 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
What power did he recommend you use? I was thinking somewhere between 10-20, but I'm not sure exactly. I have a 6" f25 Maksutov that's pretty hard to aim. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Dave, 

Mine is a 5" f/6 MN56 which I'm extremely pleased with. 2" low power eps (my favorite is a 13mm SWA Konig giving 59x) give fantasic wide detailed views and the optics easily handle "silly" high powers (above 300x with Univ. Optics Abbe Orthos coupled to a TeleVue Powermate)! Gesh! With an f/25 you must be getting extremely high power magnifications. With but 6" of light gathering aperture are you finding the focal length too long? Or are you using it primarily for astrophotography rather than visual? Bet it *is* hard to aim!

As for power levels, my research indicated between 10 and 20 would serve best despite many using basic 5mw models. But not sure about cold weather impact on performance I went conservative (not wanting to pay big bucks for something that might not work in the cold) and ordered a 9-10mw. Arnold had recommended going for as high a power as I could afford /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif I received a 9.23mw (no "bump" for being a CPF member/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif) and have mounted it in a spare finder bracket in the OTA's second finder mounting block. That way my 8x50 right angle finder remains on the scope as well. But Arnold forgot to send the remote switch, which he said he sends gratis for those mentioning astronomy (although he e-mailed that he would be express mailing one to me with apologies), so I haven't fully wrung out the GLP as a finder aid yet. Initial impressions are that the output is more than adequate for this area with its low relative humidity but again cold winter nights will provide the acid test. If it turns out that I need more power I'll sell this one and go for one closer to 20mw; or better yet, modify it for maximum output as shown in Nitro's thread by simply popping the activation button cover and adjusting the screw pot there. But if I were a betting man I think this 10mw range will do just fine /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif The sucker is BRIGHT! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

--Bob


----------



## bald1 (May 29, 2004)

Here's a pic of my mounting. The supplied O-ring goes across the body switch and you have to provide the mate to the velcro backing on the remote activiation switch.... no biggie! Great stuff /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif






--Bob


----------



## PhaseShift (May 30, 2004)

Wait... the reflected beam is more intense? Whats creating constructive interference for that to happen?


----------



## bald1 (May 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Wait... the reflected beam is more intense? Whats creating constructive interference for that to happen? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Phaseshift,

Sorry you've lost me with your question. Please clarify and I'd be happy to give it a shot. (eg which reflected beam? Or did you mean light path? Constructive interference? eh? If we've talking the telecope we're talking mirror reflections and one is on the inside of the meniscus lens which does obstruct negegibly some of the light the aperature gathers.)

--Bob


----------



## SilverFox (May 31, 2004)

Hello Bob,

I noticed you have a gap between the front and back mount for you laser. You have also mentioned that cold weather may drain the batteries.

I would suggest you cut a small piece of foam pipe insulation and put it on the laser to keep things warm. If you can change batteries without disturbing the setup, you could keep the batteries warm in your pocket until you are ready sight things in.

Tom


----------



## bald1 (May 31, 2004)

Tom,

Frankly I'm not sure if it will be the batteries or the laser itself that will be affected by cold. What my reading indicated is that performance may drop off below 55 degress. 

As for insulating the laser itself that might be doable. However what you suggest would most likely throw out the cailbrated alignment between where the laser and telescope point. Each of those three screws on each of the two support rings are used to make minute adjustments to the laser's point of aim. Normally a larger diameter finder scope would fit in those rings. I added longer screws and protective pads in order to use them with the laser pen.

--Bob


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 2, 2004)

*deleted*


----------



## Wisoo (Jun 3, 2004)

Im about to buy my first green laserpointer, and im going to buy it from arnold @ abeland since he lets me buy a 11-12 mW one for the same price as a 9-10 mW one, there is just one thing im wondering about.... I want the beam to be visible for a far distance, does the 11-12 mW one has a "more visible" beam then the 5 mW one?


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 3, 2004)

Yes, the higher the mw the more bright and visible the beam is.


----------



## Wisoo (Jun 4, 2004)

Aw crap, i would buy it but my mom doesnt let me to, she's suspicious about letting her visa card number out... =(


----------



## Wisoo (Jun 4, 2004)

And you guys speak so well about Arnold and his great Service and that he allways replies questions... He wont even let me buy a laser pointer from him because i asked 7 questions, he thinks im unsure if i really want one or not, and he dont want any dissapointed customers, but im really dissapointed now since he doesnt let me buy one from him...


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Below is a copy of my last email to "Wisoo". I choose not to make these devices available to those who need to use their Mother's credit card for the purchase of one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif I can only hope that he will someday be able to appreciate my reasoning. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

"After reviewing all your emails, I have come to the conclusion that I do not wish to sell you one of these pointers. You have way too many concerns about power measurement, visibility, shipping time, pricing, and on and on. As you have no way of judging whether or not you got a good deal from me, you will always be questioning the wisdom of you purchase. You seem unable to conclude from the reports on my products on the forum or my feedback on
eBay that buying your first green laser pointer from me is a good idea. I will not try to convince you of this. I have one simple rule in my business. No unhappy customers. If anyone is unhappy with what they buy from me, I tell them to send it back and I will give them their money back. 
This would not be easy to do with you in Sweden. I hope that you have good luck in your search for a green pointer.
Best Regards,
Arnold Beland"


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 4, 2004)

A balanced and responsible stance, Arnold. Thanks for sharing it with us. I hope that someday he will see the wisdom in this.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Nitro (Jun 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bald1 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
I don't believe I've ever seen a telescope design like that. Is it a newer scope? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Nitro, 

No, the Maksutov-Newtonian has been around for quite a while, designed by Dmitri Maksutov (1886-1964). There are many designs which use a front corrector lens and a primary mirror. Each has its own advantages but I also heavily factored in the quality of the optics which lead me to the Intes-Micro line of scopes. I also went with a fairly short focal length as my use is primarily visual. Many error thinking that magnification is king... it isn't. Light gathering or aperture size is the key element to telescope performance. The trade off is portability vs size. The 5" to 7" range seems from my knothole to be the best of both worlds with good light gathering for satisfying viewing yet weight and bulk manageable for transportation and setup. That said I still wouldn't mind a 12.5" or bigger dobsonian just for the giggle factor /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

* BTW with your mod where you simply popped the activation button cover and adjusted the screw pot underneath, did the rubber button cover go back on easily?*

[/ QUOTE ]

I have an 11" SCG. Lots of light gathering. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif However the OTA weighs 40lbs, 80lbs total with mount and tripod.

BTW, the plastic button went back on no problem.


----------



## Myx (Jun 5, 2004)

Hi, this is my first post at CPF! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I've read quite a few of the pages on this thread and thought it was time to start posting as you guys seem friendly and very knoledgable lol!

I have an "Extreme Lasers XP" <5mW green pointer (also known as a JPL-05 I think). I recently bought it from Ebay and I was a bit disapointed with the beam it produces.

In near pitch darkness I get a very faint beam, which leads me to think I really havent got a "true" 5mW. From a <5 - im not expecting anything amazing, but I was expecting something a little better than this. Ive read through this thread and im interested in modding my laser....


Has anyone modded an XP/JLP-5, or are they pretty similar to the Leadlight?


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 5, 2004)

Is it one of these on eBay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14954&item=5703377739&rd=1

If so, it would appear to be one of the new Leadlights that have extra circuitry that severely limits the output power. 
I received about 100 of the new Leadlights with APC in my last shipment a month ago. I measure the power output of each and every green pointer with my Coherent LaserCheck
when I receive them and record the output power on a yellow post-it which I put on the box. I also check them for beam quality and stability. The majority of units with APC (automatic power control) measured around 3.5 mW. Some as low as 1.3mW. I wholesaled them out. The older models with ACC (automatic current control) have always averaged 5-6mW. The units that I sell on eBay and on my website as "True" 5mW are those that measure above 5mW. The units that measure below 5mW I wholesale out. Some of the units measure considerably more than 5mW and I put these on a password-protected page on my website. I will only sell these to a person who has assured me that they are a responsible adult. These are not "modified" in any way. They are just the result of more perfect alignment of the optical components. I have been told that only units with APC will be available from now on. I still have stocks of the ACC units. I will not be putting any of the APC models in stock as long as I have ACC units. I simply can not understand why anyone would want less power. I ended up selling most of the APC models to an outfit that is taking them apart and making modules for their own use in their product. They needed the APC feature. I have recently added the following to my eBay "True" 5mW Leadlight auctions:

Here is a question that I received recently: 

"Hey Arnold I was wondering about those green laser pointers
...its been a long time since I looked at them!
They seem great but if you look on eBay for more you can see some pictures,
they are in the brightness and you can still see clearly the beam 
of the laser...but I don't know if its true...
and I see your lasers and its just barely visible...
do you have more pictures that you could send me of the laser "beam" Thanx"


This was my answer: 

This is done by increasing the exposure time. 
It is not what you will see with your own eyes. 
I will not do this. My laser pointers are the most powerful and are
of the highest quality you can buy. I probably sell more laser pointers (Leadlights)
than all of the others combined. 
I do it without misleading people. 
There will always be people being mislead (willing or not).
There will always be those willing to mislead them. 
I have come to accept this.
I wonder, could this be a sign of approaching maturity?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## Myx (Jun 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
Is it one of these on eBay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14954&item=5703377739&rd=1

[/ QUOTE ]

No, I dont think it is that one. I remember seeing that one and was put off from bidding on it as the "beam" images looked unconvincing.

It was one of these.

http://www.extremelasers.com/XP.htm

on ebay, it appears to be one of these...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14954&item=5703131518&rd=1

or on UK ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48461&item=3820007366&rd=1


Im pretty sure its not a Leadlight, although made in Taiwan, the button is metal rather than rubber, and the belt-clip appears different.




[/ QUOTE ]I simply can not understand why anyone would want less power. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Most lasers seem to be marked correctly with <5mW - but on ebay, it seems some people are just billing them as "5mWs"..... and they turn out to be as low as 1 in some cases. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

So, from you're experience - should a "true" 5mW produce an acceptable beam in darkness? As mine will just produce a very very faint beam, even in pitch black conditions, and it can only be seen from a few angles.


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 5, 2004)

In pitch black conditions you should see the beam. Aside from water particles (relative humidity) any particulate matter will scatter the 532nm energy, forming the beam. Some sellers steam up the room or smoke like crazy before taking pictures and still use long exposure times. 
CAVEAT EMPTOR /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 5, 2004)

*deleted*


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 5, 2004)

Might be a good idea to use google to search the alt.lasers newsgroup on this "manufacturer" before you shell out any money. here:
http://groups.google.com/groups?q=LaserPhaser+group:alt.lasers&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&group=alt.lasers&sa=N&scoring=d


----------



## Wisoo (Jun 6, 2004)

Arnold, if i got that right i can purchase from you if i get my own visa card'?

You see, i might not be an adult, but im 16 and i have a brain duh, i wont be pointing at big crowds or anything like that. I think many of the people who bought from you are younger than 18, so its not only me..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## masterk68 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey guys I just ordered my 7-8mW Green Laser from Arnold and should be getting it at the end of this week or monday. I take some pictures when i get it.


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Myx said:*
Hi, this is my first post at CPF! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I've read quite a few of the pages on this thread and thought it was time to start posting as you guys seem friendly and very knoledgable lol!

I have an "Extreme Lasers XP" <5mW green pointer (also known as a JPL-05 I think). I recently bought it from Ebay and I was a bit disapointed with the beam it produces.

In near pitch darkness I get a very faint beam, which leads me to think I really havent got a "true" 5mW. From a <5 - im not expecting anything amazing, but I was expecting something a little better than this. Ive read through this thread and im interested in modding my laser....


Has anyone modded an XP/JLP-5, or are they pretty similar to the Leadlight? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am curious about this pointer. I have been getting emails from Lightvision in Taiwan asking me to sell their pointers for some time. Their pricing is much lower than Leadlights. If you would like me to measure the power output and look at the beam quality send it to me with a return self addressed envelope and I will be happy to do so.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## masterk68 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey I Recieved my laser pointer on saturday and it is brite! Man I have tested this on the trees at night and the beam is very noticable. Now, I got a little somthing inside the laser hole and its making the end where the dot is become all messy. what should I use to clean it out? Thanks.


----------



## Myx (Jun 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
I am curious about this pointer. I have been getting emails from Lightvision in Taiwan asking me to sell their pointers for some time. Their pricing is much lower than Leadlights. If you would like me to measure the power output and look at the beam quality send it to me with a return self addressed envelope and I will be happy to do so.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the offer, but as I am in the UK; Im not sure how costly it would be?

Ive contacted the guy I got my Lightvision from, and he is happy to give me a replacement or refund.... but Im not sure if I should - as im not sure wether my laser is faulty or if Lightvisions are simply not as powerfull as other makes and its a case of "you get what you pay for"


----------



## masterk68 (Jun 17, 2004)

here are my pictures, theyre not that good ill wait for a darker night. 
Ahh the links are messed just go here.
Laser Pictures 
(Pics are on the ones on the top of list. they all say laser...)


----------



## Fujiyama123 (Jun 22, 2004)

My friend is introduced.
Since he made the good work, I requested 3 manufactures.

http://www1.ezbbs.net/09/sure-laser/


----------



## masterk68 (Jun 22, 2004)

Ahh nice work indeed. I see he did a modifcation of a leadlight. Those look very nice, did you mean he is going to make 3 of these for you?


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 29, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gifI need a Banner or a Logo or whatever you call it. The members of this group have been a big help to me, especially with the high-spec devices, and it is time for me to help to support the group. If I have a banner I can start paying Sasha every month to display it. It would also be nice to have something to use with google adwords and so on. Anyone who has managed to plod through this thread knows pretty well what my little business is all about. Why don't I do it myself? Well, I'm so damn fussy it would take me forever and I have a project that I really need to get going on (nothing to do with lights). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I know that there is a lot of talent in this group. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## StevieRay (Jun 29, 2004)

Arnold, bet if you offer a discount on a laser, you will get many entries! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Everybody loves a contest!


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*StevieRay said:*
Arnold, bet if you offer a discount on a laser, you will get many entries! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Everybody loves a contest! 

[/ QUOTE ]
How about this:

If any CPF member comes up with anything that they have the courage to put on this thread they will automatically earn a 20% discount on any single item purchase on the website. If I use the banner on CPF or eBay or Google or anywhere you win a 10mW Leadlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif Try to use Atlasnova rather than abeland1 as that is the registered business name.

Any human endeavor has to have a beginning and an end. It begins NOW. It ends July 31.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jun 29, 2004)

Wait, so, you mean like a banner or somthing that advertises your site or somthing?


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jun 29, 2004)

Well if this is what your looking for then I got this. I can make it bigger or smaller if you like. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif






Sincerely,
hungryforlasers


----------



## masterk68 (Jun 29, 2004)

Here is my work, I know it is probably the worst thing you have ever seen, just trying to help out, you can modify it to make it look much better I just did this in about a half an hour. 

Just go to http://community.webshots.com/photo/155502907/157931214NogjbT to see it. the pic doesnt show up when i post it.


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hungryforlasers said:*
Wait, so, you mean like a banner or somthing that advertises your site or somthing? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yes, something they can click on that will take them to www.atlasnova.com /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif It should have to do with laser pointers, red and green, highest quality, yacketa yaketa


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jun 30, 2004)

What do you think of this arnold?






One exited flashaholic,
hungryforlasers


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 30, 2004)

Now that is definitely coming along. Take away the weaving letters in the first frame though, they make me feel a bit queasy. Remember the thing you did where a laser is writing? Can you do that in red and green? How about "click right here to make your point in red or green"? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Myx (Jun 30, 2004)

im up for a go @ this...... are you too bothered if the banner is not animated?


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Myx said:*
im up for a go @ this...... are you too bothered if the banner is not animated? 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gifIf you look at the banners at the top of any of the INDEXES on CPF you will see what I am after. It should say what I offer, professional laser pointers using AAA batteries, no keychains, in red and green. If we can manage to say that, without irritating people, we will have accomplished our purpose. I should think that it would be hard to do in a single frame but you are very welcome to try. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jun 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
Now that is definitely coming along. Take away the weaving letters in the first frame though, they make me feel a bit queasy. Remember the thing you did where a laser is writing? Can you do that in red and green? How about "click right here to make your point in red or green"? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

hmmmm... ok i can do that. just gimi like 2-3 hours and i should have somthing going. And what do you mean by "weaving letters"?


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 30, 2004)

I think he means don't make them sway around. I agree with him on that, I'm getting sick just looking at it. It looks great otherwise. I'm sure he'll love it when it's done. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## nweibley (Jun 30, 2004)

I have been lurking around this thread for a while, but I decided I would try my luck at a banner after I bought an "Atlasnova" laser /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Here is my first try. I guess it would be easy to animate... I'll do that next if it is worthy.


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 30, 2004)

I really like your sense of color and subtle imagery ( the NOVA in the sky ) but the message just isn't me. My prices are low because I'm retired and the business has practically no overhead. I try to phrase and illustrate my ads on eBay and my web pages to sell to intelligent people who need an honest tool and do not want to be taken for a ride on pricing. The phrase "the masses" conjures up hoards of 12 year olds demanding "light sabers" at $10 each. There are plenty of web based businesses who are willing to take their money and I say "bless them all". I hope that you will try again as I think you have real artistic ability. 20% for you. :bow


----------



## nweibley (Jun 30, 2004)

Arnold, I'm lmao at images of hundreds of greedy children begging "ME! ME! ME!" for "light sabers" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Perhaps this would be more appropriate?
"Ultra quality laser products priced for the intelligent professional" or something along those lines?

I'll have a go at animating it and polishing it up now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jun 30, 2004)

Well i updated my advertisement, I mainly worked on the information rather than the graphics, but i could go at it again and add some stuff. Any suggestions Arnold?






-hungryforlasers


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 30, 2004)

Looking good. How about NO "button" batteries, only AAA? We are the direct importers. Wholesale and retail. I don't care for the "come on down". This is getting to be fun. Can you change the colors or shapes when the text frames change? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jun 30, 2004)

Sure! hmmm... i have been doing this in kinda a rush. i need to remember that it ends July 31. What do you think of the 2 ads below?











-hungryforlasers


----------



## abeland1 (Jun 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hungryforlasers said:*
Sure! hmmm... i have been doing this in kinda a rush. i need to remember that it ends July 31. What do you think of the 2 ads below?











-hungryforlasers 

[/ QUOTE ] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif
Back up to the previous attempt and improve on it.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jun 30, 2004)

oh woops sorry! i'll get right to it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jun 30, 2004)

Arnold-
Ok, I squeezed in the battery information, so I think I pinned down all the vital information. Now for the doodad graphics. You name it, I make it.

LATEST VERSION:






-hungryforlasers


----------



## nweibley (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm going to post 4 banners I did for an audio sound deadening company (my monitor gamma/brightness was a little off when I made them, so ignore that fact) tell me if any of the elements in them pique your fancy.
This is what I was given to start with:




1




2




3




4


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hungry for Lasers,

That thing that you sometimes do with the laser pen writing out "Hungry for lasers" I think would be a winner. Same text but without the "come on down" alternating between red and green. Can you do that?

nweibly,

I don't quite understand what the last post was all about but I really liked the look of your first effort. If it could be animated with red and green and a normal font for the text it could be very attractive.

masterk68,
Thanks for the effort but it looks more like a home page than a banner. But you have earned 20% off your next purchase from the website. 

By the way, there can be more than one winner here. Any banner that I use, even once, will earn the creator a 10mW Leadlight.


----------



## masterk68 (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks arnold, Ill work on another one and ill make a banner this time, the one I made before was like a webpage front. I know what you want now. Ill try my best. I know I can do better. I'll post mine later on in the month, as I am quite busy with work lately.


----------



## Myx (Jul 1, 2004)

Here ya go.... hope you like /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif







Myx /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Now that is very nice indeed. May I ask what program was used to create it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow goog job Myx! I better chatch up! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Myx (Jul 1, 2004)

thanks, glad you liked it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

oh, and its a photoshop job /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 1, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif I am gonna cook up somthing really goog Arnold. I just need to take more time making my ads. Well... around noon tomarrow I am going to go on a trip I'll be back on Monday.


----------



## nweibley (Jul 2, 2004)

As am I. Good thing we have until the 30th. I might be able to come up with something spectacular (but probably not /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif)


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 2, 2004)

well... i dont have photo shop but like an hour ago i downloaded a free trial for 30 days and in 30 days the contest will be about over so now that i have photo shop (temporarily) i should be cooking somthing up pretty soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Myx said:*
Here ya go.... hope you like /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif






Myx /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

^
|
|
hey Myx is it ok if i use your background from your ad? its ok if you dont want me to.


----------



## Myx (Jul 2, 2004)

Id prefer if you didnt, as there wouldnt be too much setting ours apart... 

I sooooo want a laser lol. Ive just sent my 5mW Lightvision back to the guy I bought it from.... so im laserless! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## extreme1 (Jul 2, 2004)

Howdy. I read this whole thread yesterday and as a result of your ravings I blew almost 180 on laser pointers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif I got 2 green and one red from Arnold (great guy). Until yesterday I didn't even know that there was such thing as a green laser pointer. What a cool idea! Now, of coarse, I'm going to have to modify the heck out of at least one of the greens. 

Thanks to you guys I'm poorer and will have less free time on my hands. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif Oh ya, everyone who posts here is an extreme geek. Oh wait......... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Myx said:*
Here ya go.... hope you like /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif






Myx /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Myx,

If you would please give me a call at 509-4660789 I would like you to make one small change. If you can do this (and I am sure that you can) I could declare you an early wnner and a 10mW could be on it's way. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## nweibley (Jul 5, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
I gotta get on the ball /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Myx (Jul 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Myx said:*
Here ya go.... hope you like /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif






Myx /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


Myx,

If you would please give me a call at 509-4660789 I would like you to make one small change. If you can do this (and I am sure that you can) I could declare you an early wnner and a 10mW could be on it's way. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Im in the UK.... is that number I will have to dial to reach you? or will I need to use an international prefix?

or we could communicate via email if that is ok with you? as you have my address...


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 5, 2004)

Sorry, I did not know that. Let me have your number and a good time to reach you. Email at [email protected]


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 6, 2004)

well I'm back from my trip. Hey Arnold you should give me a chance at this, i'll post an ad that will show you how good i am. The only thing i need right now is time.


----------



## Myx (Jul 6, 2004)

its ok hungryforlasers.... as Arnold was saying there could be multiple winners... its great that he wants to use my banner - but that doesnt mean he doesnt want to use you'res as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 6, 2004)

I ment the part when he said you could be an early winner.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 6, 2004)

Here are two sample ads:
1:





2:


----------



## emc2laser (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi all. I'm quite new to this forum so after the reading of the 54 pages today I will post my modest contribution:






Hope it won't be too late /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

And of course, as it's my first post, thanks for all the knowledge available on this forum!


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*emc2laser said:*
Hi all. I'm quite new to this forum so after the reading of the 54 pages today I will post my modest contribution:

<img src="http://membres.mac-


fr.asso.fr/emc2/images/atlasnova.gif">


Hope it won't be too late /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

And of course, as it's my first post, thanks for all the knowledge available on this forum! 

[/ QUOTE ]

That is very nice indeed. You have captured the spirit of the enterprise.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## emc2laser (Jul 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
That is very nice indeed. You have captured the spirit of the enterprise.


[/ QUOTE ]

Happy to see you like it. If you want any changes in the text, fonts, size, disposition, timing of the animation or if you want new slides feel free to ask me.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey Arnold here's another ad. Any suggestions?


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 7, 2004)

Dear "Hungry",

Please do something the same way that you have done with your signature. Also even though my prices are low, I don't want to advertise that. Smart people will have a good look around and find that out for themselves and they are the ones I want to deal with. Also my red pointers come with a plastic flight box, only the greens have a metal flight box.


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 7, 2004)

Dear "emc2laser",

The only thing that comes to me to add would be an additional frame saying:

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Or perhaps you just want to drive your pet crazy? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## emc2laser (Jul 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
Or perhaps you just want to drive your pet crazy? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

lol Arnold. Something like that?





Julien (emc2laser)


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 7, 2004)

Should be "your" not "yout", otherwise, excellent!


----------



## emc2laser (Jul 7, 2004)

What a dumb... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif Fixed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
To be forgiven I a made you too a flash banner as weel /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Myx (Jul 7, 2004)

we're told not to point lasers @ pets, here in the UK.... something to do with their eyes being more sensitive to lasers and they're more likely to suffer permanent eye damage...

but yeah, they do go crazy for them! haha

btw hungry and emc... nice banners /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 7, 2004)

You don't point them "at" the pet. You point them at a spot some distance from them that will see as a bright point of light that they will try to "capture". It seems to trigger some sort of "prey" reflex. One of my more satisfying sales was one of my greens to a man who had become paralyzed in an auto accident. The pointer enabled him to exercise his two Huskies while in his wheelchair on his upper deck. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 7, 2004)

Arnold,

I am working on a site that will be up in a couple of months from now. If I advertise your site using the winning advertisement, will I get a discount or something on any of your lasers?

Sincerely,
hungryforlasers


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 8, 2004)

Let us know when it is ready and we will be happy to have a look.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 8, 2004)

The site won't be that great as I am a beginner at web design. well here's my latest advertisement:


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 8, 2004)

Dear "Hungry",
One quick question. Did you do your sig line.?


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 8, 2004)

yes, of course!


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 8, 2004)

Then do the same thing, in red and green, using 
some good text.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 8, 2004)

Arnold,

Well I added the "writing laser" thing you like. Do you have any suggestions for my ad?


----------



## Lozo (Jul 8, 2004)

I just got a 20mw green laser pointer, brand is leadlight I was wondering what kind of life expectancy I could expect from it?


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 9, 2004)

Hungry,

Now that is much more like it. Lets skip the frame about the cases. On the frame that the pen is writing, can you make it more like your signature line? On your signature line, you can actually see the laser pen writing. I have always liked that. You are very close to having a winner.


----------



## Ometofu (Jul 14, 2004)

*Anyone has a good solution to mount*

Once I recieved (from abeland), in additional to star pointing, I would like to hear ideas to mount the pointer to the telescope... I like to see something that is not permanent installation meaning that I can unmount the laser off the scope. thx


----------



## jakemmx (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Anyone has a good solution to mount*

I have struggled for about 4 hours now trying to loosen that brass ring that holds the diode in place in my new leadlight <5mw laser......... Does anybody know a good way to get this done? (cause a small screw driver just isnt doing it)


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 14, 2004)

I was unable to use my computer for about a week due to damage of it when moving it around so i had to get it fixed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif. well i'll start working on your ideas, the thing you said about adding the laser pen its self into the laser writing frame... well i would of put in the laser pen but then it would make the banner almost twice the hight... i'll try to ad the laser pen to my add and see what you make of it.


----------



## StevieRay (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Anyone has a good solution to mount*

[ QUOTE ]
*jakemmx said:*
I have struggled for about 4 hours now trying to loosen that brass ring that holds the diode in place in my new leadlight <5mw laser......... Does anybody know a good way to get this done? (cause a small screw driver just isnt doing it) 

[/ QUOTE ]
I placed mine in a vise and then took two small screwdrivers rotating them in counterclockwise manner and it worked. If that doesn't work, you may want to put a drop of acetone on it to break the seal if superglue was used.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 15, 2004)

Is this better?


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 15, 2004)

That is getting there. The text that the pointer writes should be red and/or green, as I don't have any yellow lasers. Also, the whole effect might be better on a white background rather that black. Your almost there, Hungry!


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 15, 2004)

I strongly suggest a black starry background for it brings out the glowing text. A white background would drown out colored text. And about the yellow glowing text... I think glowing yellow text stands out VERY well in a black background. I think a black starry background brings out the spirit of lasers. I VERY strongly suggest keeping the black starry background, but I could very easily change the color of the text if you like. Altho if you really think a white background is best then i'll make a white background. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 15, 2004)

Here are two simple ads showing a black starry background in comparison to a white background.

BACKGROUND:





NO BACKGROUND:


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 15, 2004)

So you're telling me that with a white background text has to BLOOM?


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 15, 2004)

oh sorry, I didn't want to mean that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 15, 2004)

I feel stupid. I'll make a white background ad and see which ad you like better. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 15, 2004)

Is this more like it?


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 15, 2004)

This is going to be worth the effort you have put into it. When writing with the pointer the text in red should have a red beam. When writing in green the beam should be green. The red color is just right but the green is a little yellow, try to shift it to a "greener" green. I think that we can drop the second frame. What program are you using to create this masterpiece?


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 16, 2004)

I am actualy using *three* programs: *Photoshop* and *Paint shop Pro 8* are used to draw the frames of the ad and then I use *GIF Movie Gear* to compile all the frames to make the animation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Is this better?


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 16, 2004)

Lose the AAA battery stuff and just use " the best in laser pointers". The green still needs to be shifted to a darker green.


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hungry,

I think I have my colors messed up on my monitor. My wife just made me look at your latest effort on her Sony Vio and the green is fine. But you still have to change the text. Guess who feels "stupid" now.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 16, 2004)

Is this good?





-hungry


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 16, 2004)

That is great. Now just make it so that by clicking on it takes it to the website and you are a winner. See how Julien in France has done this. His pointer goes out tomorrow. It also looks as though there is a bit of wasted space on each side. Do you think that you could cut it down a little?


----------



## emc2laser (Jul 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
His pointer goes out tomorrow.

[/ QUOTE ]
Yum sounds great /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif
Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif
Julien


----------



## Ometofu (Jul 16, 2004)

*update. Just recieved my 17.6mW from Atlasnova*

Abeland1 service is fast. My initial impression with the 17.6mW is not as shocking in comparsion with my reaction when I received my Laser II <5mW from thinkgeek a week ago. Will do some serious testing later tonite. And I will take some long exposure pictures side by side for you guys to judge. The pointer looks and feel the same from thinkgeek.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 16, 2004)

So do I just give you my address and the prize will be on its way?


----------



## Ometofu (Jul 16, 2004)

*5mw is no match for 17mw*

Thanks AtlasNova.com!!!!

Here is a quick picture i took with no tricks, just 30 second exposure at 400iso from Canon 10D.



Couple quick observation before going out... the 17mW pointer feel cooler than my 5mW!!!! after continous use of 5m!! 

http://www.pbase.com/image/31428226

[image]http://www.pbase.com/image/31428226[/image]


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 16, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gifYes Hungry, you are a winner /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif
Just send me an email with the .gif file attached. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

[email protected]


----------



## jakemmx (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks StevieRay!!!!!
I finally got the ring loosened and the diode turned into a better position. I also adjusted the pot. Didn't make much of a difference, but I can tell it's more powerfull.

Btw, nice job with the banner Hungry, im jealous (expecially about your new laser). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 17, 2004)

Thank you jakemmx! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 19, 2004)

I just got my new laser about ten minutes ago the laser works great and went way past my satisfaction. Thank you Arnold! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know. You earned it.
Please visit our website at:
www.abeland1.com.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow I can see the green dot on an object a hundred feet away in broad daylight! Now that is power! I can't wait until tonight to use it!


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 20, 2004)

Errg! I hate letting my buddies use my things! I let one of my friends use my new GLP but he got too carried away, tripped and fell and almost broke my laser luckily it hit grass whitch was only *TWO* feet away from concrette. My heart was pounding until I found out that is was still working fine and no damage was done. Phew! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 21, 2004)

Arnold,
When you put up my advertisement on any site, can you inform me on what site it is on? I can not wait until it is put on a site. That would be pretty cool to have my own masterpiece on the internet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PhaseShift (Jul 22, 2004)

hey what kind of laser did you get?


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 23, 2004)

I won a 10mW Green Laser Pointer.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 23, 2004)

what the? I droped my Green laser Pointer, it works perfectly fine but something is jingleing inside.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 24, 2004)

Don't use it, it sounds like you knocked the ir filter off the diode. That's VERY bad, it's the only thing that can be broken off besides the lens.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 24, 2004)

I'd recommend _not_ dropping green laser pointers if it can at all be avoided...but since the deed has been done, I'll second lasercrazy's guess: the IR filter has probably become dislodged, and dangerously high amounts (up to 100mW) of radiation at 808nm and 1,064nm are now being emitted, concealed within the green laser beam.
Since you cannot see the NIR and IR radiation (especially when superimposed upon the 532nm green laser beam), you'd never know it was being emitted without specialised equipment.


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 24, 2004)

Hungry,

Do not, I repeat, DO NOT /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gifuse it any more. Send it back and I will send you another one for free.

Thought for the day:

"God lets no good deed go unpunished." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 24, 2004)

Meh, I used my 40mw laser without the IR filter all the time and I'm not blind yet? Being able to scorch black plastic and cut black tape was cool...


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 24, 2004)

Keep using it like that and your light modding/building days will be over a lot sooner than you'ld like.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 24, 2004)

Wow, thanks Arnold! I'll try to be more carful with my next pointer. I feel kinda guilty for braking it and getting a new one for free /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif. Altho I won't be able to ship it until Monday so for the time being I won't use it AT ALL.


----------



## comozo (Jul 24, 2004)

My 2 cents worth.I would return it too since Mr.Beland so kindly offered to replace it.The last pointer I bought was a CNI green one. When the warranty ran out I took it apart removed the IR filter permanently. I do not shine it in my eyes,family members,cat,dog etc. You'er more likely to be hit by a car, lighting... Just exercise good judgement in the use of the pointer and before you know it you to will suffer the same afflictions like presbyopia, glaucoma, macular degeneration.Besides why do you think God gave us 2 eyes,cause God knew that we would invent green laser pointers and people would shine them in their eyes after the IR filter came lose, one is a spare.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Jul 24, 2004)

Arnold,

If there is anything I can do for you just E-mail me @ [email protected] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.


----------



## badhorsey (Jul 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*FNinjaP90 said:*
Meh, I used my 40mw laser without the IR filter all the time and I'm not blind yet? Being able to scorch black plastic and cut black tape was cool... 

[/ QUOTE ]

40mw IR can scorch and burn things?? So: if removing the IR filter on a greenie allows a potential IR output of around 100mw, would this be able to burn things too? Sounds bloody dangerous to me.

But a little bit tempting... visions of Larry Niven's flashlight lasers from _Ringworld_ spring to mind!


----------



## comozo (Jul 29, 2004)

Hungryforlasers writes "Would a yellowish-greenish color laser at about 550nm be brighter than a green laser at 532nm"
Answer: yes,apparent brightness would be about 25% more than 532nm. 555nm is peak sensivity for the human eye.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 29, 2004)

I never managed to set anything on fire. Without the IR filter, I can cut black plastic bags SLOWLY (maybe like 1/4" per second) and punch tiny holes in electrical and duct tape (If you hold it an inch away for about 3 seconds). It also tingles your skin.

Now, with a magnifying lens in front of it, it is a different story. At the focal point, I'd say it takes out bags at 3/4" per second and can punch a hole in black tape in about 1 second. It is also more painful on the skin.

If you want ultimate laser pain, remove the IR filter, add in a focusing lens, and hit your skin on an area where you've darkened it with black sharpie. It absorbs more radiation, and thus, more energy gets on your skin. It stings...pretty bad.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 29, 2004)

Just a quick question, why would you want to burn your skin?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 29, 2004)

hey can ya see the beam of a average 5 mw green laser? or just the dot?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
hey can ya see the beam of a average 5 mw green laser? or just the dot? 

[/ QUOTE ]

You can see the beam if the room is pretty dark, or if the air is humid, or if there are particles/dust/fog in the air.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jul 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lasercrazy said:*
Just a quick question, why would you want to burn your skin?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Curiosity? It's the only other way to test the output of the laser other than your eyes. Admit it...if you had a high-output laser, you'd test it out too....

I can also hold down spiders and kill them and burn legs off with the magnifier attachment. Raggie would like that.


----------



## cybersoga (Jul 30, 2004)

What if the invisible IR came out at a different angle from the visible light and went into somone elses or your own eye? Or the invisible IR was reflected off a shiny surface? you'd never know until it was too late.


----------



## badhorsey (Jul 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cybersoga said:*
What if the invisible IR came out at a different angle from the visible light and went into somone elses or your own eye? Or the invisible IR was reflected off a shiny surface? you'd never know until it was too late. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good point, well made. Folks - If you take the IR filter off your greenie, or start mucking around with _any laser above 5mW_, you can cause all manner of damage. Your blink reflex won't save your eyes if a stray beam or reflection hits you!

Of course, we all know this already, right??


----------



## abeland1 (Aug 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hungryforlasers said:*
So do I just give you my address and the prize will be on its way?


 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Hungry is the last winner in the contest to make Atlasnova a banner. The contest is now officially closed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## LASERSforLIFE (Aug 10, 2004)

so did he win a 10mW laser? ...so lucky


----------



## abeland1 (Aug 10, 2004)

As we used to say in SD "you betcha!"


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 10, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*abeland1 said:*
As we used to say in SD "you betcha!" 

[/ QUOTE ]

In SD and Minnesota, apparently.


----------



## abeland1 (Aug 10, 2004)

Brookings was only a few miles from the border.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 11, 2004)

Arnold,
I was looking around your site and then had a small idea: to add a spinning globe on the banner at the top of your site... so I made it to see if you liked it better than the old banner. What do you think? You are perfectly welcome to use it one your site if you like it. 

Banner:






URL to banner:
URL


----------



## abeland1 (Aug 11, 2004)

Thank you Hungry, that is very cool.


----------



## wickedlasers_com (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi, I just started modifying leadlight lasers, I have alot in 30-40mW and 40-50mW, what kind of pricing is good to use?


----------



## wickedlasers_com (Aug 14, 2004)

Hungryforlasers,
Make me a banner, you'll get a 40-45mW Green Laser and it'll look exactly like the one AbeLand gave you. I just ask that you come back and let us know if you can tell the difference.
If anyone else wants to make one for me, just for trying I will give away 2 25mW Green Lasers to the 2 best runner ups. I'm not cheap and its absurd to consider a 10mW as powerful, i can barely notice the difference compared to a 5mW. If anyone is interested in my Laser Modifications, you can check my website, or call my toll free # 866-799-9207. I was referred to this website by one of my customers, she asked me to remove the IR filter, reading back on some of these posts, I can see why shes asking that!! Thanks,
Chris


----------



## cybersoga (Aug 14, 2004)

*danger* *danger* I hope you didn't oblige and remove the IR filter for her!


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 14, 2004)

Wow, thats great!

How do you like this?


----------



## moshen (Aug 14, 2004)

Wickedlasers.com, I don't see how you are able to get 40-50mw out of a leadlight while keeping the current at 0.3A (.28A being stock). I have modded a leadlight to 50mw, but am pulling .4A, and with a nicely optimized crystal.

I'd like to propose you a challenge that may net you some free advertising if your products are good /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Let me test one of your 50mw laser pointers, I'll measure the output and current draw independently and post the results on this board as well as the other board I'm on (http://www.greenlaserforum.tk/). I'll also take, as accurately as I can (no photography tricks) a picture of both my heavily modded pointer and yours. I'll send you your pointer back when I'm done. 

How about it? BTW here is my modded leadlight 90% humidity..no photo tricks, about what it looks like (hitting low clouds):


----------



## Bernhard (Aug 14, 2004)

I want to replace 200mw Sony diode inside my leadlight laser with Sony 500mW or even Sony 1W diode. My question, is there any limitation of how much mW is ok for the crystal or the laser electronic circuits? Any expert in this forums can help answer this question? Thank you.


----------



## Crosman451 (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice beam shots Moshen! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

I hope he takes you up on your offer, this could be intresting for everyone. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

My own HEAVILY modified pointer can pull over 750mA for 100mW plus output. Granted, very short duty cycle and short life. This is one reason I went on to the laser modules rated at much higher outputs for my stellar performers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## wickedlasers_com (Aug 14, 2004)

You got it Moshen and Crosman,
Just PM your mailing address and it'll go out with the next days mail Priority. I Just ask you don't attempt to disassemble the laser.
After you test it out, I hope I can have some offers, I have plenty of the Leadlights going from 30-50mW that are sitting on my shelves, I would be willing to part with them at a lower price than my usual sale price
I've been to LeadLight in Taiwan personally this last month, I have learned some great things about their lasers and modifications.


----------



## Uisgdlyast (Aug 14, 2004)

maybe you could just share what you learned?

Today i found out that instead of turning the pot you can just short it with the case and get a powerful beam.
I would turn the pot to get it just right but as soon as i put the button back on it would be very dim, then i figured out i need the screw driver in there because it would make a short between the pot and case


----------



## wickedlasers_com (Aug 14, 2004)

Also RE: the banner design HungryLasers, I have a logo to put in there, also make me something non-generic, i will give u the 45mW laser


----------



## moshen (Aug 14, 2004)

Ok, wickedlasers has responded to me and has stated he's sending me out a 45mw laser for me to test. I'll post current draw, beam output and shots on this forum when I get the laser (he states sometime this week). Stay tuned!


----------



## moshen (Aug 14, 2004)

Crossman, are you pulling 750mA out of a leadlight? The max I've been able to pull is about 460mA ..this is by removing the high SMD resistor flanking the pot (400mA) and grounding the center (460mA). How are you pulling more current?


----------



## Chris_S (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Wicked Lasers*

I'm very interested in how well the Wicked Laser unit works...

Their web site is a LITTLE bit fishy..Did you guys click on the 'about' header?

_We specialize in Laser Optics, Gold Electroplating, Refurbishing Mechanical Units, Chiropractic Massage Devices, Manufacturing, International Brokerage, International Retailing, Domestic Retailing, and Online Auction Administration
_ 

Huh? Chiropractic Massage Devices? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## Crosman451 (Aug 14, 2004)

Leadlight or Changchun, at this price point and high production quantities, these pointers are not all the same. What I am saying is that at these mass produced levels sometimes you get a unit that exceeds specification standards. Sometimes you get a certain, very efficient, Sony (or other) diode out of the group. Team that up with a extraordinarly efficient Yvo4/Ktp crystal set and you get a set-up that requires way less current to achive higher power output. Some of these can pull 750ma and more.

In one case, I purchased 6 Changchun pointers from Arnold last year. One unit (just luck of the draw) had what I call the perfect set and can do over 100mW measured with a Coherent Laser Check with new batteries. This one pulls more than 750ma in this test. Nothing more than upping the current was necessary for this unit. As stated earlier, short duty cycle and probally won't last a few hours or less. Hey, but who cares, I don't, I just enjoy it while I can.

As you have stated, most will not pull more that 400ma or so. I guarantee you, out of 100 or so off the shelf pointers, one will take to higher currents than most. I've done it, more than once, just by testing a number of units.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 14, 2004)

It is dangerous. Aiming an unfiltered laser at a piece of black take can be dabgerous because that tape has a shiny surface. So do black garbage bags. A good portion of that energy can easily be reflected back at you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## moshen (Aug 14, 2004)

Bernhard, there is definately a limit as to what the MCA can handle. This seems to vary for each laser, and is probobly dependent on crystal efficiency and heat dissipation. If you have an efficient crystal set (not much is lost via heat through polarization or other means) you'll do better...

You can rotate the diode to find the most optimal setting, and if you're really adventurous (with a leadlight) undo the glue holding the crystals to move around to find their most efficient angles and hold them back in with glue.

In any case, you'll never find the limit unless you try..


----------



## LASERSforLIFE (Aug 15, 2004)

wow! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif no fair! you get to test a 45mW laser...i wish i had the oppurtunity to do that...be sure to post the results in here!


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 15, 2004)

Is this good?


----------



## wickedlasers_com (Aug 15, 2004)

It is good, can you make the lines of the W picture, shoot and then the W, lines shoot through,thanks


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 15, 2004)

Is this good? Have I completed the task? Or is their more that I need to add?


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 16, 2004)

Are you there wickedlasers_com?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 16, 2004)

Bueller... Bueller...


----------



## Chris_S (Aug 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hungryforlasers said:*
Are you there wickedlasers_com? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm, you provide GIF, he disappears....hmmmmm


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 16, 2004)

I just got word from [email protected] that wickedlasers_com hasn't been on CPF since Sunday.


----------



## wickedlasers_com (Aug 17, 2004)

lol, 2 days and i'm out of the country with your gif!
Sorry , was moving plus don't work usually on Weekends. I've PM'ed Hungry 1 last revision to do, and he will be rec'v the laser as promised, and i hope to see the results, also sending lasers to Moshen, and LEDMuseum, total 3.


----------



## JK (Aug 17, 2004)

hey wicked lasers,

can i have a 45mw laser for "evaluation" too!? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*wickedlasers_com said:*
...also sending lasers to Moshen, and LEDMuseum, total 3. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I'll start a web page for the laser at once as soon as I receive it; though I may have to wait until after dark for some of the photographs.
I'll post a link in this thread when the page is in publishable condition. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## LASERSforLIFE (Aug 17, 2004)

hey wicked, yeah...i'd like to "evaluate" a laser also! haha


----------



## moshen (Aug 17, 2004)

Yup, I'll be posting my measurements of output, current drain, and nice comparison pics with my other lasers as soon as I get it.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 17, 2004)

Is this good? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## wickedlasers_com (Aug 17, 2004)

u got it, just post results and comparisons when you get a chance, you'll have it within a week


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice! I never imagined that I'd ever get a 45mW Green Laser Pointer! I hope it's *super* brite! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DarkSamurai (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah.... free 45mW..... F***!... thats COOL!

and Wickerlasers seems to have very good stuff like arnold does too.... post some pictures and a review soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

(_Moderator's note: Curse word was censored, as we don't use that language here on CPF._}


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 19, 2004)

I received my green laser pointer from wickedlasers.com around 12:00pm PDT today, and I'll be starting a web page for it momentarily. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DarkSamurai (Aug 19, 2004)

Wow kewl, tested it yet? any good? Im strongly considering buying one myself, so give me some info /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## moshen (Aug 19, 2004)

I received mine today as well. I'll be posting a comprehensive review shortly. However I will say right now that I've put the laser to the meter, it shows it's only drawing .3A (a tad bit over .28A stock). The output varies (need more testing to show how it behaves when warming up) but does indeed hover around the 40-45mw range! So far it's all good news... bigger review with lots of pics to follow!


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey guys, make sure to post pics with your results. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*DarkSamurai said:*
Wow kewl, tested it yet? any good? Im strongly considering buying one myself, so give me some info /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, the page isn't *nearly* finished, in fact, it is barely started. But there are some photographs and measurements you may find interesting:

http://ledmuseum.jpoproductions.com/second/wicked.htm

Consider this a CPF preview. Nobody else will see this web page until I actually publish it later this evening. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## moshen (Aug 19, 2004)

LED_Museum, what does it say on the side of your cardboard box? There should be a number written which is supposed to be the power measured from the laser.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 19, 2004)

So what do you think of the product, Craig?


----------



## moshen (Aug 19, 2004)

That's also interesting yours is drawing .32A while mine is at .3A. Yours suggests the pot has been already turned up to max, while mine is set halfway between stock and max.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*moshen said:*
LED_Museum, what does it say on the side of your cardboard box? There should be a number written which is supposed to be the power measured from the laser. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Well, if I can find the box it came in, I'll inspect it and see if there's a number written anywhere on it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

(Edit 5:52pm PDT)
There is a "40" written on the end flap of my box.
So that means my laser outputs 40mW and not 32.7mW?


----------



## moshen (Aug 19, 2004)

Yea, it is supposedly outputing 40mw as measured by wickedlasers or his distributor. I wish I know what kind of green diode I got from radioshack, so you can try that method.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey Craig,

Can you post some information about your homemade power meter, particularly some photos of the photodiode? I'm wondering if I can replicate this...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonWrangler said:*
Hey Craig,

Can you post some information about your homemade power meter, particularly some photos of the photodiode? I'm wondering if I can replicate this...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
I'm using an amorphous silicon solar cell, connected to a DMM on the 400mA scale. I shoot the laser at the solar cell, observe the DMM, and note its highest reading (waving the laser around on the solar cell).
Then I apply the following mathematical formula: *(current in amps)*1239.7/532/0.97*
The resulting value is the laser's output power in watts.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 19, 2004)

craig i made one like that for lights but i put it on volts scale will the setting ya use be better and can it be converted to lux?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
I'm using an amorphous silicon solar cell, connected to a DMM on the 400mA scale. I shoot the laser at the solar cell, observe the DMM, and note its highest reading (waving the laser around on the solar cell).
Then I apply the following mathematical formula: *(current in amps)*1239.7/532/0.97*
The resulting value is the laser's output power in watts. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks, Craig. Do you have to use the apparatus in a darkened room to subtract out any effects from stray light? What kind of amorphous cell is it? Do you know it's electrical rating (voltage/current in full sunlight)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## moshen (Aug 19, 2004)

I still think using the photoelectric properties on a standardized LED works better for the average user. Follow links here:
http://greenlaserforum.rauch.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10

Note, while they have all gotten similar values and confirmed their results there hasn't been enough testing to standardize on a single type of 'green' led for instance.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey guys heres the finished banner ad.


----------



## moshen (Aug 19, 2004)

Craig, I'm curious why there is no variable for solar cell conversion efficiency in that formula. As each solar cell is different in its efficiency you would get more or less current...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm not sure why there is no variable in that formula.
I got that formula from a lighting expert a few years back, and that's exactly how I use and publish it today.

Speaking of publishing things, I have officially published the page for the Wicked Lasers green laser pointer; just adding a new photograph of the beam on a building approximately 1 mile away.


----------



## moshen (Aug 20, 2004)

Hmm..knowing that solar cells have different efficiency ratings, I'm not sure how that formula could be universal...

Anyway, my review up soon.


----------



## DarkSamurai (Aug 20, 2004)

More pics please from Wickedlaser's laser pointers /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

The_Led_Museum, can you manage to take a photo at evening/night, so i can see how well it works in that kind of conditions?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*DarkSamurai said:*
The_Led_Museum, can you manage to take a photo at evening/night, so i can see how well it works in that kind of conditions? 

[/ QUOTE ]
That photograph I took of the building ~1 mile away was taken just after sunset last night, so it does qualify as an "evening" picture.

What kind of photograph do you have in mind?

Remember, I live in the densly-packed core of a large city, so outdoor shots where I'm outside after dark are pretty much out of the question. Too many gangbangers and crackheads out after dark, ya know. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## DarkSamurai (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, i was thinking of seeing how visible the beam is in a "pitch" black room without any smoke or ridicilous much humid..... just to see how visible it is.... so if u could get a room very dark (closing doors, lamps off etc) it would be very helpfull, not nessesairy though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 20, 2004)

That could be a bit difficult. The "without any smoke" part anyway, because I use cigerettes. And figure the humidity is generally around 65% to 85% (higher after dark).
The only truly dark room here is the bathroom, as it has no windows. So that's where I'll try the photograph first.

But remember, no matter how powerful the laser, you'll need some particulates (smoke, dust, high humidity, etc.) in the air before a beam will become visible.


----------



## LEDependent (Aug 20, 2004)

Aw, you're blowing your disability money on cigs? No wonder you don't have funds for lights! Come on, kick the habit, make yourself healthier, and have some spare ca$h!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 20, 2004)

In the bathroom. Laser target was an opaque matte black surface about six feet away.


----------



## DarkSamurai (Aug 20, 2004)

Okey, and this pic was taken without any "preparations" (for example having the shower on to create more "water particles" (sorta humid) or anything like that?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*DarkSamurai said:*
Okey, and this pic was taken without any "preparations" (for example having the shower on to create more "water particles" (sorta humid) or anything like that? 

[/ QUOTE ]
No extra preparations were made. The camera was held near the bathroom sink (that has not had hot water run through it previous), and the camera and laser were aimed at a matte black target (albedo estimated at less than 0.05) approximately six feet away.


----------



## moshen (Aug 20, 2004)

Posted my review of the WickedLasers unit here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=659757&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=365&fpart=1


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 20, 2004)

I've decided to give the Wicked Lasers green laser pointer a rating of 4 1/2 stars on my website.
No green DPSS laser pointer could get a full 5-star rating, because they're dry cell pigs (battery hogs) and they're more delicate than other diode laser pointers.

When somebody introduces directly-injected green diode laser pointers, they would be a candidate for a 5-star rating.

My evaluation of it is at http://ledmuseum.jpoproductions.com/second/wicked.htm if anybody missed it the first time around. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DarkSamurai (Aug 21, 2004)

So, youre saying that the laser is great?

Hmm... wonder who's the best, Atlasnova or Wickedlaser.... Wickedlaser is a little bit cheaper, but atlasnova sells unmodified... hmm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes, I'm saying the laser is great.
I do not have and have not seen an Atlas Nova green laser pointer, so I have no basis with which to compare the two.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 21, 2004)

I wonder whether it 's possible to measure laser power using a thermistor that's painted black and measuring the 
temperature rise? Thermistors are much more standardized than solar cells. I'm sure this wouldn't work for lower-power pointers, and you'd have to take into account ambient temp as well as stifle any breezes, but I wonder...


----------



## Uisgdlyast (Aug 21, 2004)

i got a question, does anyone know anyone who is red-green color blind? How do you think they would "see" the dot/beam?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't know anybody that is red/green colorblind, but I think such a person would see a laser pointer's dot on the wall as a white dot.


----------



## Uisgdlyast (Aug 22, 2004)

well they get red and green confused because theyre cones are missing or something wrong...


----------



## Myx (Aug 22, 2004)

FAO Arnold aka Abeland1....

Last month you asked me for a slight change to my laser advert banner.... 

As I told you then by email, I may not be able to meet the deadline you set for 31st July as ive had some serious problems with my computer following an upgrade "gone wrong"...

I hope you still dont have a problem with my late entry, as I was one of the first to post up an entry (with my original version of this banner) back in June/July...

So, now my computer is working - here at last is my updated banner (with the modification you requested).

Thanks,
Andy (myx)


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 22, 2004)

The contest actualy closed August 10th.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 24, 2004)

I remeasured the Wicked Lasers green laser pointer, using known-new Energizer Max alkaline cells, and obtained a reading of *35.79mW*, not the 32.7mW I got when using the cells that were included.
This still doesn't make it to the 40mW as written on the box, but as the old saying goes, "close enough for government work".


----------



## Uisgdlyast (Aug 24, 2004)

whats the link to that page that shoed a disected green laser? Like with every single part off of it and a description?

Thanks


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a link to a page on Sam's Laserfaq regarding the disassembly of a DPSS green laser pointer, but it just comes up 404 now. So I don't know where you'd find those disassembly pictures. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

On my website, on my page about lasers in general, comes this text:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For the truly curious - or destructive among you, go to http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/laserpic/glpdpics.htm to see somebody actually mutilate and dissect one of these laser pointers. A much more technical explanation of how they actually work is at http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/lasersam.htm. I certainly cannot afford to disembowel mine - it could be years before I can afford another. So let's let someone else do it and share in his misery and triumph.
Note: some of the pictures of laser butchery are rather sad, so keep a box of tissue handy.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bernhard (Aug 25, 2004)

Craig, I found that the website link has moved to here:
http://repairfaq.ece.drexel.edu/sam/laserpic/glpdpics.htm#glpdtoc
Hope this is of any help to you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes, that is very helpful, thank you for that link!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DarkSamurai (Aug 25, 2004)

Im just about to place my order for a 30mW Green Laser Pointer from wickedlaser..... but my friend asked me "hey, isent 230$ alot of money to spend on something that might break in a week?" and he made me ask myself that question... so... if i DO NOT DROP the laser... how big are the chances of its going to break, and how to i prevent it from, and also how can it get broken?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 25, 2004)

The warranty period on these is 90 days, so if it becomes broken in a week, just mail it back for a replacement. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Keep the laser pointer away from water or water-like liquids, don't drop or throw it, don't put it in the oven, and don't use anything other than two AAA cells to power it, and I honestly don't think you'll have any problems with it.


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 29, 2004)

Anyone have a 10mw they want to sell?

Mac


----------



## wickedlasers_com (Aug 29, 2004)

Get the Titanium 8-10mW ones from my site @ 99$, they are less quality than the LeadLights, and may require "warming up" to get to its full power, but if you cant afford one of the others, thats a way to go.


----------



## abeland1 (Aug 30, 2004)

If you email me for a password you can go to my site at www.atlasnova.com and buy a 8 to 10 mW genuine Leadlight (unmodified) for $99. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif


----------



## GJW (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi Arnold,
Did you get my PM?


----------



## abeland1 (Aug 30, 2004)

I don't think so.. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Wasabi (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi, First of all sorry for my terrible English. I hope you could understand what I want to ask.

I got the Atlas Nova 17.3mW High Spec GLD today.
I tested this 17.3mW High Spec GLD from my apartment.
The problem is I live in the city center of Tokyo where poluted by lights from city. Also I am surrounded by tall buidings, so I could pointed only 0.7 miles as longest distance.
The building in longest distance is quite tall and lighted up, so I could hardly recognize the green point of laser. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif

The second building is located 0.6 miles away and almost no direct light up, so that I could see the bright green dot.

If there are any person live in "no light polution" area, please let me know how long could you see the 17mW class laser reaches. (Without any optical devices as binoculars.)

I feel frustration because the beam is quite bright, but too much lights surround me. If I live in country side, probably I could see sharp green beam!
Anyone tested laser in natural dark enviroment, please let me know your experience. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks!


----------

